# Paid Tipsters



## crocox (Nov 18, 2020)

*vipcomboticket.com*
Czech – Slovakia: Czech over 1.5 @ 1.60
Georgia – Estonia: Georgia over 1.5 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 2.88

*hitlerbet.de*
UEFA Nations League
Georgia – Estonia
Georgia -1
Kota : 1.95

*over2tips.com*
EUROPE: Nations League
Ireland – Bulgaria
Over 2

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: UEFA Nations League
Israel – Scotland
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21 – Qualification
Luxembourg U21 – Ireland U21
Luxembourg U21 +2
Odds :2.10 / 1 Units

*bitcoinpredictions.net*
UEFA Nations League – League B
Austria – Norway
Austria -1.5
Odds : 1.85

*fujitapunter.com*
NCAA
Ball State – Northern Illinois
Under 62


----------



## crocox (Nov 19, 2020)

19 november

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Vasco-Fortaleza : over 1.5 @ 1.55
Petrolera-Millonarios : over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.24

*betinvest99.com*
CHILE: Primera Division
Colo Colo – A. Italiano
Both teams to score : YES
Odds : 1.70

*fujitapunter.com*
NFL
Seattle Seahawks – Arizona Cardinals
Under 57

*plusbet.ru*
Hockey KHL
Lokomotiv – Jokerit
Over (4.5)


----------



## crocox (Nov 20, 2020)

*bettingmartingale.com*
RUMANIA: Liga 1
Dynamo – FC Voluntari
FC Voluntari
Odds : 3.40 / 2 units

*vipcomboticket.com*
Kolding v Fredericia: Fredericia over 1.5 @ 1.75
Liefering v Kapfenberg : Liefering over 1.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.80

*over2tips.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Espanyol – Girona
Over 2

*plusbet.ru*
Championship of France
Monaco – PSG
PSG


----------



## crocox (Nov 21, 2020)

21 november

*vipcomboticket.com*
Schalke - Wolfsburg : Wolfsburg over 1.5 @ 1.85
King’sLynn - Dover : King over 1.5 @ 1.75
Total Odds : 3.23

*over2tips.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Rayo Vallecano - Castellon
Over 2

* 1x2corners.com *
FRANCE Ligue 1 0
Brest v St Etienne
St Etienne +0.5 corners
Odds : 2.00

* fujitapunter.com*
NCAA
Alabama-Kentucky
Under 58

North Texas - Rice
Under 63

*JackpotSoccerTips.com*
Belgium - First Division A
Waasland-Beveren vs Cercle Brugge
Cercle Brugge -0.5

*assiatictips.wordpress.com*
Germany - Leverkusen -0,75

*uivatips.wordpress.com*
England - Chelsea -0,75

*blacksoccertips.wordpress.com*
Italy - LAzio -0,75


----------



## crocox (Nov 22, 2020)

22 november

* pep-firsthalf.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga 2
Mallorca - Gijon
First Half : X
Odds :1.95

*over2tips.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Sabadell - Las Palmas
Over 2

*1x2corners.com*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
FC Koln - Union Berlin
FC Koln -0.5 corners
Odds : 2.10

*fujitapunter.com*
American Football

Minnesota Vikings - Dallas Cowboys
Under 48

*JackpotSoccerTips.com*
Belarus — Premier League
Gorodeya vs FC Dinamo Brest
FC Dinamo Brest -1

Denver Broncos - Miami Dolphins
Under 46


----------



## crocox (Nov 23, 2020)

23 november

*vipcomboticket.com*
Norrkoping - Falkenbergs :Norrkoping over 1,5 @ 1.40
Gaz Metan Medias - FCSB : FCSB over 1,5 @ 1.60
Total : 2.24

*bettingmartingale.com*
RUMANIA: Ligue 1
Gas Methan - FCSB
FCSB -1.5
Odds : 2.50 / 1 units

* fixedhockey.de *
Russia KHL
CSKA Moscow - Sibir Novosibirsk
CSKA Moscow -1.5

* corner-bet.com *
ROMANIA: Liga 1
Gaz Metan Medias - FCSB
Under 9.5 corners

*sportspredictions.ru.com*
Alexander Shendakov
Switzerland Challenge League
Aarau - Grasshoppers
Over (2.5)


----------



## crocox (Nov 24, 2020)

24 november

* pep-firsthalf.com*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha'Al
Hapoel Haifa - Bnei Yehuda
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
Champions League
Dyn. Kyiv - Barcelona
Barcelona -1.5
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units

* 1x2corners.com *
EUROPE: Champions League
Manchester - Basaksehir
Manchester -2.5 corners

*fixedhockey.de*
Russia KHL
Salavat Ufa - Niznekamsk
Salavat Ufa -1.5

* corner-bet.com *
Europe Champions Ligue
Rennes - Chelsea
Under 9.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 28, 2020)

28 november

*vipcomboticket.com*
Everton - Leeds : Everton over 1,5 @ 1.78
B. Monchengladbach - Schalke : Monchengladbach over 1,5 @ 1.40
Total : 2.49

* hitlerbet.de *
Holland : Eredivisie
FC Emmen - Ajax
Ajax -2 @ 1.90

* pep-firsthalf.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Elche - Cadiz
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

* 1x2corners.com *
France ~ Ligue 1
Marseille v Nante
Marseille -1.5 corners

assiatictips.wordpress.com
England-Liverpool -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Russia - Zenit -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
England - Man City -1,75
Bonus-Viitoru 0(romania)


----------



## crocox (Dec 2, 2020)

*2 DECEMBER*

* corner-bet.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Castellon - Zaragoza
Under 9.5

* betinvest99.com *
ENGLAND: League One
Hull - Doncaster
Both team to score : YES @ 1.80
Stake: 100

*1x2corners.com*
Champions League - Group Stage
Basaksehir v RB Leipzig
Basaksehir +2.5 corners

* fujitapunter.com*
NFL USA
Pittsburgh Steelers - Baltimore Ravens
Under 41


----------



## crocox (Dec 3, 2020)

*3 DECEMBER

hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE: Europa League
Molde - Dundalk
Molde -2
Kota : 2.00

*over2tips.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Almeria - Mallorca
Over 2

* fixicorners.com *
Gijon - Albacete : Under 9.5 corners @ 1.57
R. Oviedo - Alcorcon : Under 9.5 corners @ 1.47
Kt: 2.30


----------



## crocox (Dec 5, 2020)

*5 DECEMBER

 1x2corners.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
FCSB - UTA Arad
FCSB -3.5 corners
Odds : 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Juventus - Torino
Juventus -1.5
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units

* 10vipbets.com*
Spain ~ LaLiga
Cadiz CF - Barcelona
Barcelona -1.5
Odd: 2.00

* over2tips.com *
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Malaga - Cartagena
Over 2

*fixicorners.com*
Mirandes - Lugo : Under 10.5 corners @ 1.46
Moreirense - Gil Vicente: Under 11.5 corners @ 1.40
Kt: 2.04


----------



## liemmayer (Dec 6, 2020)

cool selections and cool analysis, you can see that real professionals!


----------



## crocox (Dec 7, 2020)

*7 DECEMBER

bettingmartingale.com *
RUSSIA: Premier League
Sochi - Akhmat Grozny
Akhmat Grozny
Odds : 2.70 / 1units

*vipcomboticket.com*
Charleroi v Kortrijk : Kortrijk over 0.5 @ 1.40
Trabzonspor v Sivasspor : : Sivasspor over 0.5 @ 1.50
Total : 2.10

* fujitapunter.com *
USA: NFL
San Francisco 49ers - Buffalo Bills
Under 46

* fixedhockey.de*
RUSSIA: KHL
Salavat Ufa - Metallurg Magnitogorsk
Salavat Ufa


----------



## crocox (Dec 8, 2020)

*8 DECEMBER

10goldtips.com*
ENGLAND: National League
Bromley - Yeovil
Bromley over 1.5 @ 2.00

*corner-bet.com*
Champions League
Lazio v Club Brugge
Under 9.5

*betinvest99.com*
Swiss Challenge League
Wil - Winterthur
Both team to score : YES @ 1.60
Stake: 100

*bettingmartingale.com *
EUROPE: Champions League
Dyn. Kyiv - Ferencvaros
Dyn. Kyiv -1
Odds: 2.30 / 2units

* fixedhockey.de*
CZECH : Extraliga
Trinec - Pardubice
Trinec -2.5

*BasketBoy.ru*
Basketball Eurocup
Ratiopharm Ulm vs Buducnost
Ratiopharm Ulm -4


----------



## crocox (Dec 9, 2020)

*9 DECEMBER

10goldtips.com*
SWEDEN - Superettan
Brommapojkarna - Trelleborgs
Brommapojkarna over 1.5 @ 2.20

*betinvest99.com*
UK : Championship
Bristol City - Blackburn
Both team to score : YES @ 1.60
Stake: 100

* 23goals.com *
Champions League
Olympiacos - FC Porto
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 1.95

*russiabet.ru*
UEFA Champions League
Inter - Shakhtar Donetsk
Total Under 3.5 @ 1.85


----------



## crocox (Dec 10, 2020)

*10 DECEMBER

 over2tips.com*
Spanish ` LaLiga2
Girona - Logrones
Over 2

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: Europa League
Liberec - Crvena Zvezda
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

* corner-bet.com *
EUROPE: Europa League
CSKA Sofia - AS Roma
Under 9.5 corners

* betinvest99.com *
Europa League
Maccabi Tel Aviv - Sivasspor
Both team to score : YES @ 1.95
Stake: 100

*fujitapunter.com*
NFL
Los Angeles Rams - New England Patriots
Under 45

NCAA
Georgia Tech - Pittsburgh Pittsburgh
Under 55

Southern Miss - Florida Atlantic
Under 43


----------



## crocox (Dec 11, 2020)

*11 DECEMBER

over2tips.com*
Spanish ` LaLiga2
Lugo - Ponferradina
Over 2

*fixicorners.com*
Dynamo - Poli Iasi : Under 10.5 corners @ 1.50
Khimki - Arsenal Tula : Under 9.5 corners @ 1.67
Kt: 2.50

*10goldtips.com*
AUSTRIA: 2. Liga
Floridsdorfer - Amstetten
Floridsdorfer over 1.5 @ 1.90

*JackpotSoccerTips.com*
Denmark - Superliga
Randers vs Vejle
Randers -0.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 12, 2020)

*12 DECEMBER

over2tips.com*
Spanish ` LaLiga2
Fuenlabrada - Mirandes
Over 2

*hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Mainz - FC Koln
FC Koln +0
Kota : 2.00

*23goals.com*
UK : Championship
QPR - Reading
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*WinMatchDay.com*
Italy - Serie A
Lazio vs Verona
Lazio -0.5,1
1.86


----------



## crocox (Dec 13, 2020)

*13 DECEMBER


hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Augsburg - Schalke
Augsburg
Kota : 2.00

* bettingmartingale.com *
Belgium : Jupiler League
Gent - St. Liege
St. Liege
Odds : 3.20 / 1 units

* fujitapunter.com*
USA: NFL
Carolina Panthers - Denver Broncos
Under 44


----------



## crocox (Dec 14, 2020)

*14 DECEMBER

 corner-bet.com *
SPAIN LaLiga2
Girona - Rayo Vallecano
Under 8.5 corners

*bettingmartingale.com*
Italy : Serie B
Reggina - Venezia
Venezia
Odds : 2.60 / 2 units

*fujitapunter.com*
USA: NFL
Cleveland Browns - Baltimore Ravens
Under 45

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania - F Constanta +0,25

uivatips.wordpress.com
Bulgarie - Lok Plovdiv -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Holland - Roda -0,75


----------



## crocox (Dec 15, 2020)

*15 DECEMBER

hitlerbet.de*
ITALY: Serie B
Empoli - Cremonese
Empoli
Kota : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
Bundesliga II
Hannover - Bochum
Bochum
Odds : 2.70 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
BELGIUM Jupiler League
Cercle Brugge v Charleroi
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*vip-picks.com*
Hertha - Mainz
Tip: Mainz +0.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 16, 2020)

*16 DECEMBER

hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY Bundesliga 1
Schalke – Freiburg
Freiburg
Kota : 2.20

*bettingmartingale.com*
Italy : Serie A
Genoa – AC Milan
AC Milan -1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

*corner-bet.com*
Uk – Championship
Coventry – Huddersfield
Under 9.5 corners

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania – Hermanstadt +0,25

uivatips.wordpress.com
France – Lille -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Hoffenheim-Leipzig both to score


----------



## crocox (Dec 18, 2020)

*18 DECEMBER

10goldtips.com *
France - Ligue 2
Chambly - Guingamp
Guingamp over 1,5
Odds : 2.30

* overpicks.eu *
RUSSIA: Premier League
Tambov - Ural
Under 2

* corner-bet.com *
Rumania : Liga 1
U Craiova - FCSB
Under 10.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Dec 19, 2020)

*19 DECEMBER

 hitlerbet.de*
German Bundesliga 1
Bayer Leverkusen - Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -1 @ 2.30

* 23goals.com *
ENGLAND: Championship
Rotherham - Derby Derby
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha'Al
Hapoel Hadera - Ashdod
Under 2.5

*assiatictips.wordpress.com*
Spain - Atl Madrid -1,75

*uivatips.wordpress.com*
Spain - Sevilla -0,75

*blacksoccertips.wordpress.com*
Spain - Mallorca -0,75

*Micah Roberts*
NCAA American Football
Missouri -1
Ohio St -18.5
Minnesota +12.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 20, 2020)

*20 DECEMBER

hitlerbet.de*
German Bundesliga 1
Wolfsburg – Stuttgart
Wolfsburg @ 2.00

*23goals.com*
France : Ligue 1
Lorient – Rennes
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha’Al
Hapoel Tel Aviv – H. Beer Sheva
Under 2.5

*10goldtips.com*
Germany Bundesliga II
St. Pauli – Dusseldorf
Dusseldorf over 1,5
Odds : 2.30


----------



## crocox (Dec 21, 2020)

*21 DECEMBER*​
*23goals.com*
GREECE – Super League
Giannina – Asteras Tripolis
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*10goldtips.com*
RUMANIA: Liga 1
UTA Arad – Astra
UTA Arad over 1.5
Odds : 3.00

*fujitapunter.com*
NFL American Football
Cincinnati Bengals – Pittsburgh Steelers
Under 40

NCAA American Football
Nevada – Tulane
Under 56


----------



## crocox (Dec 22, 2020)

*22 DECEMBER

23goals.com*
ENGLAND - National League
Hartlepool v Stockport
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*10goldtips.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 2
Pau FC - Toulouse
Toulouse over 1.5
Odds : 2.20

* fixedhockey.de*
Czech Extraliga
Mlada Boleslav - Ceske Budejovice
Mlada Boleslav -1.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 23, 2020)

*23 DECEMBER

 nbaclub.info *
Houston Rockets - Oklahoma City Thunder
Over 226

*10goldtips.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lens - Brest
Brest over 1.5
Odds : 2.70

*23goals.com*
GERMANY 3. Liga Standings
Meppen - Turkgucu Munchen
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*assiatictips.wordpress.com*
England - Tottenham -0,75

*uivatips.wordpress.com*
Italy - Inter -0,75

*blacksoccertips.wordpress.com*
Italy - Atalanta -0,75


----------



## crocox (Dec 28, 2020)

*28 DECEMBER

10goldtips.com*
UK : National League South
Hampton & Richmond - Dulwich Hamlet
Hampton & Richmond Over 1,5 @ 1.95

* over2tips.com *
EGYPT: Premier League
Al Ahly - Al Ittihad
Over 2

* 23goals.com *
Purtugal Primeira Liga
Rio Ave - Maritimo
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Dec 29, 2020)

*29 DECEMBER

daily-treble.uk*
Colchester – Cheltenham : Both to score : YES @ 1.80
Manchester – Wolves : Both to score : YES @ 1.95
Total : 3.51

*nbaselection.com*
USA: NBA
Sacramento Kings – Denver Nuggets
Sacramento Kings

*23goals.com*
Spanish LaLiga
Cadiz CF – Valladolid
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Dec 30, 2020)

*30 DECEMBER

nbaclub.info*
Dallas Mavericks - Charlotte Hornets
Over 223

Los Angeles Clippers - Portland Trail Blazers
Over 230

*10goldtips.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
El Masry - Ghazl El Mahallah
El Masry over 1,5 @ 2.00

*nbaselection.com*
USA: NBA
Miami Heat - Milwaukee Bucks
Miami Heat +6

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Spain - Atl Madrid -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Real Madrid win 1st half

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
England - Tottenham -1


----------



## crocox (Dec 31, 2020)

*31 DECEMBER

nbaselection.com*
Oklahoma City Thunder – New Orleans Pelicans
Oklahoma +5.5

*nbaclub.info*
Houston Rockets – Sacramento Kings
Over 230


----------



## crocox (Jan 2, 2021)

*2 january

 teamronaldinho.com *
UK : National League South
Chelmsford - Braintree
Chelmsford OVER 1.5 @ 2.00

* overpicks.eu*
ENGLAND: Championship
Stoke - Bournemouth
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Brighton - Wolves
Wolves
Odds : 2.90 / 1 units

* 23goals.com *
Egypt Premier League
Enppi - Zamalek
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 3, 2021)

*3 january

teamronaldinho.com*
Italy : Serie A
Parma – Torino
Torino OVER 1.5 @ 2.20

*overpicks.eu*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha’Al
Bnei Yehuda – Sakhnin
Under 2

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Juventus – Udinese
Juventus -1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

*23goals.com*
Egypt Premier League
Misr Lel Makkasa vs El Ismaily
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 4, 2021)

*4 january

 daily-treble.uk *
Entella - Cittadella : Cittadella @ 1.95
Southampton - Liverpool : Liverpool @ 1.65
Total : 3.21

* overpicks.eu *
ISRAEL: Leumit League
Hapoel Afula - H. Raanana
Under 2.5

* 23goals.com *
Greak - Super League
Volos - Atromitos
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Greece - Aris -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Greece- Atromitos +0,25

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
England - Liverpool -0,75


----------



## crocox (Jan 5, 2021)

*5 january

 overpicks.eu *
ISRAEL: Ligat ha'Al
H. Beer Sheva - Maccabi Haifa
Under 2.5

* teamronaldinho.com*
France : Ligue 2
Chambly - Le Havre
Le Havre OVER 1.5 @ 3.00

* nbaselection.com *
USA: NBA
Brooklyn Nets - Utah Jazz
Brooklyn Nets


----------



## crocox (Jan 6, 2021)

*6 january

 fixedtips.uk *
Turkey ~ Super Lig
Besiktas - Rizespor
Besiktas -1.5
Odds : 2.30

* over2tips.com *
Copa del Rey
Malaga - R. Oviedo
Over 2

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Abu Dhabi
Stefanini - Fetecau
Under 20.5

* daily-treble.uk *
Mutilvera - Betis : Betis -1.5 @ 1.95
Torino - Verona : Verona +0 @ 1.90
Total : 3.70


----------



## crocox (Jan 7, 2021)

*7 january

teamronaldinho.com*
AUSTRALIA: A-League
Newcastle Jets – WS Wanderers
Newcastle Jets over 1.5 @ 2.40

*bettingmartingale.com*
Copa del Rey
Amorebieta – Gijon
Gijon
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units

*23goals.com*
Israel : Leumit League
Hapoel Kfar Shalem – M. Nazareth
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Abu Dhabi
Watson – Burrage
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Jan 8, 2021)

*8 january

 nbaselection.com*
New Orleans Pelicans - Charlotte Hornets
Pelicans -6

* overpicks.eu *
ENGLAND: League One
Charlton - Accrington
Under 2.5

*23goals.com*
Purtugal : Primeira Liga
Nacional vs Sporting
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 9, 2021)

*9 january

 hitlerbet.de *
ENGLAND: FA Cup
Manchester Utd - Watford
Manchester Utd -1.5
Kota : 1.90

*fixedtips.uk*
German ~ Bundesliga
Schalke - Hoffenheim
Hoffenheim -1
Odds : 2.30

*23goals.com*
France L1
Rennes - Lyon
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

*assiatictips.wordpress.com*
Italy - AC Milan -0,75

*uivatips.wordpres.com*
Spain - Real Madrid -0,75

*blacksoccertips.wordpress.com*
Spain - Atl Madrid -0,75


----------



## bensalman (Jan 10, 2021)

WEEKLY 500 EUROs       Your Senior tipster ready to give you good tips that works
just message me to negotiate


----------



## crocox (Jan 11, 2021)

*11 january

teamronaldinho.com*
CHILE: Primera Division
Palestino – U. Espanola
U. Espanola over 1.5 @ 2.60

*23goals.com*
Italy : Serie A
Spezia – Sampdoria
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

*over2tips.com*
Purtugal ~ Liga 2
FC Porto B – Leixoes
Over 2

*nba-martingale.com*
Washington Wizards – Phoenix Suns
Washington Wizards @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 12, 2021)

*12 january

fixedtips.uk*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Burnley – Manchester
Manchester -1.5
Odds : 2.30

*over2tips.com*
Purtugal : Taça de Portugal
Moreirense – Santa Clara
Over 2

*23goals.com*
GERMANY 3. Liga
Bayern II – Meppen
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

*vip-basketball.com*
NBA 2020/2021
Brooklyn Nets – Denver Nuggets
Over 229


----------



## crocox (Jan 14, 2021)

*14 january

over2tips.com*
PORTUGAL: Taça de Portugal
Gil Vicente – Academico Viseu
Over 2

*bet-my-ticket.com*
El Gouna – Al Ittihad : Over 1,5 @ 1.50
CFR Cluj – Academica Clinceni : Over 1,5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.10

*vip-basketball.com*
USA: NBA
Toronto Raptors – Charlotte Hornets
Over 221


----------



## crocox (Jan 15, 2021)

*15 january 

teamronaldinho.com*
GERMANY: 3. Liga
Viktoria Koln – Turkgucu Munchen
Viktoria Koln over 1.5 @ 2.20

*23goals.com*
France : Ligue 1
Montpellier v Monaco
2 or 3 goals

*bet-my-ticket.com*
L.R. Vicenza – Frosinone : Over 1,5 @ 1.40
Chievo-Entella : Over 1,5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 1.96

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania – FCSB -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Italy – Chievo -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Lazio – AS Rome both to score


----------



## crocox (Jan 16, 2021)

*16 january

 fixedtips.uk*
Netherlands : Eredivisie
FC Emmen - Vitesse
Vitesse -1.5
Odds : 2.40

* overpicks.eu*
ENGLAND: Championship
Blackburn - Stoke
Under 2.5

* bet-my-ticket.com*
Aue - Dusseldorf : over 1.5 @ 1.25
Bochum - Nurnberg : over 1.5 @ 1.25
Hannover - St. Pauli : over 1.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 1.95

*nba-martingale.com*
San Antonio Spurs - Houston Rockets
Houston Rockets @ 3.00 / 1 units

assiatictips.wordpress.com
England - Chelsea -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Belgium - Genk -0,5

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Germany - Hoffenheim -0,75


----------



## crocox (Jan 18, 2021)

*18 january

over2tips.com*
Purtugal Liga 2
Estoril - Covilha
Over 2

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Munich 1860 - Ingolstadt : over 1.5 @ 1.25
Hamburger SV - VfL Osnabruck : over 1.5 @ 1.22
Spal - Reggiana : over 1.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 1.90

*insidervip.asia*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
Poli Iasi - FC Botosani
Under 2.5

*vip-basketball.com*
Portland Trail Blazers - San Antonio Spurs
Over 224


----------



## crocox (Jan 19, 2021)

*19 january


insidervip.asia*
ENGLAND: Championship
Rotherham – Stoke
Under 2.5

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Zamalek – El Gouna : over 1.5 @ 1.36
Mirandes – Rayo Vallecano : over 1.5 @ 1.50
Total : 2.04

*bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
Viitorul – FCSB
FCSB -1 @ 2.40 / 1 units

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Germany – Herta B-Hoffenheim both to score

uivatips.wordpress.com
Turkey- Kayserispor – Basahsehir both to score

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Germany- Leverkusen +0,25


----------



## crocox (Jan 20, 2021)

*20 january

fixedtips.uk*
German Bundesliga 1
Schalke – FC Koln
FC Koln +0
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
BELGIUM: Jupiler League
KV Mechelen – St. Liege
St. Liege
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units

*insidervip.asia*
TURKEY: Super Lig
Hatayspor – Yeni Malatyaspor
Under 2.5

*vip-basketball.com*
Portland Trail Blazers – Memphis Grizzlies
Over 223


----------



## crocox (Jan 21, 2021)

*21 january

asianhandicapexpert.com*
Spanish : Copa del Rey
Cornella - Barcelona
Barcelona -2
Odds :2.10

* vipcorners .com*
GREECE Greek Cup
Giannina - Atromitos
Under 8.5 corners @ 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
BELGIUM: Jupiler League
Waregem - Leuven
Leuven +0
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units

* teamronaldinho.com*
Spain : Copa del Rey
Ibiza - Ath Bilbao
Bilbao over 1,5 @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (Jan 22, 2021)

* 
22 january


1sthalftips.com*
FRANCE: National
Boulogne - Bastia
First Half : X
Odd : 1.95

* bettingmartingale.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
Chindia - Academica
Academica +0
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units

*teamronaldinho.com*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Monchengladbach - Dortmund
Monchengladbach over 1,5 @ 2.10

*insidervip.asia*
Uk: Championship
Stoke vs Watford
Under 2


----------



## crocox (Jan 24, 2021)

*24 january

1sthalftips.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Celta Vigo – Eibar
First Half : X
Odd : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Metz – Nantes
Nantes +0
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units

*vipcorners.com*
Greak : Super League
Panetolikos – Lamia
Under 8,5 corners

*teamronaldinho.com*
Rumania L 1
FC Botosani – Dynamo
Botosani over 1,5 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 25, 2021)

*25 january

 fujitapunter.com*
Hockey NHL
Vancouver Canucks - Ottawa Senators
Vancouver Canucks

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: National
Le Mans - Red Star
Red Star
Odds : 2.70 / 2 units

* teamronaldinho.com *
Liga Portugal 2
FC Porto B - Benfica B
Benfica B over 1,5 @ 2.00

* insidervip.asia*
African Nations Championship
Niger - D.R. Congo
Under 2 @ 1.80

* nbaselection.com*
Chicago Bulls - Boston Celtics
Boston Celtics -8

uivatips.wordpress.com
Romania - CFR Cluj -1

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
England - Tottenham win 1st half


----------



## crocox (Jan 26, 2021)

*26 january

nbaselection.com*
Atlanta Hawks - Los Angeles Clippers
Los Angeles Clippers @ 2.20

*fujitapunter.com*
Hockey NHL
Boston Bruins - Pittsburgh Penguins
Boston Bruins

* vipcorners.com*
GREECE: Super League
Aris - AEL Larissa
Under 8.5 corners

*bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
FC Arges - FCSB
FCSB -1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 27, 2021)

*27 january

over3goals.com*
GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Karlsruher – Hannover
Over 3
Odds : 2.20

*vipcorners.com*
GREECE: Super League
Lamia – Smyrnis
Under 8.5 corners

*1sthalftips.com*
France ~ Ligue 2
Chambly – Niort
FirstHalf : X
Odds : 1.90

*hitlerbet.de*
African Nations Championship
Namibia – Zambia
Zambia -1
Kota : 2.20

assiatictips.wordpress.com
England – Man United win 1st half

uivatips.wordpress.com
Romania – Uta Arad +0,25

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Hungary – Mol Fehervar -0,75


----------



## crocox (Jan 28, 2021)

*28 january

vipcorners.com*
GREECE Super League
Panetolikos - Atromitos
Under 8.5 corners

*1sthalftips.com*
Israel Ligat ha'Al
Hapoel Hadera - Kiryat Shmona
FirstHalf : X
Odds : 2.00

* teamronaldinho.com*
Holland : Eredivisie
Sparta Rotterdam v Twente
Twente over 1,5 @ 2.20

* fujitapunter.com*
NHL HOCKEY
Columbus Blue Jackets - Florida Panthers
Columbus Blue Jackets *OT


----------



## crocox (Jan 29, 2021)

*29 january

 over3goals.com*
Bundesliga 1
Stuttgart - Mainz
Over 3 @ 1.90

* insidervip.asia*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
U Craiova - FC Arges
Under 2.5

* asianhandicapexpert.com *
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lyon - Bordeaux
Lyon -1.5
Odds : 2.20

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Italy - Torino - Firenze both to score

uivatips.wordpress.com
Belgium - Antwerp -1

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Portugal - FC Porto win 1st half


----------



## crocox (Jan 30, 2021)

*30 january 


 vipcorners.com*
GREECE: Super League
Asteras Tripolis - Aris
Under 8.5 corners

*insidervip.asia*
Greak Super League
AEL Larissa - Volos
Under 2

* asianhandicapexpert.com *
ENGLAND: League Two
Port Vale - Southend
Port Vale -1
Odd : 2.40

* fujitapunter.com *
Hockey NHL
New York Rangers - Pittsburgh Penguins
Pittsburgh Penguins incl. OT

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania - Sepsi -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Romania - FCSB -1,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Italy - Inter -1,75


----------



## crocox (Feb 1, 2021)

*1 february

1sthalftips.com*
PORTUGAL: Primeira Liga
Santa Clara - Belenenses
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

* asianhandicapexpert.com*
German Bundesliga 2
Hannover - VfL Osnabruck
VfL Osnabruck +0.5 @ 2.20

* daily-treble.uk*
Jong AZ - Eindhoven : BOTH TO SCORE @ 1.50
FC Porto - Rio Ave : FC Porto over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total : 2.17

* fujitapunter.com*
USA: NHL
New York Rangers - Pittsburgh Penguins
Penguins , incl. over time


----------



## crocox (Feb 2, 2021)

*2 february

 vipcorners.com*
TURKEY: Super Lig
Galatasaray - Basaksehir
Under 9.5 corners

*daily-treble.uk*
Werder Bremen - Greuther Furth : BOTH TO SCORE @ 1.60
Wil - Xamax : BOTH TO SCORE @ 1.60
Total : 2.56

* over3goals.com*
German : DFB Pokal
Werder Bremen - Greuther Furth
Over 3
Odds : 2.20

*asianhandicapexpert.com*
ENGLAND: National League
Aldershot - Barnet
Aldershot
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Feb 3, 2021)

*3 february

asianhandicapexpert.com*
GERMANY: DFB Pokal
Wolfsburg - Schalke
Wolfsburg -1.5
Odds : 2.20

* insidervip.asia*
Scotish : Premiership
Motherwell - Dundee Utd
Under 2.5

*daily-treble.uk*
Stuttgart - Monchengladbach : BOTH TO SCORE @ 1.50
Liverpool - Brighton : Liverpool over 1,5 @ 1.44
Total : 2.16

* fujitapunter.com*
USA: NHL
Tampa Bay Lightning - Detroit Red Wings
Tampa -1.5

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Greece - Olympiakos -1,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Romania - Hermanstadt +0,25

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
England - Liverpool -1


----------



## helloTipya (Feb 3, 2021)

Amazing tips!
- Hanne


----------



## crocox (Feb 4, 2021)

*4 february

asianhandicapexpert.com*
PORTUGAL: Primeira Liga
Braga – Portimonense
Braga -1.5
Odds : 2.10   

*over3goals.com*
Swiss – Super League
Lausanne – Basel
Over 3 @ 2.20

*insidervip.asia*
Portugal : Primeira Liga
Farense – Santa Clara
Under 2

*fujitapunter.com*
USA: NHL
Montreal Canadiens – Ottawa Senators
Montreal Canadiens -1.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 5, 2021)

*5 february

nbaselection.com*
Brooklyn Nets – Toronto Raptors
Brooklyn Nets -6

*over3goals.com*
GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Aue – Hamburger
Over 3

*insidervip.asia*
Rumania : Liga 1
Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe – Poli Iasi
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
SWISS : Challenge League
Xamax – Thun
Thun over 1,5 @ 1.90

*23goals.com*
SWITZERLAND – Challenge League
Kriens – Aarau
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Feb 6, 2021)

*6 february 2021 


fixedtips.uk*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Schalke – RB Leipzig
RB Leipzig -1.5 @ 2.00

*mega-bet-ticket.info*
VfL Osnabruck – Bochum : Over 2.5 @ 1.90
Oostende – St. Truiden : Over 2.5 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 3.42

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND Premier – League Standings
Aston Villa vs Arsenal
2 or 3 goals

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania – Craiova -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Spain – Real Madrid -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Spain – Villareal -0,75


----------



## crocox (Feb 7, 2021)

*7 february 2021

mega-bet-ticket.info*
Aarhus – Lyngby over 2.5 @ 1.80
Gent – Eupen over 2.5 @1.70
Total Odds : 3.06

*daily-treble.uk*
Liverpool – Manchester City : BOTH TO SCORE @ 1.60
Braga – FC Porto : BOTH TO SCORE @ 1.65
Total : 2.64

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND – Premier League
Tottenham v West Brom
2 or 3 goals

*over3goals.com*
Italy : Serie A
AC Milan – Crotone
Over 3

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Germany – G Furth -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Denmark – FC Copenhaga -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
England – Tottenham -0,75


----------



## crocox (Feb 8, 2021)

*8 february 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
RUMANIA Liga 1
Viitorul vs FC Voluntari
Viitorul over 1,5 @ 1.70

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND – Premier League
Leeds vs Crystal Palace
2 or 3 goals

*insidervip.asia*
Israel : Leumit League
H. Ironi Rishon – Hapoel Umm al-Fahm
Under 2

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania – Viitoru -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Spain – Atl Madrid -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpresss.com
Portugal- Benfica win 1st half


----------



## crocox (Feb 9, 2021)

*9 february 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
HUNGARY: Hungarian Cup
Szolnoki MAV – Ujpest
Ujpest over 1,5 @ 1.85

*over3goals.com*
Austria ~ Tipico Bundesliga
Rapid Vienna – Wolfsberger
Over 3

*23goals.com*
UK : League One
Accrington vs Plymouth
2 or 3 goals

*insidervip.asia*
ISRAEL: Leumit League
H. Akko – Hapoel Iksal Imad
Under 2


----------



## crocox (Feb 10, 2021)

*10 february 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
Rumanian Cup
U. Cluj - UTA Arad
UTA Arad over 1,5 @ 2.15

* insidervip.asia *
ISRAEL Ligat ha'Al
Maccabi Petah Tikva - Hapoel Tel Aviv
Under 2

* daily-treble.uk *
Dynamo - FCSB : FCSB over 1.5 @ 1.90
Braga - Porto : Both to score @ 1.65
Total : 3.13


----------



## crocox (Feb 11, 2021)

*11 february 2021

hitlerbet.de*
FIFA Club World Cup
Bayern Munich – UANL Tigres
Bayern Munich -2
Kota : 2.00

*nbaselection.com*
USA: NBA
Houston Rockets – Miami Heat
Houston Rockets

*insidervip.asia*
Turkish Cup
Sivasspor – Antalyaspor
Under 2.5

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania – Botosani +0,25

uivatips.wordpress.com
England – Chelsea win 1st half

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Belgium – Gent – Charleroi both to score


----------



## crocox (Feb 12, 2021)

*12 february 2021

over3goals.com*
Holland – Eerste Divisie
Breda – Eindhoven FC
Over 3
Odds : 1.95

*insidervip.asia*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
FC Arges – Viitorul
Under 2.5

*nbaselection.com*
USA: NBA
Atlanta Hawks – San Antonio Spurs
San Antonio Spurs

*plusbet.ru*
Championship of Spain
Celta – Elche
Celta (-0.75)


----------



## crocox (Feb 13, 2021)

*13 february 2021

hitlerbet.de*
German Bundesliga 1
Union Berlin - Schalke
Schalke +0.5
Kota : 2.00

* bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: National League
Yeovil - Altrincham
Altrincham @ 2.80 / 1 units

*nbaselection.com*
USA: NBA
Phoenix Suns - Philadelphia 76ers
Philadelphia -2


----------



## crocox (Feb 14, 2021)

*14 february 2021

hitlerbet.de*
German Bundesliga 1
E.Frankfurt - FC Koln
FC Koln +1
Kota : 2.10

* insidervip.asia *
ITALY: Serie B
Entella - Frosinone
Under 2

*bettingmartingale.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Almeria - Las Palmas
Almeria -1
Odds : 2.40 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 15, 2021)

*15 february 2021

 lionelbetclub.com *
GERMAN - Bundesliga
Bayern Munich - A. Bielefeld
Both to score : YES @ 1.95

*bettingmartingale.com*
TURKEY: Super Lig
Genclerbirligi - Besiktas
Besiktas -1.5 @ 2.20 / 1 units

* 23goals.com*
UK : Premier League
Chelsea - Newcastle
2 or 3 goals

*Winegret.com/match-day*
Poland — Ekstraklasa
Gornik Zabrze vs Stal Mielec
Gornik Zabrze -0.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 16, 2021)

*16 february 2021

lionelbetclub.com*
UK : Championship
Luton – Cardiff
Both to score : YES @ 1.95

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: League Two
Salford – Barrow
Salford -1 @ 2.50 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
Champions League – Play Offs
Barcelona vs Paris SG
2 or 3 goals

*hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE: Champions League
RB Leipzig – Liverpool
RB Leipzig +0
Kota : 2.20


----------



## crocox (Feb 17, 2021)

*17 february 2021


over2tips.com*
Spanish : LaLiga2
Leganes – Almeria
Over 2

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: Championship
Barnsley – Blackburn
Blackburn @ 2.70 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
UK : Premier League
Burnley – Fulham
2 or 3 goals

*insidervip.asia*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Levante – Atl. Madrid
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 18, 2021)

*18 february 2021

over2tips.com*
Greek Cup 2021
Giannina - Panathinaikos
Over 2

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: Europa League
Antwerp - Rangers
2 or 3 goals

*insidervip.asia*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha'Al
Sakhnin - Beitar Jerusalem
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
Europa League - Play Offs
Maccabi Tel Aviv - Shakhtar Donetsk
Shakhtar -1 @ 2.50


----------



## MatchKik (Feb 19, 2021)

Following, thanks.


----------



## crocox (Feb 19, 2021)

*19 february 2021

lionelbetclub.com*
Purtugal : Primeira Liga
Boavista v Moreirense
Both to score : YES @ 2.10

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: National
Sporting Club Lyon - Orleans
Orleans @ 2.70 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
ITALY Serie A
Fiorentina vs Spezia
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Feb 20, 2021)

*20 february 2021

hitlerbet.de*
German : Bundesliga
Frankfurt – Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -1
Kota : 2.15

*lionelbetclub.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Nantes – Marseille
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*23goals.com*
GERMANY : Bundesliga
B. Monchengladbach – Mainz
2 or 3 goals

*goaaal.ru*
Wasland-Beveren – Charleroi
Bet: Charleroi

*assiatictips.wordpress.com*
England – Norwich -0,75

*uivatips.wordpress.com*
Spain – Atletico Madrid -0,75

*blacksoccertips.wordpress.com*
Spain – Real Madrid -0,75


----------



## crocox (Feb 21, 2021)

*21 february 2021

23goals.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Nimes - Bordeaux
2 or 3 goals

*over2tips.com*
Spanish : LaLiga2
Malaga - Rayo Vallecano
Over 2

*insidervip.asia*
ITALY: Serie A
Parma - Udinese
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 22, 2021)

*22 february 2021

hitlerbet.de*
PORTUGAL: Primeira Liga
Maritimo – FC Porto
FC Porto -1.5
Kota : 2.00

*23goals.com*
Belgium : Jupiler League
Club Brugge vs Leuven
2 or 3 goals

*bettingmartingale.com*
TURKEY Super Lig
Ankaragucu v Rizespor
Rizespor @ 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 23, 2021)

*23 february 2021

 lionelbetclub.com *
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Oliveirense - Vilafranquense
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*23goals.com*
UK : League One
AFC Wimbledon vs Gillingham
2 or 3 goals

*betsky.ru*
England Championship
Middlesbrough Bristol City
Middlesbrough -0.5 @1.80

*plusbet.ru*
Champions League
Lazio - Bayern Munich
Both To Score & TB (2.5)


----------



## crocox (Feb 24, 2021)

*24 february 2021

 fixedtips.uk*
England ~ Championship
Brentford - Sheffield Wed
Brentford -1 @ 2.00

* over2tips.com*
ENGLAND: Championship
Swansea - Coventry
Over 2

* corner-bet.com *
Greak : Super League
AEL Larissa - Lamia
Under 8.5 corners

* nbaselection.com*
New Orleans Pelicans - Detroit Pistons
New Orleans Pelicans -9


----------



## crocox (Feb 25, 2021)

*25 february 2021

23goals.com*
Europa League – Play Offs
PSV – Olympiacos
2 or 3 goals

*hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE: Europa League – Play Offs
Bayer Leverkusen – Young Boys
Bayer Leverkusen -1 @ 2.00

*corner-bet.com*
Europa League
Shakhtar Donetsk – Maccabi Tel Aviv
Under 8.5 corners

*nbaselection.com*
Philadelphia 76ers – Dallas Mavericks
Philadelphia 76ers -5.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 26, 2021)

*26 february 2021


bettingmartingale.com*
GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Darmstadt – Karlsruher
Karlsruher @ 2.70 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
German Bundesliga 1
Werder Bremen vs E. Frankfurt
2 or 3 goals

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN – LaLiga 2
Sabadell – Albacete
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## Jace64 (Feb 27, 2021)

Crocox, Thank you!


----------



## crocox (Feb 27, 2021)

*27february 2021

 lionelbetclub.com*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Newcastle - Wolves
Both to score : YES @ 1.95

*23goals.com*
German : Bundesliga 1
Stuttgart - Schalke
2 or 3 goals

* nbaselection.com*
Orlando Magic - Utah Jazz
Utah Jazz -10.5

* corner-bet.com *
GREECE - Super League
Smyrnis - OFI Crete
Under 8.5 corners

*assiatictips.wordpress.com*
Germany - Bochum -0,75

*uivatips.wordpress.com*
France - PSG -1,75

*blacksoccertips.wordpress.com*
Germany - Bayern -1,75

*Winegret.com/match-day*
Belgium — First Division A
Kortrijk vs Zulte-Waregem
Kortrijk -0.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 28, 2021)

*28 february 2021

nbaselection.com*
Los Angeles Lakers - Golden State Warriors
Lakers -4 @ 1.90

*23goals.com*
France : Ligue 1
Lille - Strasbourg
2 or 3 goals

*corner-bet.com*
GREECE – Super League
Lamia - Giannina
Under 8.5 corners

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - Singles Doha 2021
Krejcikova B. - Bucsa C.
Under 19.5

WTA - Singles Doha 2021
Bjorklund M. - Doi M
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 1, 2021)

*1 march 2021

 over2tips.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Academica - Varzim
Over 2

*23goals.com*
UK : Premier League
Everton vs Southampton
2 or 3 goals

* fujitapunter.com*
NHL : USA
Montreal Canadiens - Ottawa Senators
Montreal Canadiens -1

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Doha (Qatar)
Bucsa - Pliskova
Under 20.5

WTA - SINGLES: Doha (Qatar)
Sakkari M - Sherif
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 2, 2021)

*2 march 2021

23goals.com*
UK : League One
Gillingham vs MK Dons
2 or 3 goals

*over2tips.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 2
AC Ajaccio – Rodez
Over 2

*fujitapunter.com*
NHL : USA
Montreal Canadiens – Ottawa Senators
Montreal Canadiens -1

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Lyon (France)
Sasnovich – Bouchard
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 3, 2021)

*3 march 2021

bettingmartingale.com*
France Ligue 1
Nice – Nimes
Nice -1.5 @ 3.00 / 1 units

*corner-bet.com*
ENGLAND: Championship
QPR – Barnsley
Under 10

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Lyon (France)
Cornet – Burel
Under 21.5

*fujitapunter.com*
USA: NHL
Edmonton Oilers – Toronto Maple Leafs
Edmonton Oilers M/L


----------



## crocox (Mar 4, 2021)

*4 march 2021

 over2tips.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
Ghazl El Mahallah - National Bank Egypt
Over 2

*23goals.com*
UK : Premier League
Liverpool - Chelsea
2 or 3 goals

*corner-bet.com*
Greak : Greek Cup
Volos vs AEK Athens
Under 8.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: Romanian Cup
Calarasi - Dynamo
Calarasi +0
Odds : 3.30 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 5, 2021)

*5 march 2021

corner-bet.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Espanyol v R. Oviedo
Under 8.5

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Doha (Qatar)
Kvitova - Pegula
Under 21.5

* fujitapunter.com *
USA: NHL
New Jersey Devils - New York Rangers
New Jersey Devils M/L


----------



## crocox (Mar 6, 2021)

*6 march 2021

 over2tips.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Leganes - Castellon
Over 2

* insidervip.asia *
Scothis Championship
Morton - Ayr
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Brighton - Leicester
Leicester @ 2.80 / 1 units

* odds4.net *
Freiburg-Leipzig : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.05
Antwerp-Kortrijk : 2 or 3 goals @ 1.95
Total Odds : 4.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 7, 2021)

*7 march 2021

bettingmartingale.com*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Arminia Bielefeld - Union Berlin
Arminia +0 @ 2.80 / 1 units

*insidervip.asia*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
FCSB - Gas Methan
Under 2.5

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Dubai (United Arab Emirates)
Sevastova   - Pera
Under 21.5

*odds4.net*
Crotone-Torino : 2 or 3 goals @ 1.95
FC Koln-Werder Bremen : 2 or 3 goals @ 1.95
Total Odds : 3.80


----------



## crocox (Mar 8, 2021)

*8 march 2021

 corner-bet.com*
GREECE Super League
AEK Athens v FC Smyrnis
Under 8.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - Singles Dubai 2021
Begu I. - Muguruza G.
Under 20.5

*over2tips.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Lugo - Fuenlabrada
Over 2

* fujitapunter.com *
USA: NHL
Vancouver Canucks - Montreal Canadiens
Montreal Canadiens


----------



## crocox (Mar 9, 2021)

*9 march 2021

bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: Champions League – Play Offs
Juventus – FC Porto
Juventus -1.5 @ 2.30 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Dubai (United Arab Emirates)
Kvitova – Teichmann
Under 20.5

*23goals.com*
Champions League
Juventus – FC Porto
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 10, 2021)

*10 march 2021

bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Marseille – Rennes
Rennes @ 2.70 / 2 units

*23goals.com*
Spanish LaLiga
Atl. Madrid v Ath Bilbao
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 1.95

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Dubai (United Arab Emirates)
Pegula – Pliskova
Under 21.5

WTA – SINGLES: Dubai (United Arab Emirates)
Potapova – Bencic
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 13, 2021)

13 march 2021

*insidervip.asia*
SCOTLAND: Premiership
Ross County – Hibernian
Under 2.5

*corner-bet.com*
Spain : LaLiga2
Fuenlabrada – Las Palmas
Under 8.5 corners

*23goals.com*
France L1
Marseille vs Brest
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 1.96


----------



## crocox (Mar 14, 2021)

* 
14 march


bettingmartingale.com *
UK : Premier League
Southampton - Brighton
Southampton @ 3.00 / 1 units

*corner-bet.com*
GREECE: Super League
Aris - OFI Crete
Under 8.5

*23goals.com*
France L1
Lorient vs Nice
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

* nbaclub.info *
Orlando Magic - Miami Heat
Over 213

assiatictips.wordpress.com
England - Leicester -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Greece -Olympiakos -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
France - PSG -1,75


----------



## crocox (Mar 15, 2021)

*15 march

bettingmartingale.com*
UK : Premier League
Wolves - Liverpool
Liverpool -1.5 @ 2.70 / 2 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: St. Petersburg (Russia)
Ostapenko - Badosa
Under 21.5

*23goals.com*
German Bundesliga II
St. Pauli vs Paderborn
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 16, 2021)

*16 march

pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: St. Petersburg (Russia)
Gasparyan - Mladenovic
Under 21.5

* corner-bet.com*
ENGLAND - Championship
Cardiff v Stoke
Under 9.5 corners

* secondhalftips.com *
UK : League Two
Crawley - Walsall
Second Half : Over 1.5 @ 2.20

* ramnba.info *
Los Angeles Lakers - Minnesota Timberwolves
Los Angeles Lakers -9.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 17, 2021)

*17 march

pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: St. Petersburg
Rakhimova   - Kudermetova
Under 20.5

*secondhalftips.com*
UK : League Two
Nottingham - Norwich
Second Half : Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*ramnba.info*
Dallas Mavericks - Los Angeles Clippers
Los Angeles Clippers -3

* odds4.net *
Ticket 1
Wycombe - Barnsley : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Birmingham - Reading : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.00

Ticket 2
R. Volgograd - FK Rostov : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
CSKA Moscow - Zenit : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 18, 2021)

*18 march

 bettingmartingale.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
Astra - FC Botosani
FC Botosani @ 2.70 / 1 units

* teamtotalvip.com *
Europa League - Play Offs
Rangers - Slavia Prague
Rangers Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20

* 23goals.com *
EUROPE: Europa League - Play Offs
AC Milan - Manchester Utd
2 or 3 goals

*ramnba.info*
Washington Wizards - Utah Jazz
Utah Jazz -10

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Uefa - Villareal -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Russia - Sp Moscow -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Rangers - Slavia Pragha both to score


----------



## crocox (Mar 19, 2021)

*19 march

 corner-bet.com*
Rumania Liga 1
FCSB - CFR Cluj
Under 8.5 corners

*23goals.com*
UK : Premier League
Fulham - Leeds
2 or 3 goals

*secondhalftips.com*
GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Paderborn - Karlsruher
Second Half : Over 1.5 @ 2.00

* totalmatchvip.com *
NETHERLANDS: Eerste Divisie
Oss - Nijmegen
Over 3


----------



## crocox (Mar 20, 2021)

*20 march

 dubaibets.asia *
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Schalke - B. Monchengladbach
B. Monchengladbach -1.5
Odds : 2.20

*23goals.com*
UK : Premier League
Brighton - Newcastle
2 or 3 goals

*secondhalftips.com*
German Bundesliga II
Hamburger - Heidenheim
Second Half : Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*totalmatchvip.com*
SCOTLAND: League Two
Stenhousemuir - Albion
Over 3


----------



## crocox (Mar 21, 2021)

*21 march

dubaibets.asia*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lille - Nimes
Lille -1.5
Odds : 1.96

*23goals.com*
UK : Premier League
West Ham - Arsenal
2 or 3 goals

* teamtotalvip.com *
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
FC Porto II - Covilha
FC Porto II Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10

*secondhalftips.com*
German Bundesliga II
VfL Osnabruck - St. Pauli
Second Half : Over 1.5 @ 2.00

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Czech Rep - Slavia Pragha -1,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Ukraine - Sahthar Donetsk -1,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
England - Chelsea -1,75


----------



## crocox (Mar 23, 2021)

*23 march

dubaibets.asia*
Scottish Cup - 1/32-finals
Buckie Thistle - Inverness
Inverness -2 @ 2.10

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND League One
Blackpool vs Peterborough
2 or 3 goals

*teamtotalvip.com*
NORTHERN IRELAND: NIFL Premiership -
Glenavon - Coleraine
Coleraine Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 1.80

*secondhalftips.com*
UK : National League
Yeovil - Notts Co
Second Half : Over 1.5 @ 2.20


----------



## crocox (Mar 24, 2021)

*24 march

 firsthalftips.com *
World Cup - Qualification
Finland - Bosnia
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*teamtotalvip.com*
EUROPE: World Cup
Cyprus - Slovakia
Slovakia Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 2.00

*dubaibets.asia*
EUROPE: Euro U21
Romania U21 - Netherlands U21
Netherlands U21 -1 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 25, 2021)

*25 march

firsthalftips.com*
World Cup – Qualification
Moldova - Faroe Islands
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

* 5ticket.net *
Israel - Denmark : Denmark -1 @ 2.30
Hungary - Poland : Poland @ 2.20
Total Odds: 5.06

*nba-martingale.com*
New York Knicks - Washington Wizards
New York Knicks -5 @ 2.40 / 1 units

*Winegret.com/match-day*
FIFA — World Cup Qualifiers Europe
Italy vs Northern Ireland
Italy -2

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Uefa - Spain -1,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Uefa - Germany -1,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Uefa - Sweeden win 1st half


----------



## crocox (Mar 26, 2021)

*26 march

 23goals.com*
ENGLAND - League One
Oxford Utd - Lincoln
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

* overpicks.eu *
Africa Cup of Nations
Congo - Senegal
Under 2

* bet-my-ticket.com *
Niger - Ivory Coast : Over 1.5 @ 1.50
Mauritania - Morocco : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.17

* bettingmartingale.com *
ISRAEL: Leumit League
Hap. Ramat Gan - Ramat Hasharon
Ramat Hasharon @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 27, 2021)

*27 march

firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21
Hungary U21 – Romania U21
First Half : X
Odds : 2.20

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Croatia – Cyprus
Croatia -2.5 @ 2.40 / 2 units

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Cartagena-Malaga : Over 1.5 @ 1.50
Norway-Turkey : Over 1.5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 1.95

*23goals.com*
Russia – Slovenia
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 28, 2021)

*28 march

5ticket.net*
Romania-Germany : Germany -2 @ 2.50
Poland-Andorra : Poland -4 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 5.00

*secondhalftips.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21
Croatia U21 – Switzerland U21
Second Half : Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: Liga 2
Mioveni – Aerostar
Mioveni -1.5 @ 2.00 / 4 units

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Sudan – South Africa : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Ukraine – Finland : Over 1.5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 1.88


----------



## crocox (Mar 29, 2021)

*29 march

 bettingmartingale.com *
WORLD: Friendly International
India - UAE
UAE -1.5 @ 2.00 / 1 units

* overpicks.eu *
Africa Cup of Nations
Malawi - Uganda
Under 2

* odds4.net *
Mafra FC - Porto B : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Montenegro U21 - Bosnia U21 : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.00

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Zimbabwe - Zambia : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Orleans-Bastia : Over 1.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.17


----------



## crocox (Mar 30, 2021)

*30 march

firsthalftips.com*
World Cup qual. Gr.H
Cyprus – Slovenia
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21
Germany U21 – Romania U21
Germany U21 -1 @ 2.00 / 1 units

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Slovakia – Russia : Over 1.5 @ 1.36
Cameroon – Rwanda : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 1.97

*overpicks.eu*
World Cup – Qualification
Azerbaijan – Serbia
Under 2.5

*odds4.net*
Italy U21 v Slovenia U21 : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Spain U21 v Czech U21 : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 31, 2021)

*31 march

firsthalftips.com*
World Cup qual. Gr.B
Greece – Georgia
First Half : X
Odds : 1.98

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: World Cup
Scotland – Faroe Islands
Scotland -2 @ 2.00 / 2 units

*secondhalftips.com*
EUROPE: World Cup   qual.
Germany – North Macedonia
Second Half : Over 1.5

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Sabadell – Girona
Under 8.5

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Uefa – Hungary -1,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Uefa U21 – Switzerlland-Portugal both to score

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Uefa – Austria-Denmark both to score


----------



## crocox (Apr 1, 2021)

*1 april

corner-bet.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Las Palmas - Lugo
Under 8.5

* odds4.net *
Dumbarton - Airdrieonians : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
East Fife - Clyde : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.00

* baseball33.info*
USA: MLB
Milwaukee Brewers - Minnesota Twins
Minnesota Twins

* secondhalftips.com*
AUSTRALIA: A-League
Central Coast Mariners - Adelaide United
Second Half : Over 1.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 2, 2021)

*2 april

dubaibets.asia*
Rumania L1
Academica Clinceni – Poli Iasi
Academica Clinceni -1
Odds : 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
ISRAEL: Leumit League
H. Akko – H. Raanana
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND: Championship
Barnsley – Reading
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
Spanish LaLiga2
Almeria – Rayo Vallecano
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 3, 2021)

*3 april

 5ticket.net*
Leeds - Sheffield Utd : Leeds -1.5 @ 2.50
Real Madrid - Eibar : Real Madrid -1.5 @ 2.10
Total Odds : 5.25

*dubaibets.asia*
UK : Premier League
Leeds - Sheffield Utd
Leeds -1
Odds : 1.95

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND - Premier League
Chelsea vs West Brom
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
Spanish La Liga
Osasuna - Getafe
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Apr 4, 2021)

*4 april

firsthalftips.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Sevilla - Atl. Madrid
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

* over2tips.com *
Purtugal : Liga Portugal 2
Vilafranquense - Mafra
Over 2

*dubaibets.asia*
CZECH REPUBLIC: 1. Liga
Brno - Slavia Prague
Slavia Prague -1.5 @ 1.90

*23goals.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lorient - Brest
2 or 3 goals @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Apr 5, 2021)

*5 april

 pep-firsthalf.com *
ENGLAND: Championship
Stoke - Millwall
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*over2tips.com*
Liga Portugal II
Oliveirense - Leixoes
Over 2

* edwardmlb.net*
USA : MLB
San Diego Padres - San Francisco Giants
San Diego Padres -1.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 6, 2021)

* 

6 april

pep-firsthalf.com*
CZECH 1.Liga
Sigma Olomouc – Slovacko
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
Scotish Championship
Ayr – Dundee FC
Under 2.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Baseball USA MLB
Detroit Tigers – Minnesota Twins
Detroit Tigers @ 2.20 / 1 units

*ramnba.info*
USA: NBA
Toronto Raptors – Los Angeles Lakers
Los Angeles Lakers


----------



## crocox (Apr 7, 2021)

*7 april

over2tips.com*
Egypt Premier
El Ismaily – El Masry
Over 2

*firsthalftips.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
Wadi Degla – National Bank Egypt
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*overpicks.eu*
Turkish 2 Lig White Group
Afjet Afyonspor – Kahramanmarasspor
Under 2.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Baseball USA MLB
Seattle Mariners – Chicago White Sox
Seattle Mariners @ 2.40 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 8, 2021)

*8 april

 teamtotalvip.com*
Europa League - Play Offs
D. Zagreb - Villarreal
Villarreal over 1.5
Odds : 2.20

* baseball33.info *
USA: MLB
Baltimore Orioles - Boston Red Sox
Baltimore Orioles +1.5

* 1x2corners.com*
EUROPE - Europa League - Play Offs
Arsenal vs Slavia Prague
Arsenal -2.5 corners
Odds : 2.10

*odds4.net*
Midtjylland - Sonderjyske : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Aarhus - Randers FC : 2 or 3 goals @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.00


----------



## crocox (Apr 9, 2021)

*9 april

 pep-firsthalf.com *
Spanish : LaLiga2
Tenerife - Gijon
First Half : X @ 1.90

*teamtotalvip.com*
AUSTRIA: 2. Liga
Vorwarts Steyr - Horn
Vorwarts Steyr over 1.5
Odds : 2.10

* over2tips.com *
Rumania ~ Liga 1
Astra - UTA Arad
Over 2 @ 1.88

* mlb-martingale.com *
San Francisco Giants vs Colorado Rockies
Colorado Rockies @ 2.30 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 10, 2021)

*10 april

teamtotalvip.com*
ENGLAND: League Two
Bolton - Harrogate
Bolton over 1.5
Odds : 2.10

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish : LaLiga2
Ponferradina - Fuenlabrada
First Half : X @ 1.90

* 1x2corners.com*
PORTUGAL: Primeira Liga
Boavista - Rio Ave
Boavista -0.5 corners

* ramnba.info *
NBA - USA
Phoenix Suns - Washington Wizards
Phoenix Suns -8


----------



## crocox (Apr 11, 2021)

*11 april

teamtotalvip.com*
AUSTRIA: Tipico Bundesliga
Sturm Graz - Tirol
Sturm Graz over 1.5
Odds : 1.90

* 1x2corners.com *
Purtugal Primeira Liga
Braga - Belenenses
Braga -2.5 corners

* overpicks.eu *
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Schalke - Augsburg
Under 2.5
Odds : 1.90

* mlb-martingale.com *
San Francisco Giants - Colorado Rockies
Colorado Rockies @ 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 12, 2021)

*12 april

 pep-firsthalf.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 2
Guingamp - Toulouse
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

* overpicks.eu*
Rumania : Liga 1
Viitorul - Gas Methan
Under 2.5

* corner-bet.com *
GREECE Super League
Giannina vs Lamia
Under 8.5 corners

* ramnba.info *
New York Knicks - Los Angeles Lakers
Los Angeles Lakers +2.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 13, 2021)

*13 april

corner-bet.com*
EUROPE Champions League
Chelsea v FC Porto
Under 9.5

* over2tips.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Mafra - Casa Pia
Over 2

*teamtotalvip.com*
Austria Liga II
Kapfenberg - Lafnitz
Lafnitz over 1,5
Odds : 1.95

*1x2corners.com*
Romanian Cup
Astra - Dynamo
Astra -0.5 corners
Odds : 1.95

* baseball33.info *
USA: MLB
Arizona Diamondbacks - Oakland Athletics
Arizona Diamondbacks

* mlb-martingale.com *
Milwaukee Brewers - Chicago Cubs
Chicago Cubs @ 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 14, 2021)

*14 april

pep-firsthalf.com*
Greek - Football League
Panserraikos - Veria
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

* over2tips.com*
Spanish : LaLiga2
Rayo Vallecano - Mirandes
Over 2

*vipcomboticket.com*
Liverpool - Real Madrid : Real over 1,5 @ 2.30
Rapid Vienna II - BW Linz : Linz over 1,5 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 3.79

* mlb-martingale.com *
San Francisco Giants - Cincinnati Reds
Cincinnati -1.5 @ 2.40 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 15, 2021)

*15 april

underticket.eu*
AS Roma – Ajax : Under 3.5 @ 1.65
Manchester – Granada : Under 3.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.31

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: Super Cup – Final
CFR Cluj – FCSB
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*over2tips.com*
Egypt Cup
Wadi Degla – Al Ittihad
Over 2

*mlb-martingale.com*
Chicago White Sox – Cleveland Indians
Cleveland @ 2.10 / 2 units

*ramnba.info*
USA: NBA
Los Angeles Lakers – Boston Celtics
Los Angeles Lakers +4.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 16, 2021)

*16 april

overpicks.eu*
ENGLAND : League One
Peterborough – Northampton
Under 2.5

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Girona – Zaragoza
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*vipcomboticket.com*
Lille – Montpellier : Montpellier score @ 1.65
Derry City – Drogheda : Drogheda score @ 1.47
Astra – Dynamo : Dynamo score @ 1.45
Total Odds : 3.51

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Portugal – Sporting Lisbon -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Denmark – Aalborg +0,25

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Everton – Tottenham both to score


----------



## crocox (Apr 17, 2021)

*17 april

underticket.eu*
Reggina – Reggiana : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Sakhnin – Hapoel Kfar Saba : Under 2.5 @ 1.43
Total Odds : 2.28

*fixedtips.uk*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Freiburg – Schalke
Freiburg -1 @ 2.20

*10vipbets.com*
Italy : Serie A
Cagliari – Parma
Parma +0
Odd: 2.30

*1x2corners.com*
PORTUGAL: Primeira Liga
Rio Ave – Braga
Braga -1.5 corners
Kt : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Apr 18, 2021)

*18 april

pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish : LaLiga
Osasuna - Elche
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*10vipbets.com *
Belgium : Jupiler League
Leuven - Waasland Beveren
Leuven -1
Odd: 2.30

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Atl. Madrid - Eibar
Atl. Madrid -1.5 corners
Kt : 2.10

* mlb-martingale.com *
Cincinnati Reds - Cleveland Indians
Cincinnati @ 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 19, 2021)

*19 april

 corner-bet.com *
Greek Super League - Relegation Group
 Lamia - AEL Larissa
Under 8.5 

*underticket.eu*
Beitar Jerusalem - Bnei Yehuda : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Nof Hagalil - Hapoel Jerusalem : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.55

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND : Premier League
Leeds vs Liverpool
Liverpool -1.5 corners
Kt : 1.85

*mlb-martingale.com*
Boston Red Sox - Chicago White Sox
Boston @ 2.10 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 20, 2021)

*20 april

1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND Premier League
Chelsea v Brighton
Chelsea -1.5 corners

* overpicks.eu*
UK : Championship
Swansea - QPR
Under 2.5

* vipcomboticket.com *
Eintracht Frankfurt - Augsburg : Eintracht over 1.5 @ 1.50
Arminia Bielefeld - Schalke : Arminia over 1.5 @ 1.90
Chelsea - Brighton : Brighton score @ 1.72
Total Odds : 4.90

*mlb-martingale.com*
Cincinnati Reds - Arizona Diamondbacks Arizona
Cincinnati -1.5 @ 2.50 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 21, 2021)

*21 april

 mawastips.asia*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Werder Bremen - Mainz
Over 2.5 @ 1.95

* underticket.eu *
Stoke - Coventry : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Spezia - Inter : Under 2.5 @ 1.57
Total Odds : 2.43

*overpicks.eu*
Rumania : Championship Group
FC Botosani - Craiova
Under 2

* 5ticket.net *
Juventus-Parma : Juventus -1.5 @ 1.70
Dortmund - Union Berlin : Dortmund -1 @ 1.90
Cadiz CF - Real Madrid : Real Madrid @ 1.40
Total Odds : 4.52

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Germany - B Dortmund -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Romnia - CFR Cluj -0,5

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Czech Rep - Slavja Pragha -1,75


----------



## crocox (Apr 22, 2021)

*22 april

 fixedtips.uk*
ROMANIA Liga 1 - Championship Group
Academica vs FCSB
FCSB -1
Odds : 1.95

* overpicks.eu *
PURTUGAL : Primeira Liga
Tondela - Nacional
Under 2.5

* 5ticket.net *
Portimonense - Benfica : Benfica -1 @ 1.86
Academica Clinceni - FCSB : FCSB -1.5 @ 2.60
Total : 4.83

*underticket.eu*
Napoli - Lazio : Under 3.5 @ 1.50
Poli Iasi - FC Voluntari : Under 2.5 @ 1.57
Total Odds : 2.35


----------



## crocox (Apr 23, 2021)

*23 april

mlbtotal.us*
Detroit Tigers - Kansas City Royals
Over 8

*overpicks.eu*
GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Braunschweig - Aue
Under 2.5

* dubaibets.asia *
Romania - Liga 1 - Relegation
Gas Methan - Dynamo
Gas Methan +0
Odds : 1.85

* 5ticket.net*
Augsburg - FC Koln : Augsburg +0 @ 1.90
Bastia-Borgo - Quevilly Rouen : Quevilly Rouen +0 @ 1.90
Gas Methan - Dynamo : Gas Methan +0 @ 1.90
Total : 6.85


----------



## crocox (Apr 24, 2021)

*24 april

overpicks.eu*
Scotish : Championship
Hearts – Inverness
Under 2.5

*mawastips.asia*
ENGLAND: League Two
Exeter – Newport
Over 2.5 @ 2.20

*5ticket.net*
Metz – PSG : PSG -1.5 @ 1.90
Union Berlin – Werder Bremen : X2 @ 1.80
Fiorentina – Juventus : Juventus -1 @ 1.95
FCSB – Sepsi : FCSB @ 1.80
Total : 12.00

*corner-bet.com*
AUSTRIA 2. Liga
Dornbirn v FC Juniors
Under 9.5

SPAIN: LaLiga2
Ponferradina – Lugo
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 25, 2021)

*25 april

overpicks.eu*
Rumania Liga 1 – Relegation Group
Chindia – Poli Iasi
Under 2

*5ticket.net*
Fiorentina – Juventus : Juventus -1 @ 1.95
FCSB – Sepsi : FCSB @ 1.80
Inter-Verona : Inter -1 @ 1.45
Total : 5.08

*dubaibets.asia*
Belgian Cup – Final
St. Liege – Genk
St. Liege +0
Odds : 2.10

*mlbtotal.us*
Colorado Rockies – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 11


----------



## crocox (Apr 26, 2021)

*26 april

 vipcomboticket.com*
Benfica B - Penafiel : Penafiel score @ 1.40
Benfica - Santa Clara : Benfica over 1,5 @ 1.45
Total : 2.03

*over2tips.com *
Purtugal : Primeira Liga
Belenenses - Gil Vicente
Over 2

* mlbtotal.us *
St.Louis Cardinals - Philadelphia Phillies
Over 8

* nbaselection.com *
Basketball NBA
Minnesota Timberwolves - Utah Jazz
Utah Jazz -10


----------



## crocox (Apr 27, 2021)

*27 april

vipcomboticket.com*
Sunderland - Blackpool : Blackpool score @ 1.55
Burton - Fleetwood : Fleetwood score @ 1.36
Total : 2.10

*over2tips.com*
Purtugal : Primeira Liga
Farense - Portimonense
Over 2

* 1x2corners.com *
Champions League - Play Offs
Real Madrid v Chelsea
Real Madrid -1.5 @ 2.00

* mlbtotal.us *
Baseball Usa MLB
Arizona Diamondbacks - San Diego Padres
Over 9


----------



## crocox (Apr 28, 2021)

*28 april

vipcomboticket.com*
Dynamo Dresden – Duisburg : Duisburg score @ 1.45
Karagumruk – Antalyaspor : Antalyaspor score @ 1.38
Total : 2.01

*over2tips.com*
Rumania Liga 1
Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe – Academica
Over 2

*mlb-martingale.com*
Baltimore Orioles – New York Yankees
Baltimore Orioles @ 2.40 / 2 units

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Germany – G Furth -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Romania – Astra +0,25

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Greece – Olympiakos -1,75


----------



## crocox (Apr 29, 2021)

*29 april

vipcomboticket.com*
Univ. Craiova - FCSB  : FCSB  score @ 1.48
Villarreal - Arsenal : Arsenal  score @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.14

* mawastips.asia *
TURKEY: Super Lig
Ankaragucu - Gaziantep
Over 2.5

* mlbtotal.us *
Texas Rangers - Boston Red Sox
Over 9


----------



## crocox (Apr 30, 2021)

*30 april

over2tips.com*
Purtugal : Primeira Liga
Ferreira - Belenenses
Over 2

* teamtotalvip.com *
AUSTRIA: 2. Liga
Grazer - Horn
Grazer over 1.5
Odds : 1.80

* 1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND Premier League
Southampton v Leicester
Leicester -0.5 corners


----------



## crocox (May 1, 2021)

*1 april


dubaibets.asia*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lille – Nice
Lille -1.5 @ 2.20

*vipcomboticket.com*
AC Milan – Benevento  : AC Milan  over 1,5 @ 1.40
Dortmund – Holstein Kiel : Dortmund over 2,5 @ 1.75
Total : 2.45

*teamtotalvip.com*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Everton – Aston Villa
Everton over 1.5
Odds : 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
France – Ligue 1
Lille – Nice
Lille -2.5 corners


----------



## crocox (May 2, 2021)

*2 april

dubaibets.asia*
Tottenham vs Sheffield Utd
Tottenham -1.5 @ 2.00

*teamtotalvip.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lorient – Angers
Lorient over 1.5
Odds : 2.00

*vipcomboticket.com*
Udinese v Juventus : Juventus over 1,5 @ 1.50
Sassuolo v Atalanta : Sassuolo score @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.10

*1x2corners.com*
France : Ligue 1
Lorient – Angers
Lorient -1.5 corners


----------



## crocox (May 3, 2021)

*3 april 

1x2corners.com*
ITALY Serie A
Torino v Parma
Torino -1.5 @ 1.91

* 5ticket.net *
FCSB - CFR Cluj : FCSB @ 2.80
West Brom - Wolves : Wolves +0 @ 1.80
Total : 5.04

*russiabet.ru*
Germany. 2 Bundesliga
Dusseldorf vs Karlsruher
X2 @2.15


----------



## crocox (May 4, 2021)

*4 april

 underticket.eu*
Reggina - Ascoli : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Monza - Lecce : Under 3.5 @ 1.33
Total Odds : 2.12

* 1x2corners.com*
Champions League - Play Offs
Manchester City v PSG
PSG +0.5 corners @ 2.10

* vipcomboticket.com *
Blackpool v Doncaster : Blackpool over 1,5 @ 1.65
Pordenone v Salernitana : Salernitana score @  1.40
Total Odd: 2.31


----------



## crocox (May 5, 2021)

*5 april

 dubaibets.asia*
GERMANY: 3. Liga
Unterhaching - Mannheim
Mannheim @ 2.20

* over2tips.com *
PORTUGAL: Primeira Liga
Maritimo - Gil Vicente
Over 2

*vipcomboticket.com*
Poli Iasi v Dynamo : Poli Iasi score @ 1.55
Chelsea v Real Madrid : Real Madrid score @ 1.45
Total : 2.24

* 1x2corners.com *
GREECE: Super League - Championship
Panathinaikos - Asteras Tripolis
Panathinaikos -1.5 corners @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (May 6, 2021)

*6 april

 overpicks.eu*
Scotish : League One
Clyde - East Fife
Under 2.5 

* daily-treble.uk *
Benfica - FC Porto : BTTS YES @ 1.80
Hertha Berlin - Freiburg : BTTS YES @ 1.75
Total Odds : 3.15

*over2tips.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
Ghazl  Mahallah - Enppi
Over 2

*mlbtotal.us*
Miami Marlins - Arizona Diamondbacks
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 7, 2021)

*7 april

 daily-treble.uk *
Leicester - Newcastle : BTTS YES @ 1.95
Jablonec - Teplice : BTTS YES @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.90

* dubaibets.asia*
German Bundesliga II
Holstein Kiel - St. Pauli
Holstein Kiel
Odds : 2.30

*mawastips.asia*
RUSSIA: Premier League
Sochi - R. Volgograd
Over 2.5

* teamtotalvip.com *
IRELAND: Premier Division
Dundalk - Sligo Rovers
Dundalk over 1.5
Odds : 2.20


----------



## crocox (May 8, 2021)

*8 april

bet-my-ticket.com*
Cheltenham – Harrogate : Over 1.5 @ 1.25
Reading – Huddersfield : Over 1.5 @ 1.25
Torquay – Bromley : Over 1.5 @ 1.28
Total Odds : 2.00

*dubaibets.asia*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Hoffenheim – Schalke
Schalke +1.5 @ 2.20

*mawastips.asia*
BELGIUM: Jupiler League – Championship Group
Anderlecht – Antwerp
Over 2.5

*vipcomboticket.com*
Morecambe – Bradford : Morecambe Over 1,5 @ 1.75
Lyon – Lorient : Lyon Over 1,5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.36

*mlbtotal.us*
Cleveland Indians – Cincinnati Reds
Over 8


----------



## crocox (May 9, 2021)

*9 april

daily-treble.uk*
Reims-Monaco : BTTS : YES @ 2.00
Gil Vicente - Braga : BTTS : YES @ 1.90
Total : 3.80

*vipcomboticket.com*
Univ. Craiova - Botosani : Craiova Over 1.5 @ 2.10
Verona - Torino : Verona score @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.73

* mawastips.asia *
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Leixoes - FC Porto B
Over 2.5

* 1x2corners.com *
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Rennes - Paris SG
Paris SG - 1.5 corners @ 2.30


----------



## crocox (May 11, 2021)

*11 april

dubaibets.asia*
Romanian Cup - Semi-finals
Dynamo - Astra
Dynamo
Odds : 2.30

* mawastips.asia *
AUSTRIA: Tipico Bundesliga
St. Polten - Altach
Over 2.5

* mlbtotal.us *
Arizona Diamondbacks - Miami Marlins
Over 7.5

* mlb-martingale.com *
Detroit Tigers - Kansas City Royals
Kansas City Royals -1.5 @ 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (May 12, 2021)

*12 april

 daily-treble.uk*
Genk-Anderlecht : BTTS : YES @ 1.50
Graafschap-Helmond : BTTS : YES @ 1.80
Total : 2.70

* teamtotalvip.com*
NORWAY: Eliteserien
Brann - Valerenga
Valerenga over 1.5 @ 1.90

*mawastips.asia*
Austria : Tipico Bundesliga
Wolfsberger - LASK
Over 2.5

*1x2corners.com*
Coupe de France
Montpellier v PSG
PSG -2.5 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (May 13, 2021)

*13 april

dubaibets.asia*
Rumania Ligue 2 - Championship
U Craiova 1948 - Csikszereda M. Ciuc
U Craiova 1948 -1
Odds : 2.40

*mawastips.asia*
HOLLAND : Eredivisie
Sparta Rotterdam - Utrecht
Over 2.5

* mlbtotal.us*
USA: MLB
Arizona Diamond. - Miami Marlins
Over 8


----------



## crocox (May 14, 2021)

*14 april

overpicks.eu*
POLAND: Division 1
Arka Gdynia – R. Rzeszow
Under 2.5

*mawastips.asia*
SERBIA: Super Liga
Vojvodina – Sp. Subotica
Over 2.5

*1x2corners.com*
Rumania Liga 1 – Relegation
Chindia v Viitorul
Chindia -0.5 corners @ 2.00

*mlb-martingale.com*
Detroit Tigers – Chicago Cubs
Chicago Cubs -1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (May 15, 2021)

*15 may

 vipcomboticket.com *
Freiburg - Bayern Munich : Freiburg score @ 1.40
Juventus - Inter : Juventus score @ 1.20
Breda - FC Volendam : Volendam score @ 1.25
Total Odds : 2.10

* overpicks.eu *
ROMANIA: Liga 1 - Championship Group
Univ. Craiova - CFR Cluj
Under 2

* teamtotalvip.com*
UK Premier League
Southampton - Fulham
Southampton Over 1.5 @ 2.00

* mlb-martingale.com *
Colorado Rockies - Cincinnati Reds
Cincinnati Reds -2
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (May 16, 2021)

*16 may

vipcomboticket.com*
Lille - St Etienne : Lille Over 1,5 @ 1.55
Everton - Sheffield Utd : Everton Over 1,5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.40

*teamtotalvip.com*
USA: MLS
FC Cincinnati - Inter Miami
Inter Miami Over 1.5 @ 2.10

* 1x2corners.com *
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lille - St Etienne
Lille -2.5
Odds : 2.10


----------



## crocox (May 17, 2021)

*17 may

 teamtotalvip.com *
SWEDEN: Allsvenskan
Varbergs - Norrkoping
Norrkoping Over 1.5 @ 1.95

* over3goals.com *
ICELAND: Pepsideild
Akranes - Stjarnan
Over 3

*daily-treble.uk*
Verona - Bologna : Both to score @ 1.55
Bournemouth - Brentford : Both to score @ 1.85
Total : 2.86

* mlb-martingale.com *
Minnesota Twins - Chicago White Sox
Chicago White Sox -1 @ 2.30 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (May 18, 2021)

*18 may

teamtotalvip.com*
ENGLAND: National League
Yeovil – Maidenhead
Yeovil Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Brighton – Manchester City
Man.City -2.5 @ 2.10

*mlb-martingale.com*
St.Louis Cardinals – Pittsburgh Pirates
St.Louis Cardinals -1.5 @ 2.50 / 1 units

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB USA
Los Angeles Dodgers – Arizona Diamondbacks
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 19, 2021)

*19 may

both-to-score.com*
NORWAY: Eliteserien
Stabaek – Odd
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*mlb-martingale.com*
Minnesota Twins – Chicago White Sox
Chicago White Sox -1.5 @ 2.20 / 1 units

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB USA
San Diego Padres – Colorado Rockies
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 20, 2021)

*20 may

 bet-my-ticket.com*
El Masry - Al Ittihad : Over 1.5 @ 1.44
Gouna - Ghazl Mahallah : Over 1.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.01

* dubaibets.asia*
SWITZERLAND: Challenge League
Winterthur - Schaffhausen
Schaffhausen +0
Odds : 2.00

* underticket.eu *
Dumbarton - Edinburgh City : Under 3.5 @ 1.33
Rayo Vallecano - R. Oviedo : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total : 2.00

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Belgrade
Badosa - Peterson
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (May 21, 2021)

*21 may

overpicks.eu*
France Ligue 1 – Relegation
Toulouse – Grenoble  
Under 2.5 

*both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: League One – Play Offs
Blackpool – Oxford Utd
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.80

*underticket.eu*
Morton – Airdrieonians : Under 3.5 @ 1.33
Smouha – El Entag : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
FRANCE Ligue 1 – Relegation
Toulouse – Grenoble
Toulouse -1.5 corners
Odds : 1.95


----------



## crocox (May 22, 2021)

*22 may

both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: National League
Chesterfield - Dag Red
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.90

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Belgrade (Serbia)
Tomova - Badosa
Under 18.5

* dubaibets.asia *
DENMARK: 1st Division - Relegation
Skive - Hvidovre
Hvidovre +0 @ 2.50

* 1x2corners.com *
Spanish - LaLiga
Elche - Ath Bilbao
Elche -0.5 corners
Odd : 2.10


----------



## crocox (May 23, 2021)

*23 may

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Strasbourg (France)
Hibino – Linette
Under 21.5

*1x2corners.com*
UK : Premier League
West Ham – Southampton
West Ham -1.5 corners @ 1.90

*both-to-score.com*
SWEDEN: Superettan
Osters – Brage
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.90

*dubaibets.asia*
ENGLAND: League Two
Morecambe – Tranmere
Tranmere +0
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (May 24, 2021)

*24 may

pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Strasbourg (France)
Garcia - Diyas
Under 20.5

* overpicks.eu *
TURKEY: 2. Lig Play Offs - Semi-finals
H.Trabzon - Kocaelispor
Under 2.5

* mlb-martingale.com *
Toronto Blue Jays - Tampa Bay Rays
Tampa Bay Rays -1 @ 2.10 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (May 25, 2021)

*25 may

 both-to-score.com *
Egypt : Premier League
Al Ittihad - El Gouna
Both to score : YES
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: French Open (France)
Gadecki - Gasanova
Under 21.5

*dubaibets.asia*
EGYPT: Premier League
Aswan SC - Ghazl El Mahallah
Ghazl El Mahallah +0
Odds : 1.88


----------



## crocox (May 26, 2021)

*26 may

pickstennis.net*
WTA : French Open Qual.
Boisson – Kalinina
Under 18.5

*overpicks.eu*
GREECE: Super League
Xanthi FC – Panetolikos
Under 2

*mlb-martingale.com*
Oakland Athletics – Seattle Mariners
Oakland -1 @ 2.10 / 2 units

*dubaibets.asia*
Romania Liga 1 – Conference League
Chindia – Viitorul
Chindia +0 @ 2.40


----------



## crocox (May 27, 2021)

*27 may

both-to-score.com*
DK : 1st Division – Relegation
Vendsyssel – F. Amager
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.85

*redondo23.com*
AUSTRIA – Tipico Bundesliga
Austria Vienna v Wolfsberger
2 or 3 goals #bet365
Odds : 2.00

*dubaibets.asia*
Romania Liga 1 – Conference League
Chindia – Viitorul
Chindia +0 @ 2.40

*mlb-martingale.com*
Pittsburgh Pirates – Chicago Cubs
Pittsburgh Pirates @ 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (May 28, 2021)

*28 may

both-to-score.com*
DK : 2nd Division – Group 1
Jammerbugt – Brabrand
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.82

*redondo23.com*
BRAZIL: Serie B
Brasil de Pelotas – Londrina
2 or 3 goals #bet365
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
French Open – Qualification
Cocciaretto – Wang Xiy
Under 21.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
New York Mets – Atlanta Braves
Atlanta Braves -1 @ 2.10 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (May 29, 2021)

*29 may

 mega3ticket.com *
Chicago Fire - Club Montreal : Chicago over 1.5 @ 1.70
Real Salt Lake - Minnesota United : Salt Lake over 1.5 @ 1.83
Total Odds : 3.11

* james-martingale.uk *
Rumania : Liga 1 - Relegation
Mioveni - FC Hermannstadt
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.10 / 1 units

* daily-treble.uk *
WS Wanderers - Brisbane Roar : Both to score @ 1.53
Wellington Phoenix - Perth Glory : Both to score @ 1.44
Total Odds : 2.20

*redondo23.com*
GERMANY : Bundesliga - Relegation
Holstein Kiel - FC Koln
2 or 3 goals #bet365
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (May 30, 2021)

*30 may

daily-treble.uk*
Fredrikstad – Jerv : Both to score @ 1.60
Sion – Thun : Both to score @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.56

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: French Open
Rybakina – Jacquemot
Under 18.5

*mlbtotal.us*
Oakland Athletics – Los Angeles Angels
Over 8.5

*1x2corners.com*
Purtugal : Primeira Liga – Relegation
Rio Ave v Arouca
Rio Ave -2.5 corners @ 1.85


----------



## crocox (May 31, 2021)

*31 may

pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: French Open
Williams - Begu
Under 20.5

* 1x2corners.com *
EUROPE: Euro U21 - Play Offs
Denmark U21 - Germany U21
Germany U21 -2.5 corners @ 2.00

* over3goals.com *
Norway OBOS-ligaen
KFUM Oslo - Ull/Kisa
Over 3
Odds : 2.50


----------



## crocox (Jun 2, 2021)

*2 june

both-to-score.com*
WORLD: Friendly International
Romania – Georgia
Both to score : YES
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
WORLD: Friendly International
Bosnia – Montenegro
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.15 / 2 units

*redondo23.com*
Friendly International
Belarus – Azerbaijan
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jun 3, 2021)

*3 june

redondo23.com*
Friendly International
Bulgaria U21 – Russia U21
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
SPAIN: LaLiga2 – Promotion
Rayo Vallecano – Leganes
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.90 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: French Open
Kenin – Baptiste
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 4, 2021)

*4 june

 mawastips.asia *
ITALY: Primavera 1
Fiorentina U19 - Juventus U19
Over 2.5

* james-martingale.uk*
WORLD: Friendly International
North Macedonia - Kazakhstan
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.50 / 2 units

*redondo23.com*
Friendly International
Finland - Estonia
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jun 5, 2021)

*5 june

mega3ticket.com*
Russia - Bulgaria : Russia over 1.5 @ 1.70
Sweden - Armenia : Sweden over 1.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.38

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: National League - Play Offs
Notts Co - Chesterfield
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.20 / 4 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: French Open (France)
Kostyuk . - Gracheva
Under 20.5

WTA - DOUBLES: French Open (France),
Doi M. / Hercog - Chan H-C. Chan
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 6, 2021)

*6 june

 dubaibets.asia*
SWEDEN: Superettan
Falkenbergs - Vasteras
Vasteras +0
Odds : 2.00

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: French Open (France)
Zidansek - Cirstea
Under 21.5

*james-martingale.uk*
WORLD: Friendly International
Moldova - Azerbaijan
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.00 / 8 units

*mlb-martingale.com*
1 units
Pittsburgh Pirates - Miami Marlins
Miami Marlins -1.5 @ 2.20


----------



## crocox (Jun 7, 2021)

*7 june

pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: French Open (France)
Stephens - Krejcikova
Under 21.5

*redondo23.com*
Friendly International
Ukraine - Cyprus
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

* 1x2corners.com *
WORLD: Friendly International
Andorra - Gibraltar
Andorra -2.5 corners
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jun 8, 2021)

*8 june

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: French Open
E. Rybakina – Pavlyuchenkova
Under 21.5

*mawastips.asia*
ITALY: Primavera 2 – Play Offs – Final
Verona U19 – Pescara U19
Over 2.5

*redondo23.com*
SOUTH AMERICA: World Cup
Paraguay – Brazil
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jun 9, 2021)

*9 june

 mlbtotal.us *
Oakland Athletics - Arizona Diamondbacks
Over 8

*redondo23.com*
BRAZIL: Copa do Brasil
Bragantino - Fluminense
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mawastips.asia*
Friendly International
Portugal - Israel
Over 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Nottingham
Mladenovic - Nara
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 10, 2021)

*10 june

mlb-martingale.com*
Oakland Athletics – Kansas City Royals
Kansas City @ 2.30 / 1 units

*mawastips.asia*
Friendly International Women
Malta W – Montenegro W
Over 2.5

*over3goals.com*
FINLAND: Veikkausliiga
Haka – HJK
Over 3


----------



## crocox (Jun 11, 2021)

*11 june

mega3ticket.com*
Turkey v Italy : Italy Over 1,5 @ 1.85
Dundalk v Waterford : Dundalk Over 1,5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.49

*10vipbets.com*
EUROPE: Euro – Round 1
Turkey – Italy
Bet: Italy -1
Odds : 1.95

*redondo23.com*
Futboll : Euro 2021
Turkey – Italy
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mawastips.asia*
Friendly International Women
Iceland W – Ireland W
Over 2.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Washington Nationals – San Francisco Giants
San Francisco Giants @ 2.40 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jun 12, 2021)

*12 june

10vipbets.com*
EUROPE: Euro – Group B
Belgium – Russia
Bet: Belgium -1
Odds : 2.30

*redondo23.com*
EUROPE: Euro – Round 1
Denmark – Finland
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mawastips.asia*
Norway : Eliteserien
Kristiansund – Odd
Over 2.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Boston Red Sox – Toronto Blue Jays
Boston Red Sox -1.5 @ 2.40 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jun 13, 2021)

*13 june

over3goals.com*
NORWAY: Eliteserien
Viking – Valerenga
Over 3

*james-martingale.uk*
Spanish : LaLiga2
Rayo Vallecano v Girona
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.05 / 1 units

*dubaibets.asia*
POLAND: Division 1
Termalica B-B. – Stomil Olsztyn
Termalica B-B. -1.5
Odds : 1.98

*mlbtotal.us*
Miami Marlins – Atlanta Braves
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 14, 2021)

*14 june

over3goals.com*
ICELAND: Pepsideild
Leiknir – KR Reykjavik
Over 3

*mawastips.asia*
WORLD: Friendly International Women
Finland W – Russia W
Over 2,5

*james-martingale.uk*
EUROPE Euro
Scotland v Czech Republic
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.00 / 2 units

*mlbtotal.us*
Seattle Mariners – Minnesota Twins
Over 8


----------



## crocox (Jun 15, 2021)

*15 june

james-martingale.uk*
EUROPE: Euro – Round 1
France – Germany
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.20 / 4 units

*mawastips.asia*
WORLD: Friendly International
Iceland W – Ireland W
Over 2.5

*over3goals.com*
SWEDEN: Superettan
Sundsvall – GAIS
Over 3

*mlbtotal.us*
San Francisco Giants – Arizona Diamondbacks
Over 8


----------



## crocox (Jun 16, 2021)

*16 june

 redondo23.com *
EUROPE: Euro , Group A
Italy - Switzerland
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

* firsthalftips.com *
EUROPE: Euro
Turkey - Wales
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

* dubaibets.asia *
Euro 2020
Finland - Russia
Russia -1 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Jun 17, 2021)

*17 june

redondo23.com*
EUROPE: Euro , Group C
Ukraine - North Macedonia
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Euro
Denmark - Belgium
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

* greenpunter.us *
USA : MLB
Seattle Mariners - Tampa Bay Rays
Tampa Bay Rays -1.5

*dubaibets.asia*
Euro 2020
Netherlands - Austria
Netherlands -1 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jun 18, 2021)

*18  june

10vipbets.com*
EUROPE: Euro , Group D
England – Scotland
England -1.5
Odds : 1.98

*insidervip.asia*
EUROPE: Euro
Croatia – Czech Republic
Under 2.5

*dubaibets.asia*
Euro 2020
Sweden vs Slovakia
Sweden @ 1.85

*james-martingale.uk*
ALGERIA: Ligue 1
Mlila – Constantine
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.90 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jun 19, 2021)

*19 june

dubaibets.asia*
Euro 2020
Spain - Poland
Spain -1.5 @ 2.10

*james-martingale.uk*
ALGERIA: Ligue 1
Tlemcen - Medea
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.80 / 2 units

*insidervip.asia*
Ireland : Division 1
Cobh Ramblers - Treaty United
Under 2.5

* vipcorners.com *
EUROPE - Euro
Hungary v France
Under 9.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Jun 20, 2021)

*20 june

insidervip.asia*
BRAZIL: Serie A
Internacional - Ceara
Under 2.5

* both-to-score.com *
Copa América
Venezuela - Ecuador
Both to score : YES @ 2.20

*vipcorners.com*
EUROPE Euro
Italy v Wales
Under 8.5 corners

*james-martingale.uk*
Brasil ~ Serie B
Nautico - Botafogo RJ
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Jun 21, 2021)

*21 june

insidervip.asia*
ICELAND: Pepsideild
Vikingur - KR Reykjavik
Under 3

*vipcorners.com*
EUROPE Euro
Macedonia - Netherlands
Under 8.5 corners

* mlbtotal.us *
Minnesota Twins - Cincinnati Reds
Over 9.5

* james-martingale.uk*
Ukraine - Austria
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.10 / 8 units


----------



## crocox (Jun 22, 2021)

*22 june

insidervip.asia*
ARGENTINA: Primera Nacional
Almagro - Santamarina
Under 2

* redondo23.com *
EUROPE Euro 20
Croatia v Scotland
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*vipcorners.com*
Euro 2020
Czech - England
Under 9 corners

* greenpunter.us*
MLB 2021
Minnesota Twins - Cincinnati Reds
Cincinnati Reds


----------



## crocox (Jun 23, 2021)

*23 june

 firsthalftips.com*
Euro 2020
Sweden - Poland
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

* romariobtts.eu *
EUROPE: Euro - Round 3
Portugal - France
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

* dubaibets.asia*
EUROPE: Euro
Sweden - Poland
Poland +0
Odds : 1.88

* mlbtotal.us *
Tampa Bay Rays - Boston Red Sox
Over 8.5

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Germany win 1st half

uivatips.wordpress.com
Spain win 1st half

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Portugal/France both to score


----------



## crocox (Jun 24, 2021)

*24 june

 bettingmartingale.com *
BRAZIL: Serie B
Cruzeiro - Vasco
Vasco @ 2.75 / 1 units

* both-to-score.com *
FINLAND: Veikkausliiga
Honka - Haka
Both to score : YES @ 1.82

*mlbtotal.us*
Texas Rangers - Oakland Athletics
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 25, 2021)

*25 june

bettingmartingale.com*
NORWAY: Eliteserien
Sarpsborg 08 - Viking
Sarpsborg 08
Odds : 2.40

*both-to-score.com*
IRELAND: Premier Division
Waterford - St. Patricks
Both to score : YES @ 2.20

*mlbtotal.us*
San Diego Padres - Arizona Diamondbacks
Over 8

* greenpunter.us *
MLB USA
Boston Red Sox - New York Yankees
Boston Red Sox


----------



## crocox (Jun 26, 2021)

*26 june

bettingmartingale.com*
Euro 2020 - Play Offs
Italy - Austria
Italy -1.5
Odds : 2.40 / 4 units

*romariobtts.eu*
IRELAND: Premier Division
Sligo Rovers - Bohemians
Both to Score : YES @ 1.95

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Euro - Play Offs
Wales - Denmark
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*mlbtotal.us*
San Diego Padres – Arizona Diamondbacks
Over 8


----------



## crocox (Jun 27, 2021)

*27 june

bettingmartingale.com*
NORWAY: OBOS-ligaen
Sandnes – Jerv
Jerv +0
Odds : 2.30 / 8 units

*firsthalftips.com*
Argentine Primera Nacional
San Telmo – Ferro
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*mlbtotal.us*
Cincinnati Reds – Atlanta Braves
Over 10

*greenpunter.us*
USA : MLB
San Diego Padres – Arizona Diamondbacks
San Diego Padres -2


----------



## jerrybro (Jun 27, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
USA: MLS
NY City vs DC United
BTS


----------



## crocox (Jun 28, 2021)

*28 june

dubaibets.asia*
Euro – Play Offs – 1/8-finals
Croatia – Spain
Spain -1 @ 2.10

*firsthalftips.com*
Argentine Primera Nacional
Brown Adrogue – Instituto
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*romariobtts.eu*
BRAZIL: Serie A
Atletico GO – Bragantino
Both to Score : YES @ 1.95

*mlbtotal.us*
Milwaukee Brewers – Chicago Cubs
Over 7


----------



## jerrybro (Jun 28, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Plus Pick
Iceland: Pepsideild
KR Reykjavik vs Stjarnan
Away +0.75


----------



## meher4real (Jun 28, 2021)

*scorpiobets.wordpress.com

KARELA VS EBUSUA*
Date: 28th June 2021 at 17:00
BET ON: Match odds- *EBUSUA*
Odd: 2.86

- The Ghana Football Association (GFA) has banned the Crosby Awuah Memorial Park at Anyinase indefinitely with immediate effect.
- This decision was taken following assaults on players and officials at Aiyinase resulting in injuries and damage to property and unsporting behaviour by the home supporters in the MTN FA Cup Round of 32 tie between Karela United FC and Medeama SC on Sunday, June 20, 2021.
- Considering the fact the Association has a process for complaining about any alleged bad officiating and a redress through the Match Review Panel, the Executive Council of the Association see any attack on the Match Officials and opposing players as “an attack against the entire sport, it being, unwarranted and criminal”.
- The Executive Council has accordingly exercised its powers under Articles 14(2) and 14(3) of the Ghana Premier League Regulations and has banned the venue indefinitely.
- The Regulations empowers the GFA to order the closure of any league centre/venue where the safety of clubs, match officials and/or spectators cannot be guaranteed”.
- The GFA Prosecutors have been tasked to proffer the appropriate Charges and for the Disciplinary Committee to sit on this matter expeditiously.
- The Association has instructed the Competitions Department to fix the venues for the upcoming home matches of Karela United FC with due regards to the distance to be travelled by the away teams (note that matches can be fixed at the home of the away team if required).
- The GFA wishes to sound a strong note of caution to all members (especially all clubs) that the slightest harassment or attack on Match Officials (Referees, Match Commissioners, GFA Cameramen & Women, Venue Media Officers) and players shall be dealt with severely and swiftly.


----------



## crocox (Jun 29, 2021)

*29 june

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Wimbledon (United Kingdom)
Tauson – Krejcikova
Under 21.5

*firsthalftips.com*
Argentine Primera Nacional
CA Mitre – CA Estudiantes
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*redondo23.com*
EUROPE: Euro – Play Offsa
Sweden – Ukraine
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
MLB USA
Houston Astros – Baltimore Orioles
Houston Astros -2


----------



## meher4real (Jun 29, 2021)

*scorpiobets.wordpress.com

ATLANTA VS ALVARADO*
Date: 29th June 2021 at 20:30
BET ON: Match odds- *ATLANTA*
Odd: 1.77

- What a paradox. In his best sporting moment, when the team is on an excellent streak of results that have led him to climb the table, the coronavirus began to hit Alvarado hard .
- This Sunday another five positive cases were confirmed and there are already nine players who, transiting the Covid-19, will not be at the disposal of Gastón Coyette on Tuesday, to visit the exalted Atlanta of Walter Erviti for the fourteenth date of Zone A of the First National .
After morning training this Sunday, the positive result for the swabs of Mauro Valiente, Felipe Cadenazzi, Robertino Giacomini, Mauricio Pertierra and Franco Ledesma was confirmed . Claudio Graf , Coyette's aide-de-camp, also tested positive .
All of them join Brian Mieres, Valentín Dimare, Franco Malagueño and Emiliano Bogado , who already missed the victory against Miter from Santiago del Estero (3-1).
- Thus, with 9 casualties due to coronavirus and a short squad, Coyette will visit Atlanta on Tuesday from 3:30 p.m., escorting Tigre with 24 points from the leader Gimnasia de Mendoza (26).
- Alvarado, who won 13 of the last 15 points disputed, climbed to ninth position and was three units away from playing the reduced by the second promotion.
And in that excellent streak he also recovered Felipe Cadenazzi , author of five goals in the last two games against Estudiantes (3-1 at Caseros) and Miter.
Now not only will he not have his scorer on a streak, but also the other two center forwards that the coach used so far will also be low: Giacomini and Valiente.
And not only to visit Atlanta but also to receive Chacarita on Sunday for the fifteenth day.
- To partially mitigate the problem, Coyette could once again have Darío Cáceres and Astina against Mar del Plata's Erviti , one recovered from a muscle injury and the forward with a medical discharge since Friday due to coronavirus.
It is clear that the coach will have to go back to the club's kids, who up to now have provided a positive response. In fact, Sebastián Jaurena established himself not only as the undisputed starter but he is also one of the most regular players of the season.
Santiago González and Leandro Ramírez would have minutes again.
A probable Alvarado would go with Pedro Fernández; Alsina, Cáceres and Agustín Irazoque; Julian Vitale; Santiago González, Leandro Navarro, Jaurena and Ezequiel Vidal; Ramírez and Astina.
- Alvarado's decimated squad will train this Monday morning at their sports village and after lunch they will travel to the Federal Capital to face the match against Atlanta on Tuesday.


----------



## jerrybro (Jun 29, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Argentina: Primera Nacional
CA Mitre vs CA Estudiantes
BTS yes


----------



## crocox (Jun 30, 2021)

*30 june

pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Wimbledon (United Kingdom), grass
Cirstea - Murray
Under 19.5

*redondo23.com*
FINLAND Veikkaus liiga
Haka vs Honka
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
BRAZIL: Serie A
Internacional - Palmeiras
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## jerrybro (Jun 30, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick Plus
Finland: Veikkausliiga
Inter Turku vs Lahti
Away +0.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 1, 2021)

*1 july

bettingmartingale.com*
NORWAY: Eliteserien
Mjondalen – Odd
Odd @ 2.80 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Wimbledon (United Kingdom)
Raducanu – Vondrousova
Under 20.5

*23goals.com*
Premier League
Al Ahly v Pyramids
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 1, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick Plus
Norway: Eliteserien
Valerenga vs Sarpsborg 08
BTS yes


----------



## crocox (Jul 2, 2021)

*2 july 

bettingmartingale.com*
NORWAY: OBOS-ligaen
Ranheim – Fredrikstad
Fredrikstad @ 2.80 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Wimbledon (United Kingdom)
Osorio Serrano – Sabalenka
Under 19

*23goals.com*
EGYPT Premier League
Ceramica Cleopatra v Aswan SC
2 or 3 goals in the match
Odds : 2.00

*dubaibets.asia*
Euro – Play Offs – Quarter-finals
Belgium – Italy
Belgium +0
Odds : 2.20


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 2, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick Plus
Ireland: Premier Division
Shamrock Rovers vs Dundalk
Away +0.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 3, 2021)

*3 july

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Wimbledon (United Kingdom)
Kerber – Sasnovich
Under 19.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: Euro – Play Offs
Ukraine – England
England -1.5 @ 2.30 / 2 units

*23goals.com*
Euro – Play Offs
Czech vs Denmark
2 or 3 goals in the match
Odds : 2.00

*mlbtotal.us*
Baseball USA
Cincinnati Reds – Chicago Cubs
Over 9


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 3, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Sweden: Allsvenskan
Norrkoping vs Malmo FF
Home +0.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 4, 2021)

*4 july

23goals.com*
EGYPT – Premier League
Arab Contractors v El Gaish
2 or 3 goals in the match
Odds : 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
BRAZIL: Serie A
Gremio – Atletico GO
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*romariobtts.eu*
Egypt`Premier
Pyramids – Enppi
Both to Score : YES @ 2.20

*mlbtotal.us*
Baseball USA
Cincinnati Reds – Chicago Cubs
Over 9.5


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 4, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Norway: Eliteserien
Lillestrom vs Mjondalen
Home -0.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 5, 2021)

*5 july

firsthalftips.com*
Brasil Serie C
Ituano - Figueirense
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*23goals.com*
NORWAY: OBOS-ligaen
Fredrikstad - KFUM Oslo
2 or 3 goals in the match
Odds : 2.00

*romariobtts.eu*
EGYPT: Premier League
El Ismaily - Al Ittihad
Both to Score : YES @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jul 6, 2021)

*6 july

romariobtts.eu*
CENTRAL AMERICA: Gold Cup – Qualification
Trinidad & Tobago – French Guiana
Both to Score : YES @ 2.10

*23goals.com*
Champions League – Qualification
HJK – Buducnost
2 or 3 goals in the match
Odds : 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Euro – Play Offs
Italy – Spain
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Wimbledon (United Kingdom), grass
Jabeur v Sabalenka
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 7, 2021)

*7 july 

23goals.com*
Champions League – Qualification
Bodo Glimt v Legia
2 or 3 goals in the match
Odds : 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Euro – Play Offs
England – Denmark
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Hamburg (Germany), clay
Ruse – Teichmann
Under 20.5

WTA – SINGLES: Hamburg (Germany), clay
Bara Irina – Pliskova
Under 21.5


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 7, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
USA: MLS
New England vs Toronto
Home -1


----------



## crocox (Jul 8, 2021)

*8 july*

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Hamburg (Germany)
Yastremska - Frech
Under 21.5

*firsthalftips.com*
Europa Conference League
Sileks - Petrocub
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*romariobtts.eu*
Egipt : Premier League
Arab Contractors - Al Ahly
Both to Score : YES @ 2.00

* mlb-martingale.com *
Seattle Mariners - New York Yankees
Seattle Mariners @ 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jul 9, 2021)

*9 july

romariobtts.eu*
IRELAND: Premier Division
St. Patricks – Derry City
Both to Score : YES @ 1.95

*over2tips.com*
Brasil : Serie A
Athletico-PR – Bragantino
Over 2

*mlb-martingale.com*
Cleveland Indians – Kansas City Royals
Cleveland -1.5 @ 2.30 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Hamburg (Germany), clay
Niemeier – Zidansek
Under 21.5

WTA – SINGLES: Hamburg (Germany), clay
Collins – Ruse
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 10, 2021)

*10 july

both-to-score.com*
SWEDEN: Allsvenskan
AIK – Varbergs
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
Brasil – Serie A
Sport Recife – Fluminense
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*mlb-martingale.com*
Boston Red Sox – Philadelphia Phillies
Boston Red Sox -1.5 @ 2.20 / 2 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Hamburg
Yastremska – Ruse
Under 20.5


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 10, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Ireland: Premier Division
Longford vs Drogheda
Home +0.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 11, 2021)

*11 july

bettingmartingale.com*
BRAZIL: Serie A
Juventude - Atletico GO
Atletico GO @ 2.70

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Euro Final
Italy - England
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*over2tips.com*
BRAZIL: Serie B
Brusque - CSA
Over 2


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 11, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick Plus
Sweden: Allsvenskan
Mjallby vs Norrkoping
Home +0.0


----------



## crocox (Jul 12, 2021)

*12 july

both-to-score.com*
Peru : Liga 2
Union Huaral - Juan Aurich
Both to score : YES @ 2.10

*over2tips.com*
BRAZIL: Serie B
Nautico - Ponte Preta
Over 2

* dubaibets.asia*
America : Gold Cup
Costa Rica - Guadeloupe
Costa Rica -2
Odds : 1.95


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 13, 2021)

*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Iceland: Pepsideild
Fylkir vs KA Akureyri
Home +0.25


----------



## crocox (Jul 13, 2021)

*13 july

firsthalftips.com*
Champions League – Qualification
Shakhtyor Soligorsk – Ludogorets
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*over2tips.com*
ALGERIA: Ligue 1
Bel Abbes – Mlila
Over 2

*dubaibets.asia*
EUROPE: Champions League – Qual.
Banja Luka – CFR Cluj
Banja Luka -1
Odds : 2.00

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Uefa – Sherrif win 1st half

uivatips.wordpress.com
CFR Cluj -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
dinamo zagreb win 1st half


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 15, 2021)

15-07-2021
*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Europe: ECL
NSI Runavik vs Honka
Away -0.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 15, 2021)

*15 july

bettingmartingale.com*
Europa Conference League
Vllaznia - Siroki Brijeg
Vllaznia @ 2.20 / 2 units

* mawastips.asia *
CHILE: Primera B
Deportes Temuco - Coquimbo
Over 2.5

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Conference League
TNS - Glentoran
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Lausanne (Switzerland)
Parks - Ferro
Under 19.5


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 16, 2021)

16-07-2021
*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Ireland: Premier Division
Derry City vs Shamrock Rovers
BTS yes


----------



## crocox (Jul 16, 2021)

*16 july

bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: Club Friendly
Valencia - Villarreal
Valencia @ 2.70 / 1 units

*firsthalftips.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
CFR Cluj - U Craiova 1948
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Lausanne (Switzerland), clay
Zidansek - Bronzetti
Under 20

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania - Sepsi -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Denmark - Midtjylland -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Romania - CSU Craiova +1


----------



## crocox (Jul 17, 2021)

*17 july

firsthalftips.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
Gas Methan – Mioveni
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*mawastips.asia*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
AD Cantolao – Sporting Cristal
Over 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Lausanne (Switzerland)
Garcia – Burel
Under 21.5

*nbaselection.com*
Phoenix Suns – Milwaukee Bucks
Phoenix Suns -4


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 17, 2021)

17-07-2021
*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
USA: MLS
New York Red Bulls vs Inter Miami
Away +1


----------



## crocox (Jul 18, 2021)

*18 july

bettingmartingale.com *
ROMANIA: Liga 1
UTA Arad - Farul
UTA Arad @ 2.40 / 2 units

*mawastips.asia*
PERU: Liga 1 - Clausura
Sport Huancayo - FBC Melgar
Over 2.5

*over2tips.com*
BRAZIL: Serie B
CRB - Vila Nova
Over 2


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 18, 2021)

18-07-2021
*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Ireland: Premier Division
Waterford vs Sligo Rovers
Away -0.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 19, 2021)

*19 july

 both-to-score.com *
FINLAND: Veikkausliiga
KTP - Haka
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*over2tips.com*
BRAZIL: Serie A
America MG - Sport Recife
Over 2

*insidervip.asia *
Argentine : Primera Nacional
Deportivo Maipu - Gimnasia Mendoza
Under 2 @ 1.90


----------



## jerrybro (Jul 19, 2021)

19-07-2021
*vip-picks.net*
Vip Pick
Argentina: Liga Profesional
Godoy Cruz vs Rosario Central
Away +0.25


----------



## crocox (Jul 20, 2021)

*20 july

 mawastips.asia *
CHILE: Primera Division
La Serena - Palestino
Over 2.5

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Palermo (Italy), clay
Collins - Gerlach
Under 18.5

*over2tips.com*
Brasil - Serie B
Remo - Cruzeiro
Over 2

* mlb-martingale.com *
Detroit Tigers - Texas Rangers
Texas Rangers -1 @ 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jul 21, 2021)

*21 july

 bet-my-ticket.com *
PSV - Galatasaray : Over 1,5 @ 1.25
Cukaricki - Sumqayit : Over 1,5 @ 1.25
Palmeiras - U. Catolica : Over 1,5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.02

* both-to-score.com*
EUROPE: Champions League
Malmo - HJK
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: Champions League - Qualification
K. Almaty - Crvena zvezda
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-martingale.com*
Detroit Tigers – Texas Rangers
Texas Rangers -1 @ 2.30 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jul 22, 2021)

*22 july

 over2tips.com *
BRAZIL: Serie B
Avai - Operario
Over 2

* insidervip.asia *
EUROPE: Europa Conference League
Trnava - Sepsi
Under 2.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Detroit Tigers – Texas Rangers
Texas Rangers @ 2.10 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Jul 23, 2021)

*23 july

mawastips.asia*
Peru Liga 1
Cienciano – AD Cantolao
Over 2.5

*both-to-score.com*
IRELAND: FAI Cup
Shamrock Rovers – Galway
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*bet-my-ticket.com*
HIFK – KTP : Over 1,5 @ 1.36
Portimonense – Academica : Over 1,5 @ 1.48
Total Odds : 2.01

*mlb-martingale.com*
Chicago Cubs – Arizona Diamondbacks
Chicago Cubs -1 @ 2.10 / 8 units


----------



## crocox (Jul 24, 2021)

*24 july

bet-my-ticket.com*
Academico Viseu - Casa Pia : Over 1,5 @ 1.47
Voluntari - Botosani : Over 1,5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.05

*insidervip.asia*
France : Ligue 2
Pau FC - Nancy
Under 2

*mlb-martingale.com*
Chicago Cubs – Arizona Diamondbacks
Chicago Cubs -1.5 @ 2.10 / 1 units

* 5ticket.net *
Shakhtar - Inhulets : Shakhtar -2 @ 1.85
Estrela - Vizela : Vizela @ 2.30
Total : 4.25


----------



## crocox (Jul 25, 2021)

*25 july

daily-treble.uk*
Hammarby – Norrkoping : BTTS YES @ 1.50
Verl – Turkgucu Munchen : BTTS YES @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.32

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Palermo (Italy)
Collins – Russe
Under 21.5

*insidervip.asia*
Rumania : Liga 1
FCSB – Craiova
Under 2.5

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Huachipato – La Serena : Over 1,5 @ 1.40
Nacional – Estoril : Over 1,5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 1.96


----------



## crocox (Jul 26, 2021)

*26 july

 daily-treble.uk *
Chindia - Sepsi : BTTS YES @ 2.20
Wisla - Zaglebie : BTTS YES @ 1.80
Total Odds : 3.96

* over2tips.com *
BRAZIL: Serie A
Juventude - Chapecoense
Over 2

* mlb-martingale.com *
Philadelphia Phillies - Washington Nationals
Washington -1 @ 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jul 27, 2021)

*27 july

 overpicks.eu*
SWEDEN: Superettan
Helsingborg - Falkenbergs
Under 2.5

*bet-my-ticket.com *
Coquimbo - D. Puerto Montt : Over 1.5 @ 1.35
HJK - Malmo FF : Over 1.5 @ 1.30
Omonia - D. Zagreb : Over 1.5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.28

*mlb-martingale.com*
Philadelphia Phillies - Washington Nationals
Washington Nationals -1 @ 2.40 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jul 28, 2021)

*28 july

pep-firsthalf.com*
Champions League – Qualification
Sheriff Tiraspol – Alashkert
Bet: First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*overpicks.eu*
ARGENTINA: Liga Profesional
Union Santa Fe – Banfield
Under 2

*pickstennis.net*
ATP – SINGLES: Kitzbuhel (Austria)
Ruud – Vilella
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 29, 2021)

*29 july

pep-firsthalf.com*
ARGENTINA: Liga Profesional
Arsenal Sarandi - Argentinos Jrs
Bet: First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*overpicks.eu*
Europa Conference League
Shakhtar Karagandy - FCSB
Under 2.5

* greenpunter.us *
BASEBALL USA
Tampa Bay Rays - New York Yankees
Tampa Bay Rays


----------



## crocox (Jul 30, 2021)

*30 july

pep-firsthalf.com*
UKRAINE: Premier League
Kolos Kovalivka - Metalist 1925
Bet: First Half : X
Odds : 2.20

*overpicks.eu*
BRAZIL: Serie B
Goias - Operario
Under 2

*greenpunter.us*
BASEBALL USA
Texas Rangers - Seattle Mariners
Seattle Mariners


----------



## crocox (Jul 31, 2021)

*31 july

pep-firsthalf.com*
SCOTLAND: Premiership
Ross County - St Johnstone
Bet: First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
Bulgaria : Parva liga
Botev Vratsa - Levski Sofia
Under 2.5

* totalmatchvip.com *
Germany III Liga
Dortmund II - Mannheim
Over 3

*greenpunter.us*
BASEBALL USA
Texas Rangers – Seattle Mariners
Seattle Mariners


----------



## crocox (Aug 1, 2021)

*1 august

insidervip.asia*
Rumania : Liga 1
UTA Arad – FCSB
Under 2.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Holstein Kiel – Schalke
Over 2.5

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Motherwell – Hibernian : Over 1.5 @ 1.36
Servette – Lugano : Over 1.5 @ 1.25
Silkeborg – Aalborg : Over 1.5 @ 1.28
Total Odds : 2.17


----------



## crocox (Aug 2, 2021)

*2 august

mlbtotal.us*
USA: MLB
Tampa Bay Rays - Seattle Mariners
Over 8.5

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: San Jose
Linette - Pattinama
Under 20.5

*insidervip.asia*
ARGENTINA: Liga Profesional
Argentinos Jrs - Central Cordoba
Under 2

*totalmatchvip.com*
WORLD: Olympic Games Women
Australia W - Sweden W
Over 3


----------



## crocox (Aug 3, 2021)

*3 august

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: San Jose (USA)
Mladenovic – Han
Under 20.5

*insidervip.asia*
Champions League – Qualification
Sparta Prague – Monaco
Under 2.5

*mlbtotal.us*
Los Angeles Dodgers – Houston Astros
Over 8

*greenpunter.us*
Baseball USA
Los Angeles Dodgers – Houston Astros
Houston Astros


----------



## crocox (Aug 4, 2021)

*4 august

mega3ticket.com*
Ferencvaros vs Slavia Prague : Ferencvaros score @ 1.45
CRB vs Fortaleza : CRB score @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.39

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Cluj-Napoca (Romania)
Tsurenko – Mendez
Under 20.5

*greenpunter.us*
Baseball USA
Detroit Tigers – Boston Red Sox
Boston Red Sox -1.5 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Aug 5, 2021)

*5 august

 pep-firsthalf.com *
Europa Conference League
Laci - Anderlecht
Bet : First Half : X
Odds : 2.20

*insidervip.asia*
EUROPE: Europa League
Jablonec - Celtic
Under 2.5

* both-to-score.com *
EUROPE: Europa Conference League - Qualification
Rosenborg - Domzale
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

* greenpunter.us *
USA BASEBALL
Houston Astros - Minnesota Twins
Houston Astros -2


----------



## crocox (Aug 6, 2021)

*6 august

 underticket.eu*
Tsarsko Selo - Botev Vratsa : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Jihlava - Dukla Prague : Under 3.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.38

*both-to-score.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Monaco - Nantes
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

* pep-firsthalf.com *
Rumania : Liga 1
FC Botosani - UTA Arad
Bet : First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

* greenpunter.us *
USA BASEBALL
Toronto Blue Jays - Boston Red Sox
Boston Red Sox


----------



## crocox (Aug 7, 2021)

*7 august

underticket.eu*
Botev Plovdiv – Slavia Sofia : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Dunkerque – Niort : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.56

*both-to-score.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
Academica – U Craiova 1948
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
WORLD: Olympic Games – Final
Brazil Ol. – Spain Ol.
Bet : First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*corner-bet.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 2
Dijon – Rodez
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Aug 8, 2021)

*8 august

underticket.eu*
Levski Sofia - Arda : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
St Johnstone - Motherwell : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.48

*both-to-score.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Benfica B - Nacional
Both to score : YES @ 1.70

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Russia : Premier League
Rubin Kazan - Akhmat Grozny
Bet : First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*corner-bet.com*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
FCSB - Gas Methan
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Aug 9, 2021)

*9 august

underticket.eu*
Farul - Sepsi Sf. : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Atletico Atlanta - Almirante Brown : Under 2.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.03

*both-to-score.com*
Chile : Primera B
S. Morning - D. Puerto Montt
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Montreal
Marino - Keys
Under 19.5

WTA - SINGLES: Montreal (Canada),
Sakkari - Bouzkova
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 10, 2021)

*10 august

underticket.eu*
Sheriff Tiraspol – Crvena Zvezda : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Flora – Omonia : Under 2.5 @ 1.53
Total Odds : 2.60

*teamronaldinho.com*
ENGLAND: EFL Cup
Derby – Salford
Derby Over 1.5
Odds : 2.00

*corner-bet.com*
Europa League – Qualification
Flora (Est) vs Omonia (Cyp)
Under 9.5 corners

*pickstennis.net*
WTA : Montreal (Canada)
Kvitova – Ferro
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 11, 2021)

*11 august

james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: EFL Cup
Blackpool – Middlesbrough
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.30 / 2 units

*corner-bet.com*
EUROPE – UEFA Super Cup
Chelsea vs Villarreal
Under 9.5 corners

*teamronaldinho.com*
BOLIVIA: Division Profesional
Always Ready – The Strongest
Always Ready Over 1.5
Odds : 1.90

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Brasil Serie B
Brasil de Pelotas – Coritiba
First Half : X
Odd : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Aug 12, 2021)

*12 august

teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: Europa Conference League
Sivasspor - Dinamo Batumi
Sivasspor Over 1.5
Odds : 1.88

* underticket.eu *
Celtic - Jablonec : Under 3.5 @ 1.60
Maccabi Tel Aviv - Trnava : Under 3.5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.16

*james-martingale.uk*
Europa League - Qualification
St Johnstone - Galatasaray
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.40 / 1 units

*corner-bet.com*
EUROPE: Europa League
Celtic - Jablonec
Under 9.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 13, 2021)

*13 august

mega-bet-ticket.info*
Freiburg II – Dortmund II : Over 2.5 @ 1.88
Galway – Shelbourne : Over 2.5 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.76

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND : Premier League
Brentford – Arsenal
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*teamronaldinho.com*
FRANCE Ligue
Lorient v Monaco
Monaco Over 1.5
Odds : 1.95

*pep-firsthalf.com*
BULGARIA: Parva liga
Blagoevgrad -CSKA
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## AvianaMarriott (Aug 13, 2021)

Are those legit, where do you get them from?


----------



## PaulinaM (Aug 13, 2021)

any fresh news?


----------



## crocox (Aug 14, 2021)

*14 august

underticket.eu*
U Craiova 1948 - Chindia : Under 2.5 @ 1.52
Girona-Amorebieta : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.28

* both-to-score.com *
EGYPT: Premier League
Ceramica Cleopatra - Ghazl El Mahallah
Both to score : YES @ 2.20

* james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: League One
AFC Wimbledon - Bolton
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Aug 15, 2021)

*15 august

mega-bet-ticket.info*
U. De Chile – Cobresal : Over 2.5 @ 2.00
Sevilla – Rayo Vallecano : Over 2.5 @ 1.90
Total Odds : 3.80

*james-martingale.uk*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Lens – St Etienne
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units

*dubaibets.asia*
France : Ligue 1
Reims – Montpellier
Montpellier +0 @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (Aug 16, 2021)

*16 august

 teamronaldinho.com *
SPAIN : LaLiga
Villarreal v Granada
Villarreal Over 1,5 @ 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
Spanish La Liga
Elche - Ath Bilbao
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.70 / 1 units

*dubaibets.asia*
Rumania : Liga 1
Dynamo - Mioveni
Mioveni +0 @ 2.20

* corner-bet.com *
SPAIN LaLiga2
Malaga - Mirandes
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 17, 2021)

*17 august

 mega-bet-ticket.info *
Cusco Carlos - Mannucci : Over 2 @ 1.70
Sheriff Tiraspol - D. Zagreb : Over 2 @ 1.73
Total Odds : 2.94

*dubaibets.asia*
ENGLAND: League Two
Bristol Rovers - Oldham
Oldham +0 @ 2.40

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: League One
Morecambe - Rotherham
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

*corner-bet.com*
GERMANY: Super Cup
Dortmund - Bayern Munich
Under 9.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Aug 18, 2021)

*18 august

james-martingale.uk*
DENMARK: 1st Division
Jammerbugt - Hobro
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 4 units

*dubaibets.asia*
EUROPE: Champions League - Qualification
Young Boys (Sui) - Ferencvaros (Hun)
Young Boys -1 @ 1.95

* both-to-score.com *
EGYPT: Premier League
Misr Lel Makkasa - National Bank Egypt
Both to score : YES @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Aug 19, 2021)

*19 august

mega-bet-ticket.info*
Santa Clara - Partizan : Over 2 @ 1.72
Sivasspor - FC Copenhagen : Over 2 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 2.92

*dubaibets.asia*
Europa League - Qualification
Omonia (Cyp) vs Antwerp (Bel)
Antwerp +0 @ 1.85

*both-to-score.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
Pyramids - Aswan SC
Both to score : YES @ 1.95


----------



## crocox (Aug 20, 2021)

*20 august


teamronaldinho.com*
AUSTRIA: 2. Liga
Vorwarts Steyr - FC Juniors
FC Juniors Over 1.5 @ 1.90

* pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Cincinnati (USA)
Bencic - Teichmann
Under 21.5

* bet-my-ticket.com *
Laval - Villefranche : Over 1.5 @ 1.44
Sete - Avranches : Over 1.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.01


----------



## crocox (Aug 21, 2021)

*21 august

mega-bet-ticket.info*
Brighton - Watford : Over 2 @ 1.70
Lugo - R. Sociedad B : Over 2 @ 1.85
Total Odds : 3.14

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Cincinnati (USA)
Pliskova Ka. - Teichmann J. B.
Under 21.5

* both-to-score.com *
EGYPT: Premier League
National Bank Egypt - Ghazl El Mahallah
Both to score : YES @ 2.10

*teamronaldinho.com*
German - Bundesliga
Hertha Berlin - Wolfsburg
Wolfsburg Over 1.5 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Aug 22, 2021)

*22 august

dubaibets.asia*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Southampton - Manchester
Manchester -1 @ 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Cincinnati
Barty - Teichmann
Under 19.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
German – Bundesliga
Hoffenheim - Union Berlin
Hoffenheim Over 1.5 @ 1.90

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Spain - Real Madrid -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Belgium - Cl Brugge -1,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Italy - Napoli -1,75
Bonus - Botosani 0


----------



## crocox (Aug 23, 2021)

*23 august

pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: Chicago
Vondrousova - Gleason
Under 18

*teamronaldinho.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
FCSB - Sepsi
FCSB Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera B
San Felipe - Rangers
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.30 / 1 units

* bet-my-ticket.com *
Coquimbo - Deportes Iquique : Over 2.5 @ 2.00
Sampdoria - AC Milan : Over 1.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 2.50


----------



## crocox (Aug 24, 2021)

*24 august

both-to-score.com*
EGYPT : Premier League
Wadi Degla – Ceramica Cleopatra
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*teamronaldinho.com*
UK : EFL Cup
Morecambe – Preston
Preston Over 1.5 @ 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera B
Barnechea – Cobreloa
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.40 / 1 units

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Brentford – Forest Green : Over 2.5 @ 1.60
Shrewsbury – Rochdale : Over 1.5 @ 1.28
Total Odds : 2.04


----------



## crocox (Aug 25, 2021)

*25 august

teamronaldinho.com*
UK : EFL Cup
Newcastle – Burnley
Newcastle Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US Open (USA) – Qualification
Stearns – Dart
Under 20.5

*james-martingale.uk*
Copa Colombia
La Equidad – Llaneros
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.50 / 1 units

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Koge – Helsingor : Over 2.5 @ 1.75
VfL Osnabruck – Dortmund II : Over 1.5 @ 1.28
Total Odds : 2.24


----------



## crocox (Aug 26, 2021)

*26 august

teamronaldinho.com*
Europa Conference League
Shamrock Rovers – Flora
Shamrock Over 1.5 @ 1.80

*over3goals.com*
EUROPE: Europa League
Antwerp – Omonia
Over 3 @ 2.30

*james-martingale.uk*
Chile Primera Division
S. Wanderers – U. Espanola
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 2 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Cleveland (USA)
Kasatkina – Linette
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 27, 2021)

*27 august

over3goals.com*
France : Ligue 1
Nantes – Lyon
Over 3 @ 2.10

*corner-bet.com*
AUSTRIA: 2. Liga
FC Juniors – BW Linz
Under 9.5 corners

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Cleveland (USA)
Linette – Begu
Under 21.5

*james-martingale.uk*
Italy : Serie A
Udinese – Venezia
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Aug 28, 2021)

*28 august

bet-my-ticket.com*
Stuttgart-Freiburg : Over 2.5 @ 1.75
Marseille – St Etienne : Over 2.5 @ 1.88
Total Odds : 3.29

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
German II Bundesliga
Darmstadt – Hannover
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish : LaLiga
Celta Vigo – Ath Bilbao
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Gijon v Mirandes
Under 8.5 corners

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Brighton – Everton
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Aug 29, 2021)

*29 august

totalgoalsvip.eu*
Germany Bundesliga
Union Berlin – B. Monchengladbach
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish : LaLiga
Rayo Vallecano – Granada
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Amorebieta v Almeria
Under 8.5

*james-martingale.uk*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Clermont – Metz
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Aug 30, 2021)

*30 august

dubaibets.asia*
Rumania : Liga 1
Gas Methan – UTA Arad
Gas Methan +0 @ 1.95

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Zaragoza v Cartagena
Under 8.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
FRANCE – National
Le Mans – Sete
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
DENMARK: 1st Division
Hvidovre IF – Hobro
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Sep 1, 2021)

*1 september 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
WORLD: Friendly International
Qatar – Serbia
Serbia Over 1,5 @ 2.30

*both-to-score.com*
Copa Colombia
Llaneros – La Equidad
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
World Cup – Qualification
Faroe Islands – Israel
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 2, 2021)

*2 september 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21 – Qualification
Armenia U21 – Faroe Islands U21
Armenia U21 Over 1,5 @ 2.10

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Belarus U21 – Iceland U21 : Over 2.5 @ 1.90
Czech Republic – Belarus : Over 2.5 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 3.42

*corner-bet.com*
World Cup – Qualification
Andorra – San Marino
Under 9 corners

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US Open (USA)
Zhang – Raducanu
Under 20.5

*over3goals.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21 – Qualification
Czech U21 – Slovenia U21
Over 3 @ 2.30

*james-martingale.uk*
World Cup – Qualification
N.Macedonia – Armenia
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.35 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Sep 3, 2021)

*3 september 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21 – Qualification
Moldova U21 – Bulgaria U21
Bulgaria U21 Over 1,5 @ 2.10

*dubaibets.asia*
Euro U21 – Qualification
Moldova U21 – Bulgaria U21
Bulgaria U21 to win
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
Ireland ~ Premier Division
Drogheda – Sligo Rovers
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.40 / 2 units

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN LaLiga 2
Girona v Gijon
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## KoreyDonald (Sep 3, 2021)

How accurate are those, can someone share their experience?


----------



## crocox (Sep 4, 2021)

*4 september 2021

dubaibets.asia*
EUROPE: World Cup
Scotland – Moldova
Scotland -2
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US Open (USA),
Sorribes Tormo – Raducanu
Under 21.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Cyprus – Russia
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Chilean Cup – Final
Colo Colo – Everton
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.50 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Sep 5, 2021)

*5 september 2021

dubaibets.asia*
EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Bulgaria – Lithuania
Bulgaria -1
Odds : 1.95

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
SOUTH AMERICA World Cup
Brazil vs Argentina
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera B
Deportes Iquique – Barnechea
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.28 / 1 units

*corner-bet.com*
Spanish : LaLiga2
UD Ibiza – Amorebieta
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Sep 6, 2021)

*6 september 2021


teamronaldinho.com*
CHILE Primera Liga
Deportes Temuco – Magallanes
Deportes Temuco Over 1,5 @ 2.10

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ENGLAND League One
Bolton vs Burton
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
France – National
Red Star – Orleans
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.45 / 1 units

*over3goals.com*
Euro U21 – Qualification
Czech Republic U21 – Albania U21
Over 3 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 7, 2021)

*7 september 2021

 pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: US Open (USA), hard
Svitolina - Fernandez
Under 21.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
EUROPE: World Cup
Austria - Scotland
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
EUROPE: Euro U21 - Qualification
Bulgaria U21 - Wales U21
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.25 / 2 units

*over3goals.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21
Estonia U21 - Norway U21
Over 3 @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (Sep 8, 2021)

*8 september 2021

 macinibet.eu *
EUROPE: World Cup
Armenia - Liechtenstein
Liechtenstein +2
Odds : 2.20

*pickstennis.net*
WTA - SINGLES: US Open
Raducanu - Bencic
Under 21.5

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera B
S. Morning - Copiapo
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.15 / 1 units

*over3goals.com*
World Cup - Qualification
Kosovo - Spain
Over 3 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 9, 2021)

*9  september 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
SOUTH AMERICA: World Cup
Colombia – Chile
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: Karlsruhe
Sherif – Kawa
Under 20.5

*james-martingale.uk*
Copa Colombia
Dep. Pasto – Pereira
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.50 / 1 units

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Costa Rica : Primera Division
Guanacasteca – Herediano
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 10, 2021)

*10 september 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
UTA Arad - Rapid
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

* dubaibets.asia *
AUSTRIA: 2. Liga
Austria Vienna II - Vorwarts Steyr
Austria Vienna II -1
Odds : 2.10

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Denmark - Superliga
Brondby - Silkeborg
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
COLOMBIA: Primera A - Clausura
Jaguares de Cordoba - Ind. Medellin
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Sep 11, 2021)

*11 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
Portugal : Liga Portugal
Santa Clara - Benfica
Benfica -1 @ 1.95

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
England - Championship
Blackburn - Luton
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal
Ferreira - Braga
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

* over3goals.com *
GERMANY: Regionalliga North
Werder Bremen II - Oberneuland
Over 3 @ 1.90

* corner-bet.com *
Spanish LaLiga 2
Amorebieta v Burgos
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Sep 12, 2021)

*12 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Real Madrid – Celta Vigo
Real Madrid -1.5 @ 2.00

*corner-bet.com*
Spanish LaLiga 2
Fuenlabrada – Zaragoza
Under 8.5 corners

*over3goals.com*
GERMANY: Regionalliga North
Holstein Kiel II – Hamburger II
Over 3 @ 2.10

*james-martingale.uk*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
Alianza Lima – Binacional
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Sep 13, 2021)

*13 september 2021

totalgoalsvip.eu*
Italy : Serie A
Bologna vs Verona
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*over3goals.com*
NETHERLANDS: Eerste Divisie
Jong Utrecht – Jong PSV
Over 3 @ 1.90

*james-martingale.uk*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
U. San Martin – U. de Deportes
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*greenpunter.us*
American Football – NFL
Las Vegas Raiders – Baltimore Ravens
Las Vegas Raiders +4


----------



## crocox (Sep 14, 2021)

*14 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
EUROPE: Champions League
Malmo FF – Juventus
Juventus -1 @ 1.90

*dubaibets.asia*
ENGLAND: National League
Chesterfield – Barnet Barnet
Chesterfield -1.5
Odds : 1.95

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
England : League One
Lincoln v Rotherham
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*over3goals.com*
EUROPE: UEFA Youth League – Group Stage
Barcelona U19 – Bayern U19
Over 3 @ 1.80


----------



## crocox (Sep 15, 2021)

*15 september 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
TeamRonaldinho.com
EUROPE Europa League
Spartak Moscow vs Legia
Spartak Over 1,5 @ 1.90

*dubaibets.asia*
EUROPE: Champions League
Sheriff Tiraspol – Shakhtar Donetsk
Shakhtar Donetsk
Odds : 1.95

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Argentine : Liga Profesional
Argentinos Jrs – Patronato
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*over3goals.com*
EUROPE: Champions League
Inter – Real Madrid
Over 3 @ 2.10

*corner-bet.com*
England Championship
Coventry – Cardiff
Under 9.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Sep 16, 2021)

*16 september 2021

 james-martingale.uk *
Copa Colombia - Quarter-finals
Pereira - Dep. Pasto
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.50 / 2 units

*dubaibets.asia*
Europe Conference League
Slavia Prague - Union Berlin
Union Berlin +0
Odds : 1.90

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Europa League
Brondby - Sparta Prague
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: Europa Conference
Jablonec - CFR Cluj
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 17, 2021)

*17 september 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
FC Voluntari – Mioveni
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*totalmatchvip.com*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
Cusco – Alianza Lima
Over 2.5

*dubaibets.asia*
Spanish : LaLiga
Celta Vigo – Cadiz
Celta Vigo -1
Odds : 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Strasbourg – Metz
Both to score : YES @ 1.95


----------



## crocox (Sep 18, 2021)

*18 september 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish LaLiga
Elche – Levante
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*macinibet.eu*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
U Craiova 1948 – FCSB
FCSB -1
Odd: 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
St Etienne – Bordeaux
St Etienne Over 1,5 @ 1.90

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Cartagena – Lugo
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 19, 2021)

*19 september 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA : Liga 1
Sepsi – UTA Arad
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*macinibet.eu*
Ukraine : Premier League
Zorya Luhansk – Ch. Odessa
Zorya Luhansk -1.5 @ 2.10

*teamronaldinho.com*
DENMARK : 1st Division
Nykobing – Jammerbugt
Nykobing Over 1,5 @ 1.80

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Tenerife-Mirandes : Over 2 @ 1.88
Chaves – FC Porto B : Over 2 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 3.19

*greenpunter.us*
NFL – American Football

Chicago Bears – Cincinnati Bengals
Chicago Bears -2

Indianapolis Colts – Los Angeles Rams
Indianapolis Colts +3.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 20, 2021)

*20 september 2021

pickstennis.net *
WTA - SINGLES: Ostrava (Czech Republic)
Zakharova - Sorribes Tormo
Under 20.5

* corner-bet.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Burgos v Las Palmas
Under 8.5

*greenpunter.us*
NFL – American Football
Green Bay Packers - Detroit Lions
Detroit Lions +11.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 21, 2021)

*21 september 2021

teamronaldinho.com*
Sweden - Superettan
Helsingborg vs Jonkopings
Helsingborg Over 1,5 @ 1.80

*pickstennis.net*
ATP - SINGLES: Metz (France)
Davidovich Fokina - Simon
Under 21.5

*corner-bet.com*
Spanish - LaLiga
Getafe vs Atl. Madrid
Under 8.5

* dubaibets.asia *
AUSTRIA: OFB Cup - 1/16-finals
BW Linz - TWL Elektra
BW Linz -1.5 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Sep 22, 2021)

*22 september 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Romanian Cup
Concordia - Gas Methan
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*dubaibets.asia*
ROMANIA: Romanian Cup
Unirea Slobozia - Politehnica
Unirea Slobozia @ 2.20

*corner-bet.com*
Greak Super League
OFI Crete - Asteras Tripolis
Under 8.5

* vipcomboticket.com *
Sport Boys - Cusco : Sport Boys Over 1.5 @ 2.10
Metz - PSG : PSG Over 1.5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.83


----------



## crocox (Sep 23, 2021)

*23 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
DENMARK: Landspokal Cup
BK Frem – Aarhus
Aarhus -2 @ 2.00

*corner-bet.com*
GREECE: Super League
Ionikos – Giannina
Under 8.5

*both-to-score.com*
Purtugal : League Cup
Ferreira – Boavista
Both to score : YES @ 1.95

*vipcomboticket.com*
Fenerbahce – Giresunspor : Fenerbahce Over 1.5 @ 1.55
Sampdoria – Napoli : Napoli Over 1.5 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.10


----------



## crocox (Sep 24, 2021)

*24 september 2021

james-martingale.uk*
IRELAND: Premier Division
Dundalk – Sligo Rovers
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.30 / 1 units

*corner-bet.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Almeria – Tenerife
Under 8.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
FRANCE: Ligue 2
Sochaux – Auxerre
Bet : 2 or 3 goals
Odd: 2.00

*dubaibets.asia*
Bundesliga I
Greuther Furth – Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -3 @ 1.95


----------



## crocox (Sep 25, 2021)

*25 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
Rumania : Liga 1
FCSB – Academica Clinceni
FCSB -1.5 @ 1.90

*james-martingale.uk*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Union Berlin – Arminia Bielefeld
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Amorebieta – Eibar
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 26, 2021)

*26 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
Turkish Super Lig
Galatasaray – Goztepe
Galatasaray -1
Odds : 1.82

*james-martingale.uk*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Bordeaux – Rennes
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

*vipcomboticket.com*
Parma – Pisa : Pisa score @ 1.42
Real Sociedad – Elche : Sociedad over 1,5 @ 1.78
Total Odds: 2.52

*greenpunter.us*
NFL – American Football
Pittsburgh Steelers – Cincinnati Bengals
Pittsburgh Steelers -3


----------



## crocox (Sep 27, 2021)

*27 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
Univ. Craiova – Dynamo
Univ. Craiova -1.5 @ 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
Purtugal : Liga Portugal
Boavista – Estoril
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Nur-Sultan (Kazakhstan)
Gracheva – Pliskova
Under 21.5

*james-martingale.uk*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
Cusco – AD Cantolao
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*greenpunter.us*
NFL – American Football
Dallas Cowboys – Philadelphia Eagles
Philadelphia Eagles +3


----------



## crocox (Sep 28, 2021)

*28 september 2021

fixedhockey.de*
Hockey : RUSSIA: VHL
Dynamo St. Petersburg – Omskie Krylia
Dynamo -1.5 @ 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Champions League
AC Milan – Atl. Madrid
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: League One
Shrewsbury – Wycombe
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*both-to-score.com*
EUROPE: Champions League
Ajax – Besiktas
Both to score : YES @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Sep 29, 2021)

*29 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
EUROPE: Champions League
Zenit – Malmo
Zenit -1 @ 1.90

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey : RUSSIA: KHL
CSKA Moscow – Sibir Novosibirsk
CSKA Moscow -1.5 @ 1.90

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Champions League
Juventus – Chelsea
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*vipcomboticket.com*
Stjordals Blink – Fredrikstad :  Fredrikstad Over 1,5  @ 1.70
 Grorud-Ranheim : Ranheim Over 1,5  @ 1.55
Total Odds: 2.63


----------



## crocox (Sep 30, 2021)

*30 september 2021

macinibet.eu*
EUROPE: Europa League
Genk – D. Zagreb
Genk @ 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Europa Conference League
Omonia – Qarabag
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*overpicks.eu*
EUROPE: Europa League
Sparta Prague – Rangers
Under 2.5

*both-to-score.com*
COLOMBIA: Primera A – Clausura
Dep. Pasto – Once Caldas
Both to score : YES @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (Oct 1, 2021)

*1 october 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania – Liga 1
Mioveni – FC Arges
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*overpicks.eu*
NETHERLANDS: Eredivisie
Groningen – Twente
Under 2.5

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey : Extraliga
Mountfield HK – Mlada Boleslav
Mlada Boleslav +0 @ 2.00 incl.OT

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Finn Harps – Dundalk : Over 2 @ 1.55
Chindia – FCSB : Over 1.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.32


----------



## crocox (Oct 2, 2021)

*2 october 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania – Liga 1
Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe – FC Rapid
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Brighton – Arsenal
Under 2.5

*james-martingale.uk*
GERMAN: Bundesliga 2
Nurnberg – Hannover
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 2 units

*both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Wolves – Newcastle
Both to score : YES @ 1.85


----------



## crocox (Oct 3, 2021)

*3 october 2021

overpicks.eu*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Crystal Palace – Leicester
Under 2.5

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania – Liga 1
FC Voluntari – Farul
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Benfica B – Chaves
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

*james-martingale.uk*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
U. San Martin – Cusco
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 4, 2021)

*4 october 2021

overpicks.eu*
Argentine : Primera Nacional
San Martin T. – Gimnasia Mendoza
Under 2

*both-to-score.com*
CHILE: Primera Division
Huachipato – Curico Unido
Both to score : YES @  1.85

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Trofense-Nacional : Over 2 @ 1.65
Atletico Atlanta – Agropecuario : : Over 2 @ 2.00
Total Odds: 3.30

*greenpunter.us*
American Football NFL
Los Angeles Chargers – Las Vegas Raiders
Los Angeles Chargers -3.5


----------



## crocox (Oct 5, 2021)

*5 october 2021

redondo23.com*
ENGLAND: National League
Wrexham – Chesterfield
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey : Champions League
Sonderjyske Ishockey – Rogle
Rogle -3.5 @ 1.85

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Corinthians-Bahia : Over 2 @ 1.80
Nueva Chicago – Temperley : Over 2 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.60


----------



## crocox (Oct 6, 2021)

*6 october 2021

redondo23.com*
CZECH REPUBLIC: MOL Cup
Dukla Prague – Ceske Budejovice
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey : Champions League
Sparta Prague – Bremerhaven
Sparta Prague -1 @ 1.85

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Norway U19 – Kosovo U19 : Over 2,5 @ 1.45
Tigres – Cartagena : Over 2 @ 1.88
Total Odds : 2.72


----------



## crocox (Oct 7, 2021)

*7 october 2021

redondo23.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21 – Qualification
Scotland U21 – Denmark U21
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Russia KHL
Amur Khabarovsk – Tractor Chelyabinsk
Tractor Chelyabinsk -1
Odds : 2.00

*bet-my-ticket.com*
China – Vietnam : Over 2 @ 1.60
Australia – Oman : Over 2 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.64

*greenpunter.us*
American Football NFL
Seattle Seahawks – Los Angeles Rams
Los Angeles Rams -2


----------



## crocox (Oct 8, 2021)

*8 october 2021

macinibet.eu*
EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Germany – Romania
Germany -2.5 @ 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
Euro U21 – Qualification
France U21 – Ukraine U21
Both to score : YES @ 1.95

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Germany – DEL
ERC Ingolstadt – Munchen
Munchen to win
Odds : 2.10

*james-martingale.uk*
IRELAND: Premier Division
Dundalk – Shamrock Rovers
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.25 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 9, 2021)

*9 october 2021

macinibet.eu*
EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Sweden – Kosovo
Sweden -1.5
Odds : 2.00

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Russia KHL
Dyn. Moscow – Cherepovets
Dyn. Moscow -1.5
Odds : 1.90

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera Division
Colo Colo – Huachipato
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 2 units

*both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: League One
Sheffield Wed – Bolton
Both to score : YES @ 1.80


----------



## crocox (Oct 10, 2021)

*10 october 2021

bet-my-ticket.com*
Colombia – Brazil : Over 2 @ 1.85
Chile – Paraguay : Over 2 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 3.14

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Russia KHL
Barys Nur-Sultan – Bars Kazan
Bars Kazan @ 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
Chile ~ Primera Division
La Serena – Cobresal
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units

*redondo23.com*
SOUTH AMERICA: World Cup – Qualification
Venezuela – Ecuador
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Oct 11, 2021)

*11 october 2021

macinibet.eu*
World Cup – Qualification
Rümania – Armenia
Rümania -1
Odds : 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Cyprus – Malta
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
Chile ~ Primera Division
O’Higgins – S. Wanderers
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

*greenpunter.us*
American Football NFL
Baltimore Ravens – Indianapolis Colts
Indianapolis Colts +7


----------



## crocox (Oct 12, 2021)

*12 october 2021

redondo23.com*
EUROPE: World Cup
Sweden – Greece
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Russia KHL
Jokerit – Niznekamsk
Jokerit -2
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
ASIA: World Cup – Qualification
Oman – Vietnam
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.30 / 4 units

*overpicks.eu*
World Cup – Qualification
Bulgaria – Northern Ireland
Under 2


----------



## crocox (Oct 13, 2021)

*13 october 2021

bet-my-ticket.com*
Argentinos Jrs – San Telmo : Over 2 @ 1.65
El Salvador – Mexico : Over 2 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.72

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera B
Magallanes – U. De Concepcion
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.40 / 1 units

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Champions League
Zug – Munchen
Munchen +0.5
Odds : 1.90

*greenpunter.us*
USA: NHL
Anaheim Ducks – Winnipeg Jets
Winnipeg Jets @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Oct 14, 2021)

*14 october 2021

redondo23.com*
World Cup – Qualification
Bolivia vs Paraguay
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Russia KHL
Metallurg Magnitogorsk – Bars Kazan
Bars Kazan +0
Odds : 2.20

*greenpunter.us*
USA: NHL
Ottawa Senators – Toronto Maple Leafs
Toronto @ 1.90

USA: NFL
Philadelphia Eagles – Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Philadelphia Eagles +7


----------



## crocox (Oct 15, 2021)

*15 october 2021

bet-my-ticket.com*
Derry City – St. Patricks : Over 2 @ 1.65
Shamrock Rovers – Sligo Rovers : Over 2 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.64

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Czech Extraliga
Zlin – Sparta Prague
Sparta Prague -1.5
Odds : 1.90

*redondo23.com*
ENGLAND – Championship
West Brom v Birmingham
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Oct 16, 2021)

*16 october 2021

macinibet.eu*
UKRAINE: Premier League
Lviv – Dyn. Kyiv
Dyn. Kyiv -1.5 @ 1.88

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Amorebieta – Cartagena : Over 2 @ 1.70
Clermont – Lille : Over 2 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.55

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Finland Liiga
SaiPa – Vaasan Sport
Vaasan Sport
Odds : 2.20

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Aston Villa – Wolves
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 17, 2021)

*17 october 2021


macinibet.eu*
Italy – Serie A
Empoli – Atalanta
Atalanta -1
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
PORTUGAL: Taça de Portugal
Rio Ave – Boavista
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.30 / 1 units

*fixedhockey.de*
Hockey Germany DEL
Munchen – Nurnberg Ice Tigers
Munchen -2
Odds : 1.85


----------



## crocox (Oct 18, 2021)

*18 october 2021

vipcomboticket.com*
Univ. Craiova v Academica Clinceni : Craiova Over 1.5 @ 1.83
Cusco – Dep. Municipal : Municipal Over 1.5 @ 2.30
Total Odds : 4.20

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Tenerife (Spain)
Cristian – Zidansek
Under 21.5

*greenpunter.us*
American Football NFL
Tennessee Titans – Buffalo Bills
Buffalo Bills -6


----------



## crocox (Oct 19, 2021)

*19  october 2021

vipcomboticket.com*
Shakhtar Donetsk – Real Madrid : Real Over 1.5 @ 1.65
Portsmouth – Ipswich : Portsmouth Over 1.5 @ 2.40
Total Odds : 3.96

*romariobtts.eu*
CHILE: Primera B
Coquimbo – Deportes Temuco
Both to score : YES
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: League Two
Leyton Orient – Forest Green
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 20, 2021)

*20 october 2021

vipcomboticket.com*
Manchester v Atalanta : Manchester Over 1.5 @ 1.55
Fulham v Cardiff : Fulham Over 1.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.40

* fixedhockey.de *
Germany Hockey: DEL
Augsburger Panther - Eisbaren Berlin
Augsburger +0.5 (1X)
Odds : 1.95

*romariobtts.eu*
Champions League
Barcelona - Dyn. Kyiv
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.95

*james-martingale.uk*
EUROPE: Champions League
Lille - Sevilla
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 21, 2021)

*21 october 2021

vipcomboticket.com*
Slovan Bratislava v Lincoln : Slovan Over 1.5 @ 1.37
Rangers v Brondby : Rangers Over 1.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.12

*fixedhockey.de*
RUSSIA: KHL
SKA St. Petersburg – Kunlun
Kunlun +2.5
Odds : 1.90

*james-martingale.uk*
EUROPE: Europa Conference League
Partizan – Gent
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

*romariobtts.eu*
CHILE: Primera Division
Union La Calera – Cobresal
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.85


----------



## crocox (Oct 22, 2021)

*22 october 2021

nbaselection.com*
Boston Celtics – Toronto Raptors
Boston Celtics -7

*vipcomboticket.com*
Arsenal v Aston Villa : Arsenal Over 1.5 @ 1.85
Wacker v FC Juniors : Wacker Over 1.5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.49

*romariobtts.eu*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
Sport Boys – Carlos Mannucci
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.85

*james-martingale.uk*
UK Premier League
Arsenal – Aston Villa
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 23, 2021)

*23 october 2021

 macinibet.eu *
Spanish - LaLiga
Valencia - Mallorca
Valencia -1
Odds : 2.20

* bet-my-ticket.com *
Asteras Tripolis - Panathinaikos : Over 2 @ 1.88
Elche - Espanyol : Over 2 @ 1.90
Total Odds : 3.57

*romariobtts.eu*
PERU: Liga 1 – Clausura
U. de Deportes - Cusco
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.80

*james-martingale.uk*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Nantes - Clermont
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Oct 24, 2021)

*24 october 2021

bet-my-ticket.com*
Drogheda - Derry City : Over 2 @ 1.65
Trofense - Covilha : Over 2 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 2.97

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera Division
Melipilla - U. De Chile
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units

*romariobtts.eu*
Peru - Liga 1 - Clausura
Dep. Municipal - FBC Melgar
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.85

* greenpunter.us *
American Football NFL
Arizona Cardinals - Houston Texans
Arizona Cardinals -18


----------



## crocox (Oct 25, 2021)

*vipcomboticket.com*
Bohemians v Waterford : Bohemians Over 1.5 @ 1.52
Aalborg v Viborg : Aalborg Over 1.5 @ 1.72
Total Odds : 2.61

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: Primera Division
S. Wanderers – Antofagasta
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units

*greenpunter.us*
American Football NFL
Seattle Seahawks – New Orleans Saints
Seattle Seahawks +5


----------



## crocox (Oct 26, 2021)

*26 october 2021

romariobtts.eu*
ITALY: Serie A
Venezia – Salernitana
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.85

*james-martingale.uk*
England National League
Stockport – Barnet
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 2 units

*vipcomboticket.com*
MK Dons – Aston Villa U21 : MK Dons Over 1.5 @ 1.50
Dortmund – Ingolstadt : Dortmund Over 2.5 @ 1.53
Total Odds : 2.29

*nbaselection.com*
San Antonio Spurs – Los Angeles Lakers
San Antonio Spurs +4


----------



## crocox (Oct 27, 2021)

*27 october 2021

hitlerbet.de*
Germany DFB Pokal
Monchengladbach – Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -1.5
Kota : 1.95

*vipcomboticket.com*
Dynamo Dresden – St. Pauli : St. Pauli Over 1.5 @ 2.00
Sampdoria – Atalanta : Atalanta Over 1.5 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 3.40

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND – EFL Cup
Stoke – Brentford
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.10 / 4 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Courmayeur (Italy)
Rakhimova – Li
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Oct 28, 2021)

*28 october 2021

hitlerbet.de*
BELGIUM: Belgian Cup
Cercle Brugge – Tienen
Cercle Brugge -1.5/2
Kota : 2.00

*vipcomboticket.com*
Timisoara – Rapid : Rapid Over 1.5 @ 2.10
Braga – Ferreira : Braga Over 1.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 3.25

*overpicks.eu*
BULGARIA: Bulgarian Cup
CSKA Sofia – Arda
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
Spanish : LaLiga
Levante – Atl. Madrid
Atl. Madrid over 1,5 @ 1.88


----------



## crocox (Oct 29, 2021)

*29 october 2021

hitlerbet.de*
NETHERLANDS: Eerste Divisie
FC Volendam - Dordrecht
FC Volendam -2
Kota : 1.85

*vipcomboticket.com*
Lafnitz v Rapid Vienna II : Lafnitz Over 1.5 @ 1.62
Horn v Wacker Innsbruck : Wacker Over 1.5 @ 1.47
Total Odds : 2.38

*overpicks.eu*
Belgium - 1B Pro League
Virton v Mouscron
Under 3

*teamronaldinho.com*
CHILE: Primera Division
S. Wanderers - Palestino
Palestino over 1,5 @ 1.95


----------



## crocox (Oct 30, 2021)

*30 october 2021


hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Union Berlin – Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -1.5
Kota : 1.86

*vipcomboticket.com*
Dornbirn – Grazer : Grazer Over 1.5 @ 1.62
Austria Vienna II – Kapfenberg : Kapfenberg Over 1.5 @ 2.40
Total Odds : 3.88

*overpicks.eu*
Bulgaria : Parva liga
Lok. Sofia – Botev Plovdiv
Under 2.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
Peru : Liga 1 – Clausura
Cusco – Sport Huancayo
Over 2.5 @ 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Verona – Juventus
Juventus Over 1,5 @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (Oct 31, 2021)

*31 october 2021

hitlerbet.de*
ITALY : Serie A
Inter – Udinese
Inter -1.5
Kota : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
Bulgaria : Parva liga
CSKA Sofia – Lok. Plovdiv
Under 2.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Bordeaux – Reims
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 1, 2021)

*1 november 2021

both-to-score.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
Al Masry – Smouha
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*romariobtts.eu*
Chilian Primera B
S. Morning – San Felipe
Both to score : YES
Odds : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
BULGARIA: Parva liga
CSKA 1948 Sofia – Arda
Under 2.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
Holland : Eerste Divisie
Helmond – Almere City
Over 3


----------



## crocox (Nov 2, 2021)

*2 november 2021

hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE: Champions League
Bayern Munich – Benfica
Bayern Munich -2
Kota : 1.84

*nbaselection.com*
Los Angeles Lakers – Houston Rockets
Houston Rockets +10

*redondo23.com*
England League One
Charlton v Rotherham
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*fixedhockey.de*
GERMANY: DEL
Kolner – Schwenninger
Kolner @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Nov 3, 2021)

*3 november 2021

hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE: Champions League
Dortmund – Ajax
Dortmund +0
Kota : 2.00

*vipcomboticket.com*
Dortmund – Ajax : Dortmund Over 1,5 @ 2.00
Sporting – Besiktas : Sporting Over 1,5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 3.00

*nbaselection.com*
Cleveland Cavaliers – Portland Trail Blazers
Portland Trail Blazers -3.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 4, 2021)

*4 november 2021

hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE : Conference League
AZ Alkmaar – CFR Cluj
AZ Alkmaar -1.5
Kota : 2.00

*redondo23.com*
Europa Conference League
PAOK – FC Copenhagen
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*romariobtts.eu*
EGYPT: Premier League
Arab Contractors – El Gaish
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.80

*nba-martingale.com*
Atlanta Hawks – Utah Jazz
Utah Jazz -3 @ 2.10 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 5, 2021)

*5 november 2021

bet-my-ticket.com*
Huesca-Leganes : Over 2 @ 1.85
Zamalek – Al Ahly : Over 2 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 3.05

*redondo23.com*
German Bundesliga 2
Holstein Kiel v Dynamo Dresden
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND – Premier League
Southampton – Aston Villa
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units

*nba-martingale.com*
Portland Trail Blazers – Indiana Pacers
Indiana Pacers @ 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 6, 2021)

*6 november 2021

redondo23.com*
German Bundesliga 2
Dusseldorf v Hannover
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Brighton - Newcastle : Over 2 @ 1.50
Luton - Stoke : Over 2 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.40

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Brentford - Norwich
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units

*nba-martingale.com*
Miami Heat - Utah Jazz
Utah Jazz -2.5 @ 2.45 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 7, 2021)

*7 november 2021

hitlerbet.de*
ITALY: Serie A
Napoli – Verona
Napoli -1.5
Kota : 2.00

*redondo23.com*
German Bundesliga 2
Aue v Heidenheim
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Benfica B – Mafra : Over 2 @ 1.50
FC Porto B – Varzim : Over 2 @ 1.52
Total Odds : 2.28

*nbaundertips.net*
Oklahoma City Thunder – San Antonio Spurs
Under 211

*greenpunter.us*
American Football
Los Angeles Rams – Tennessee Titans
Tennessee Titans +6


----------



## crocox (Nov 8, 2021)

*8 november 2021

bet-my-ticket.com*
Avai-CSA : Over 2 @ 1.78
Clinceni - FC Rapid : Over 2 @ 1.62
Total Odds : 2.88

* nbaundertips.net *
Denver Nuggets - Miami Heat
Under 206

*greenpunter.us*
American Football
Pittsburgh Steelers - Chicago Bears
Chicago Bears +7


----------



## crocox (Nov 9, 2021)

*9 november 2021

romariobtts.eu*
CHILE: Primera Division
S. Wanderers – Curico Unido
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.90

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Athletico – PR-Ceara : Over 2 @ 1.72
Confianca – Nautico : Over 2 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.66

*overpicks.eu*
Brasil – Serie B
Operario – Remo
Under 2

*nbaundertips.net*
Los Angeles Clippers – Portland Trail Blazers
Under 221


----------



## crocox (Nov 10, 2021)

*10 november 2021

james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: EFL Trophy
Walsall – Forest Green
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units

*overpicks.eu*
Brasil : Serie A
Juventude – Internacional
Under 2

*nbaclub.info*
Golden State Warriors – Minnesota Timberwolves
Over 223


----------



## crocox (Nov 11, 2021)

*11 november 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
World Cup – Qualification
Azerbaijan – Luxembourg
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE: World Cup – Qualification
Malta – Croatia
Croatia -2.5
Kota : 2.10

*teamronaldinho.com*
ASIA: World Cup – Qualification
China – Oman
China Over 1,5 @ 2.50

*nbaclub.info*
Los Angeles Clippers – Miami Heat
Over 216


----------



## crocox (Nov 12, 2021)

*12 november 2021


hitlerbet.de*
Euro U21 – Qualification
Switzerland U21 – Moldova U21
Switzerland U21 -3
Odds : 1.90

*pep-firsthalf.com*
AFRICA: World Cup
Angola – Egypt
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*daily-treble.uk*
Netherlands U21 v Bulgaria U21 : Netherlands U21 Over 2.5 @ 1.85
Austria v Israel : Austria Over 1.5 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 3.14

*nbaclub.info*
Golden State Warriors – Chicago Bulls
Over 222


----------



## crocox (Nov 13, 2021)

*13 november 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: World Cup
Bosnia – Finland
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
EUROPE: Euro U19 – Qualification
Bulgaria U19 – Montenegro U19
Over 2.5

*daily-treble.uk*
Belgium – Estonia : Belgium Over 3.5 @ 1.85
Taby – Gefle : Gefle Over 1.5 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.70

*nbaclub.info*
Indiana Pacers – Philadelphia 76ers
Over 219


----------



## crocox (Nov 14, 2021)

*14 november 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Girona – Cartagena : Girona Over 1.5 @ 2.00
Croatia – Russia : Croatia -1 ah @ 2.10
Total Odds : 4.20

*nbaclub.info*
Charlotte Hornets – Golden State Warriors
Over 226

*totalmatchvip.com*
EUROPE: World Cup
Malta – Slovakia
Over 2.5

*greenpunter.us*
American Football
Las Vegas Raiders – Kansas City Chiefs
Kansas City Chiefs -3.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 15, 2021)

*15 november 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Maastricht – Den Bosch : Den Bosch Over 1.5 @ 1.95
Austria – Moldova : Moldova to score @ 3.80
Total Odds : 7.41

*totalmatchvip.com*
EUROPE: Elite League U20
Portugal U20 – Germany U20
Over 2.5

*greenpunter.us*
American Football
San Francisco 49ers – Los Angeles Rams
San Francisco 49ers +3.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 16, 2021)

*16 november 2021

romariobtts.eu*
Europe: World Cup
Netherlands – Norway
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.85

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21 – Qualification
Ukraine U21 – Serbia U21
Ukraine U21 Over 1,5 @ 1.85

*23goals.com*
EUROPE World Cup – Qualification 1 X 2 21:45
Bosnia vs Ukraine
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*nbaclub.info*
Brooklyn Nets – Golden State Warriors
Over 220

*totalmatchvip.com*
EUROPE: Euro U21
Turkey U21 – Denmark U21
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 17, 2021)

*17 november 2021

nbaundertips.net*
Brooklyn Nets – Cleveland Cavaliers
Under 206

*teamronaldinho.com*
ENGLAND FA Cup
Stockport v Bolton
Bolton Over 1,5 @ 1.95

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Brasil – Serie A
Palmeiras – Sao Paulo
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*nbaclub.info*
Milwaukee Bucks – Los Angeles Lakers
Over 213

*james-martingale.uk*
COLOMBIA: Primera A
Junior – La Equidad
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.40 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 18, 2021)

*18 november 2021

23goals.com*
CHILE : Segunda Division
Valdivia vs San Antonio
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
Chile Super Cup
U. Catolica v Nublense
U. Catolica Over 1,5 @ 1.85

*james-martingale.uk*
BRAZIL: Serie A
Sport Recife – Bahia
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.50 / 2 units

*greenpunter.us*
American Football
Atlanta Falcons – New England Patriots
Atlanta Falcons +6.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 19, 2021)

*19 november 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Ch. Odessa – Dyn. Kyiv : Odessa score @ 2.65
Horn – Liefering : Horn score @ 1.50
Total Odds : 3.97

*under2goals.uk*
Argentine Liga Profesional
Estudiantes – Huracan
Under 2 AH
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
DENMARK 1st Division
Hobro v Hvidovre
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*nbaundertips.net*
Brooklyn Nets – Orlando Magic
Under 209


----------



## crocox (Nov 20, 2021)

*20 november 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Shakhtar Donetsk – Rukh Lviv : Rukh Lviv score @ 2.55
Atalanta – Spezia : Spezia score @ 1.65
AZ Alkmaar – Nijmegen : Nijmegen score @ 1.72
Total Odds : 7.23

*23goals.com*
CZECH : 1. Liga
Ostrava – Plzen
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
England : Championship
Preston – Cardiff
Preston Over 1,5 @ 2.30

*totalmatchvip.com*
NETHERLANDS: Eredivisie
PSV – Vitesse
Over 3
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Nov 21, 2021)

*21 november 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Getafe – Cadiz CF
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania Liga 1
FC Arges – Univ. Craiova
Under 2 AH
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
DENMARK: Superliga
Midtjylland – Brondby
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
American Football
Tennessee Titans – Houston Texans
Tennessee Titans -10


----------



## crocox (Nov 22, 2021)

*22 november 2021

23goals.com*
Spanish LaLiga
Rayo Vallecano v Mallorca
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
FRANCE: Ligue 2
Dijon - Auxerre
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.50 / 1 units

*nbaclub.info*
Atlanta Hawks - Oklahoma City Thunder
Over 213


----------



## crocox (Nov 23, 2021)

*23 november 2021

 daily-treble.uk*
Lille - Salzburg : Lille @ 2.60
Sevilla - Wolfsburg : Sevilla @ 1.75
Total Odds : 4.55

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: League Two
Forest Green - Barrow
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
UK : Championship
Blackpool v West Brom
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

* totalmatchvip.com *
Champions League
Lille - Salzburg
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Nov 24, 2021)

*24 november 2021


hitlerbet.de*
EUROPE: Champions League
Sporting – Dortmund
Sporting
Kota : 2.40

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: League Two
Blackburn – Peterborough
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
UK : Championship
Millwall – Bournemouth
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*nbaclub.info*
Golden State Warriors – Philadelphia 76ers
Over 219


----------



## crocox (Nov 25, 2021)

*25 november 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Rangers – Sparta Prague : Rangers @ 1.75
Betis – Ferencvaros : Betis -1.5 @ 1.60
Galatasaray – Marseille : Marseille +0 @ 1.75
Total Odds : 4.90

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: Europa League
Rangers – Sparta Prague
Under 2 @ 2.40

*james-martingale.uk*
Europa Conference League
HJK – Alashkert
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 2 units

*23goals.com*
Europa Conference League
Anorthosis – Gent
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## Mr X Picks (Nov 25, 2021)

Can you provide us with daily treble  .uk   bets in a daily basis? And the NBA guy too. 

Thanks. They are really good. Rest of others are trash.


----------



## crocox (Nov 26, 2021)

*26 november 2021


nbaclub.info*
Oklahoma City Thunder – Washington Wizards
Over 209

*nbaundertips.net*
USA : NBA
Los Angeles Clippers – Detroit Pistons
Under 206

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
Dynamo – U Craiova 1948
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*under2goals.uk*
SPAIN: LaLiga2
Mirandes – R. Oviedo
Under 2 AH

*james-martingale.uk*
GERMANY: 2. Bundesliga
Dusseldorf – Heidenheim
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Nov 27, 2021)

*27 november 2021

hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
Wolfsburg – Dortmund
Wolfsburg +0
Kota : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Burgos vs Malaga
Under 2 AH

*nbaundertips.net*
USA : NBA
Cleveland Cavaliers – Orlando Magic
Under 203

*23goals.com*
German Bundesliga 2
Holstein Kiel – Werder Bremen
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Nov 28, 2021)

*28 november 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
Univ. Craiova - FCSB
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
GERMANY : Bundesliga
Eintracht Frankfurt v Union Berlin
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

* nbaundertips.net *
NBA 2021/2022
Toronto Raptors - Boston Celtics
Under 209

*under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: Championship
Sheffield Utd - Bristol City
Under 2.5
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Nov 29, 2021)

*29 november 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
Gas Methan – Farul Constanta
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
GERMANY 3. Liga
Turkgucu Munchen v Zwickau
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*nhlvipbetz.info*
Winnipeg Jets – Arizona Coyotes
Winnipeg Jets -1.5

*greenpunter.us*
American Football
Washington Football – Seattle Seahawks
Seattle Seahawks


----------



## crocox (Nov 30, 2021)

*30 november 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Atalanta – Venezia : Venezia score @ 1.85
Bolton – Fleetwood : Bolton over 1.5 @ 1.80
Charlton – Aston Villa U21 : Charlton over 1.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 5.32

*23goals.com*
ITALY – Serie B
Cremonese v Frosinone
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Romania : Romanian Cup
Chindia – Sepsi Sf.
Under 2 @ 1.90

*totalmatchvip.com*
ENGLAND: EFL Trophy – Play Offs
Forest Green – Chelsea U21
Over 3

*nhlvipbetz.info*
Dallas Stars – Carolina Hurricanes
Carolina Hurricanes


----------



## crocox (Dec 1, 2021)

*1 december 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Aston Villa – Manchester City : City -1 @ 1.50
Watford – Chelsea : Chelsea -1 @ 1.45
Politehnica – FC Arges : FC Arges @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.35

*nbaundertips.net*
Orlando Magic – Denver Nuggets
Under 208

*totalmatchvip.com*
GERMANY: Junioren Bundesliga North
Hertha U19 – Cottbus U19
Over 3.5

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: Premier League
Wolves – Burnley
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Dec 2, 2021)

*2 december 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Jamshedpur v Hyderabad : Jamshedpur score @ 1.32
CSO Filiasi v Univ. Craiova : Craiova -2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.04

*23goals.com*
ITALY Serie A
Torino v Empoli
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*nbaundertips.net*
Toronto Raptors – Milwaukee Bucks
Under 214

*james-martingale.uk*
COLOMBIA: Primera A – Clausura
Deportes Tolima – America De Cali
Second Half : Over 1.5 Goals
Odds : 2.50 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Dec 3, 2021)

*3 december 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Academica Clinceni – Dinamo : Dinamo over 1.5 @ 1.85
Almere City – Eindhoven FC : Almere over 1.5 @ 1.85
Total Odds : 3.42

*under2goals.uk*
SCOTLAND : Championship
Inverness v Kilmarnock
Under 2 AH @ 2.20

*both-to-score.com*
India – ISL
Chennaiyin – East Bengal
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*23goals.com*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Darmstadt vs Dusseldorf
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Dec 5, 2021)

*5 december 2021

both-to-score.com*
INDIA: ISL
Kerala Blasters – Odisha
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania : Liga 1
U Craiova 1948 – FC Voluntari
Under 2 AH @ 1.90

*23goals.com*
FRANCE Ligue 1
St Etienne v Rennes
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*nbaundertips.net*
Toronto Raptors – Washington Wizards
Under 212

*nhlvipbetz.info*
USA: NHL
Winnipeg Jets – Toronto Maple Leafs
Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## crocox (Dec 6, 2021)

*6 december 2021

both-to-score.com*
INDIA: ISL
Jamshedpur – ATK Mohun Bagan
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

*under2goals.uk*
Greak Super League
Lamia – Giannina
Under 2 AH

*totalmatchvip.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Revelacao U23
Leixoes U23 – Vizela U23
Over 2.5

*nbaundertips.net*
Detroit Pistons – Oklahoma City Thunder
Under 206


----------



## crocox (Dec 7, 2021)

*7 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
Shakhtar – Tiraspol : Shakhtar Over 1.5 @ 1.65
Fleetwood – Bolton : Fleetwood to score @ 1.34
Total Odds : 2.21

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Champions League
FC Porto – Atl. Madrid
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
EUROPE: UEFA Youth League
Dortmund U19 – Besiktas U19
Over 3.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 8, 2021)

*8  december 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Atalanta v Villarreal : Villarreal score @ 1.38
Benfica v Dyn. Kyiv : Benfica -1.5 @ 1.85
Total Odds : 2.55

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Champions League
Zenit – Chelsea
First Half : X
Odds : 2.40

*totalmatchvip.com*
EUROPE: UEFA Youth League
Salzburg U19 – Sevilla FC U19
Over 3

*nbaundertips.net*
Detroit Pistons – Washington Wizards
Under 208

*nhlvipbetz.info*
Hockey Usa Nhl
New York Rangers – Colorado Avalanche
Colorado Avalanche


----------



## crocox (Dec 9, 2021)

*9 december 2021

daily-treble.uk*
Lazio – Galatasaray : Lazio Over 1,5 @ 1.55
Vitesse – Mura : Vitesse -1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.24

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: Europa Conference League
CFR Cluj – Jablonec
Under 2.5 @ 2.00

*nhlvipbetz.info*
Hockey Usa Nhl
Calgary Flames – Carolina Hurricanes
Calgary Flames

*nbaundertips.net*
San Antonio Spurs – Denver Nuggets
Under 214


----------



## crocox (Dec 10, 2021)

*10 december 2021

hightickets.net*
Ticket #1
Mallorca – Celta Vigo : Mallorca @ 2.60
Nantes – Lens : Nantes @ 2.70
Total Odds : 7.02

Ticket #2
Ferreira – Gil Vicente : X @ 3.05
Gijon – Huesca : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 4.72

*under2goals.uk*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Mallorca – Celta Vigo
Under 2 AH @ 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
INDIA: ISL
Odisha – North East Utd
Both to score : YES @ 1.60

*nhlvipbetz.info*
Colorado Avalanche – Detroit Red Wings
Detroit +1.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 11, 2021)

*11  december 2021

under2goals.uk*
SCOTLAND: Championship
Morton – Inverness
Under 2 AH @ 2.00

*lewaticket.eu*
Manchester City – Wolves : M.City -2 @ 1.90
Udinese – AC Milan : AC Milan @ 1.88
Total Odds : 3.57

*totalmatchvip.com*
ENGLAND: League Two
Bristol Rovers – Rochdale
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 12, 2021)

*12 december 2021

hightickets.net*
Ticket #1
Troyes – Bordeaux : Troyes @ 2.20
Parma – Perugia : Perugia +0 @ 2.40
Total Odds : 5.28

Ticket #2
Sepsi Sf. – Farul : X @ 2.95
Real Madrid – Atl. Madrid : X @ 3.50
Total Odds : 10.30

*firsthalftips.com*
Spanish La Liga
Villarreal – Rayo Vallecano
First Half : X
Odds : 2.25

*totalmatchvip.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Academica – Chaves
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 13, 2021)

*13 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
AS Roma – Spezia : AS Roma -1 @ 1.65
Sivasspor  – Galatasaray : X2 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.31

*totalmatchvip.com*
INDIA: ISL
Hyderabad – North East Utd
Over 2.5

*nbaundertips.net*
Atlanta Hawks – Houston Rockets
Under 227


----------



## BettingKing (Dec 14, 2021)

How are your results?


----------



## crocox (Dec 14, 2021)

*14 december 2021

firsthalftips.com*
GREECE: Super League
Asteras Tripolis – Panetolikos
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania – Liga 1
Academica – FC Voluntari
Under 2 @ 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
INDIA: ISL
Odisha – Jamshedpur
Over 2.5

*hightickets.net*
Ticket #1
Univ. Craiova – UTA Arad : Craiova -1 @ 2.60
FC Emmen – Excelsior : FC Emmen -2 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 4.68

Ticket #2
Manchester City – Leeds : Both to score @ 2.00
Udinese – Crotone : Udinese -1.5 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 4.00


----------



## crocox (Dec 15, 2021)

*15 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
Vitesse – Rotterdam : Vitesse @ 1.60
FCSB – Rapid : FCSB @ 1.70
Total Odds : 2.72

*under2goals.uk*
UK : Premier League
Burnley – Watford
Under 2.5

*firsthalftips.com*
Greak – Super League
Lamia – Volos
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*totalmatchvip.com*
INDIA: ISL
Mumbai City – Chennaiyin
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 16, 2021)

*16 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
Vitesse – Rotterdam : Vitesse @ 1.60
FCSB – Rapid : FCSB @ 1.70
Total Odds : 2.72

*under2goals.uk*
UK : Premier League
Burnley – Watford
Under 2.5

*firsthalftips.com*
Greak – Super League
Lamia – Volos
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*totalmatchvip.com*
INDIA: ISL
Mumbai City – Chennaiyin
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 17, 2021)

*17 december 2021

totalmatchvip.com*
INDIA: ISL
North East Utd – East Bengal
Over 3

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Rumania ~ Liga 1
FC Voluntari – UTA Arad
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
TURKEY: Super Lig
Giresunspor – Altay
Under 2.5

*nhlvipbetz.info*
Pittsburgh Penguins – Buffalo Sabres
Buffalo Sabres +1.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 18, 2021)

*
18 december 2021


pep-firsthalf.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Sevilla – Atl. Madrid
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

under2goals.uk
ITALY: Serie A
Cagliari – Udinese
Under 2.5

*nhlvipbetz.info*
Vancouver Canucks – Toronto Maple Leafs
Toronto Maple Leafs

*The Prez NHL*
Toronto Maple Leafs vs Vancouver Canucks
Total Over 6

Edmonton Oilers vs Seattle Kraken
Edmonton Oilers


----------



## crocox (Dec 19, 2021)

*19 december 2021


pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish – LaLiga
Ath Bilbao – Betis
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
GERMANY: Bundesliga
FC Koln – Stuttgart
Over 3

*nhlvipbetz.info*
New Jersey Devils – Pittsburgh Penguins
New Jersey Devils +0


----------



## crocox (Dec 20, 2021)

*20 december 2021


lewaticket.eu*
U Craiova – Mioveni : X2 @ 1.50
Benfica B – Vilafranquense : Vilafranquense +1.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.10

*nbaclub.info*
Los Angeles Clippers – San Antonio Spurs
Over 219

*nhlvipbetz.info*
USA: NHL
Dallas Stars – Minnesota Wild
Minnesota Wild +0


----------



## crocox (Dec 21, 2021)

*21 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
Juventus – Cagliari : Juventus -1.5 @ 1.60
Genoa – Atalanta : Atalanta @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.24

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish LaLiga
Sevilla – Barcelona
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*nbaclub.info*
Dallas Mavericks – Minnesota Timberwolves
Over 212

*goaaal.ru*
SPAIN: Primera
Sevilla – Barcelona
Bet: Sevilla (0)
Kf. 1.82


----------



## crocox (Dec 22, 2021)

*22 december 2021

pep-firsthalf.com*
ENGLAND: EFL Cup
Tottenham – West Ham
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*nbaclub.info*
Chicago Bulls – Toronto Raptors
Over 214

*nbaundertips.net*
Sacramento Kings – Los Angeles Clippers
Under 219


----------



## crocox (Dec 23, 2021)

*23 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
Besiktas v Goztepe : Besiktas @ 1.55
PSV v Eagles : PSV -1.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.17

*totalmatchvip.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
FC Porto B – Penafiel
Over 2.5

*nbaundertips.net*
Miami Heat – Detroit Pistons
Under 206

*nbaclub.info*
USA : NBA
Philadelphia 76ers – Atlanta Hawks
Over 216


----------



## crocox (Dec 24, 2021)

*24 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
H. Raanana – Hapoel Umm : X2 @ 1.40
Nes Tziona – MS Kafr Qasim : X2 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.03

*totalmatchvip.com*
TURKEY: 1. Lig
Adanaspor AS – Kocaelispor
Over 2.5

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Ceramica Cleopatra – Arab Contractors : Over 2 @ 1.70
Al Masry – Al Ittihad : Over 2 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.80


----------



## johnbig1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Be aware! Dont belive this scam! He send for every tipster only few tips and not all for all month! He put win when he dont send. Looks is owner of this scam sites. Be aware!


----------



## crocox (Dec 24, 2021)

*25 december 2021

bet-my-ticket.com*
Smouha – El Gaish : Over 2 @ 1.55
Henan Songshan Longmen – Dalian Pro : Over 2 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.32

*both-to-score.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
Enppi – Pyramids
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*nbaundertips.net*
Utah Jazz – Dallas Mavericks
Under 214


----------



## crocox (Dec 26, 2021)

*26 december 2021

both-to-score.com*
EGYPT: Premier League
Future FC – Al Ahly
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha’Al
Beitar Jerusalem – Hapoel Jerusalem
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*lewaticket.eu*
Norwich-Arsenal : Arsenal @ 1.40
Kortrijk-Antwerp : X2 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.10


----------



## crocox (Dec 27, 2021)

*27 december 2021

both-to-score.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Estrela – Chaves
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*lewaticket.eu*
Newcastle – Manchester Utd : Manchester @ 1.45
Maccabi Petah Tikva – Maccabi Tel Aviv : Tel Aviv @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.10

*nbaundertips.net*
Charlotte Hornets – Houston Rockets
Under 236


----------



## crocox (Dec 28, 2021)

*28 december 2021

lewaticket.eu*
Leicester – Liverpool : Liverpool -1 @ 1.50
Galatasaray – Denizlispor : Galatasaray -1.5 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 2.55

*both-to-score.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Feirense – Benfica B
Both to score : YES @ 1.70

*totalmatchvip.com*
UK : National League North
Darlington – Gateshead
Over 2.5

*nbaundertips.net*
Sacramento Kings – Oklahoma City Thunder
Under 218


----------



## crocox (Dec 29, 2021)

*29 december 2021


totalmatchvip.com*
UK : League One
Oxford Utd – AFC Wimbledon
Over 2.5

*both-to-score.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
Academico Viseu – Nacional
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Famalicao-Belenenses : Over 2 @ 1.56
Shrewsbury-Accrington : Over 2 @ 1.52
Total Odds : 2.37

*nbaundertips.net*
Detroit Pistons – New York Knicks
Under 206


----------



## johnbig1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Where is today this *lewaticket.eu *tip??? Need to be won today so will not be posted! Scam all!!!

*lewaticket.eu*


----------



## crocox (Dec 30, 2021)

*30 december 2021

totalmatchvip.com*
UK : League One
Sunderland – Sheffield Wed
Over 2.5

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Ferreira – Santa Clara : Over 2 @ 1.80
Nottingham-Huddersfield : Over 2 @ 1.62
Total Odds : 2.91

*nbaundertips.net*
Brooklyn Nets – Philadelphia 76ers
Under 217


----------



## crocox (Dec 31, 2021)

*31 december 2021

totalmatchvip.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Valencia – Espanyol
Over 2.5

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Eibar – R. Sociedad B : Over 2 @ 1.50
Burgos CF – Amorebieta : Over 2 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 2.70

*nbaundertips.net*
Oklahoma City Thunder – New York Knicks
Under 206


----------



## crocox (Jan 1, 2022)

*1 january 2022

both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: League Two
Forest Green – Stevenage
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Sheffield Utd – Middlesbrough : Over 2 @ 1.60
Blackpool – Hull : Over 2 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.48

*nbaundertips.net*
Brooklyn Nets – Los Angeles Clippers
Under 214

*nba-martingale.com*
Washington Wizards – Chicago Bulls
Chicago Bulls -5.5 @ 2.40 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 2, 2022)

*2 january 2022

23goals.com*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha’Al
H. Beer Sheva – Sakhnin
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Tenerife – Las Palmas : Over 2 @ 1.70
Mirandes – Zaragoza : Over 2 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.80

*totalmatchvip.com*
ENGLAND: National League North
Chester – AFC Telford
Over 3


----------



## crocox (Jan 3, 2022)

*3 january 2022

lewaticket.eu*
Manchester v Wolves : Wolves score @ 1.75
Reading v Derby : Over 1.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.45

*bettingmartingale.com*
Spanish LaLiga2
Alcorcon – Malaga
Malaga @ 3.00 / 2 units

*23goals.com*
ISRAEL Leumit League
Agudat Sport Ashdod vs Hapoel Petah Tikva
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
UK : National League
Grimsby – FC Halifax
FC Halifax Over 1.5 @ 2.40


----------



## crocox (Jan 4, 2022)

*4 january 2022

bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: EFL Trophy – Play Offs
Charlton – MK Dons
MK Dons @ 2.70 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
Coupe de France
Lens v Lille
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
QATAR: QSL
Al Rayyan – Umm-Salal
Over 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
UK : EFL Trophy – Play Offs
Sutton – Colchester
Sutton Over 1.5 @ 1.95


----------



## crocox (Jan 5, 2022)

*5 january 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
GREECE: Super League
Lamia – AEK Athens
AEK Athens -1
Odds : 1.95

*teamronaldinho.com*
Spain Copa del Rey
Cartagena vs Valencia
Valencia Over 1.5 @ 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
SPAIN: Copa del Rey
Linares – Barcelona
Barcelona -2 @ 3.00 / 2 units

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
TURKEY Super Cup
Besiktas vs Antalyaspor
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 6, 2022)

*6 january 2022

lewaticket.eu*
Majadahonda – Atl. Madrid : Madrid -1.5 @ 1.75
Mancha – Ath Bilbao : Bilbao @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.27

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
SPAIN : Copa del Rey
Fuenlabrada vs Cadiz CF
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
ITALY: Serie A
AC Milan – AS Roma
AC Milan Over 1.5 @ 1.95

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – Singles Melbourne
Begu vs Anisimova
Under 21.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
Copa del Rey
Mancha – Ath Bilbao
Ath Bilbao -1.5 @ 2.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 7, 2022)

*7 january 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
ENGLAND EFL Trophy
Exeter – Portsmouth
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
SCOTLAND : League Two
Edinburgh City v Elgin City
Elgin City @ 2.70 / 1 units

*corner-bet.info*
Spanish – LaLiga 2
Amorebieta vs Tenerife
Under 8.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
N.Ireland – Irish Cup
Glenavon – Crusaders
Crusaders Over 1.5 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Jan 8, 2022)

*8 january 2022

lewaticket.eu*
Newcastle – Cambridge : Newcastle -1.5 @ 1.60
Granada – Barcelona : Granada +1.5 @ 1.43
Total Odds : 2.28

*suarez1x2.eu*
SCOTLAND: League One
Airdrieonians – East Fife
Airdrieonians -1
Odds : 2.10

*totalmatchvip.com*
INDIA: ISL
Goa – Chennaiyin
Over 3

*bettingmartingale.com*
Spain : LaLiga
Granada – Barcelona
Granada +0.5 @ 2.15 / 2 units

*corner-bet.info*
Greak – Super League
OFI Crete – Giannina
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Jan 9, 2022)

*9 january 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
Italy : Serie A
Genoa – Spezia
Genoa
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
ITALY: Serie A
AS Roma – Juventus
Juventus Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*bettingmartingale.com*
SPAIN: LaLiga
Villarreal – Atl. Madrid
Atl. Madrid @ 2.70 / 1 units

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Nantes – Monaco
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 10, 2022)

*10 january 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open
Tsurenko – Raina
Under 19.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al
Sakhnin v Hapoel Jerusalem
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
NETHERLANDS: Eerste Divisie
Jong PSV – Almere City
Almere City @ 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 11, 2022)

*11 january 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open Qual.
Osuigwe – Voegele
Under 20.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ISRAEL State Cup
M. Nazareth v Maccabi Petah Tikva
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
UK : League One
MK Dons vs AFC Wimbledon
MK Dons Over 1.5 @ 1.80

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Cagliari – Bologna
Cagliari +0
Odds : 2.00 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 12, 2022)

*12 january 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open
Tsurenko – Muhammad
Under 20.5

*scoreticket.info*
Inter – Juventus : Juventus score @ 1.50
West Ham – Norwich : West Ham Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Ticket : 2.17

*suarez1x2.eu*
SPAIN : Super Cup
Barcelona vs Real Madrid
Real Madrid
Odds : 1.95

*corner-bet.info*
Africa Cup of Nations
Tunisia v Mali
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Jan 13, 2022)

*13 january 2022

scoreticket.info*
AC Milan – Genoa : Milan Over 1.5 @ 1.42
Liverpool – Arsenal : Liverpool Over 1.5 @ 1.72
Total : 2.44

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open
De Vroome – Voegele
Under 20.5

*underticket.eu*
Cameroon – Ethiopia : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Cape Verde – Burkina Faso : Under 2 @ 1.55
Total : 2.40

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Coppa Italia – 1/8-finals
AC Milan – Genoa
AC Milan -2 @ 2.35 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 14, 2022)

*14 january 2022

scoreticket.info*
Gent – Kortrijk : Kortrijk to score @ 2.00
Hansa Rostock – Hannover : Hansa to score @ 1.31
Total : 2.62

*underticket.eu*
Malawi – Zimbabwe : Under 2 @ 1.60
Gabon – Ghana : Under 2 @ 1.55
Total : 2.48

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
FRANCE Ligue 1
Nice vs Nantes
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
NETHERLANDS: Eredivisie
Zwolle – Willem II
Willem II @ 2.10 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 15, 2022)

*15 january 2022

scoreticket.info*
Wolfsburg – Hertha Berlin : Hertha score @ 1.50
Raith – Arbroath : Arbroath score @ 1.35
Total : 2.02

*both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: League Two
Northampton – Forest Green
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*23goals.com*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al
Hapoel Tel Aviv vs Nof Hagalil
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Juventus – Udinese
Juventus -1.5
Odds : 2.05 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 16, 2022)

*16 january 2022

both-to-score.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Marseille – Lille
Both to score : YES @ 1.75

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open (Australia)
Burel – Muguruza
Under 18.5

*23goals.com*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al
Hapoel Hadera vs Ashdod
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Atalanta – Inter
Inter @ 2.20 / 1 units

*nbaundertips.net*
Denver Nuggets – Utah Jazz
Under 223


----------



## crocox (Jan 17, 2022)

*17 january 2022

both-to-score.com*
Portugal – Liga Portugal 2
Farense – Leixoes
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open
Sanders – Sabalenka
Under 20.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al
Netanya – Sakhnin
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Cape Verde – Cameroon : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Genclerbirligi – Adanaspor AS : Under 2.5 @ 2.00
Total : 3.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Fiorentina – Genoa
Fiorentina -1.5 @ 2.10 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 18, 2022)

*18 january 2022

23goals.com*
ITALY: Coppa Italia
Juventus – Sampdoria
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
German DFB Pokal
Munich 1860 – Karlsruher SC
Karlsruher SC @ 2.70 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open (Australia),
Tan – Svitolina
Under 19.5

TennisWTA – SINGLES: Australian Open (Australia),
Kudermetova – Russe
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Jan 19, 2022)

*19 january 2022

bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: Ligue 1
Clermont – Strasbourg
Clermont @ 3.10 / 1 units

*underticket.eu*
Guinea Bissau – Nigeria : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Montpellier – Troyes : Under 2.5 @ 2.00
Total : 3.10

*23goals.com*
Greak : Super League
Volos v Smyrnis
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open (Australia)
Mertens – Begu
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Jan 20, 2022)

*20 january 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open
Krejcikova – Ostapenko
Under 20.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
Africa Cup of Nations
Mali – Mauritania
Mali -1.5 @ 2.10 / 2 units

*underticket.eu*
Gambia – Tunisia : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Ivory Coast – Algeria : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total : 2.17

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GREECE – Greek Cup
Aris vs Lamia
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 21, 2022)

*21 january 2022

bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Verona – Bologna
Bologna @ 3.80 / 1 units

*underticket.eu*
Dusseldorf – Nurnberg : Under 2.5 @ 1.90
FC Arges – Dynamo : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total : 2.94

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Belgium : Jupiler Pro League
Oostende – Antwerp
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: Australian Open
Cirstea – Pavlyuchenkova
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Jan 22, 2022)

*22 january 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
ISRAEL: Ligat ha’Al
Hapoel Hadera – Kiryat Shmona
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
Rumania – Liga 1
Univ. Craiova – FC Rapid
Univ. Craiova @ 2.40 / 2 units

*both-to-score.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal
Tondela – Vizela
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*pickstennis.net*
WTA Australian Open
Halep S. – Cornet A.
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Jan 23, 2022)

*23 january 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al Live
Sakhnin v Ashdod
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
PORTUGAL: Liga Portugal 2
FC Porto B – Casa Pia
Both to score : YES @ 1.80

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: Serie A
Spezia – Sampdoria
Sampdoria @ 2.70 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA Australian Open
Halep S. – Cornet A.
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Jan 24, 2022)

*24 january 2022

overpicks.eu*
GREECE: Super League
Asteras Tripolis – Smyrnis
Under 2

*bettingmartingale.com*
Rumania – Liga 1
Farul – U Craiova 1948
Farul -1 @ 2.30 / 2 units

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al
Beitar Jerusalem v Hapoel Tel Aviv
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
INDIA: ISL
East Bengal – Hyderabad
Both to score : YES @ 1.65

*underticket.eu*
Blackburn – Middlesbrough : Under 2.5 @ 1.62
Asteras – Smyrnis : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Total : 2.59


----------



## crocox (Jan 25, 2022)

*25 january 2022

bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: National League
Stockport – Maidenhead
Maidenhead +1.5 @ 2.10 / 2 units

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
UK : League One
AFC Wimbledon v Ipswich
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*overpicks.eu*
ENGLAND: Championship
QPR – Swansea
Under 2.5

*nbaundertips.net*
USA NBA
Golden State Warriors – Dallas Mavericks
Under 212


----------



## crocox (Jan 26, 2022)

*26 january 2022

overpicks.eu*
German : Liga 3
Zwickau – Braunschweig
Under 2.5

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: League Cup
Sporting – Santa Clara
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Africa Cup of Nations
Mali – Guinea
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: Championship
West Brom – Preston
West Brom -1 @ 2.10 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Jan 27, 2022)

*27 january 2022


overpicks.eu*
SOUTH AMERICA: World Cup
Paraguay – Uruguay
Under 2

*both-score.uk*
COLOMBIA: Primera A
U. Magdalena – Petrolera
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ASIA: World Cup – Qualification
Saudi Arabia – Oman
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 28, 2022)

*28 january 2022

both-score.uk*
Liga 2 Portugal
Trofense – Benfica B
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
BELGIUM : Jupiler Pro League
St. Truiden vs Charleroi
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Huddersfield – Stoke : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
Sepsi Sf. – Craiova : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.47


----------



## crocox (Jan 29, 2022)

*29 january 2022

underticket.eu*
Gambia – Cameroon : Under 2.5 @ 1.40
Hibernian – Livingston : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.17

*firsthalftips.com*
ROMANIA: Liga 1
FC Rapid – UTA Arad
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*nbaselection.com*
Philadelphia 76ers – Sacramento Kings
Philadelphia 76ers -11


----------



## crocox (Jan 30, 2022)

*30 january 2022

overpicks.eu*
GREECE: Super League
Panetolikos – Aris
Under 2

*firsthalftips.com*
Africa Cup of Nations
Egypt – Morocco
First Half : X
Odds : 1.80

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: Championship
Cardiff – Nottingham
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

*underticket.eu*
Ponferradina – Tenerife : Under 2 @ 1.80
Pyramids – Misr Lel Makkasa : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.97


----------



## crocox (Jan 31, 2022)

*31 january 2022

overpicks.eu*
GERMANY: 3. Liga
Braunschweig – Verl
Under 2.5

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: League One
Portsmouth – Charlton
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*suarez1x2.eu*
Rumania Liga 1  
CFR Cluj – FC Botosani 
CFR Cluj -1 
Odds : 2.00

*nbaselection.com*
Houston Rockets – Golden State Warriors
Golden State Warriors -10.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 1, 2022)

*1 february 2022

overpicks.eu*
Asia : World Cup – Qualify.
Iran – United Arab Emirates
Under 2

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ASIA: World Cup – Qual.
Oman – Australia
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: League Two
Port Vale – Forest Green
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

*suarez1x2.eu*
ENGLAND: League One
Bolton – Cambridge
Cambridge +0.5
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Feb 2, 2022)

*2 february 2022

overpicks.eu*
GREECE: Super League
Asteras Tripolis – Giannina
Under 2

*james-martingale.uk*
Liga Portugal 2
Chaves – Varzim
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: Championship
Huddersfield – Derby
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
SPAIN – Copa del Rey
Rayo Vallecano vs Mallorca
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Feb 3, 2022)

*3 february 2022

overpicks.eu*
BELGIUM: BELGIAN CUP
Eupen – Anderlecht
Under 2.5

*firsthalftips.com*
Colombia Apertura
La Equidad – Aguilas
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*scoreticket.info*
Trofense vs FC Porto B : FC Porto B score @ 1.38
Real Sociedad vs Betis : Betis score @ 1.40
Total Odds : 1.93

*james-martingale.uk*
Liga Portugal 2
Trofense – FC Porto B
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 4, 2022)

*4 february 2022

pickstennis.net*
ATP – SINGLES: CORDOBA (ARGENTINA)
Schwartzman – Galan Riveros
Under 20.5

*scoreticket.info*
Hertha Berlin v Bochum : Bochum score @ 1.39
Charleroi v Seraing : Seraing score @ 1.47
Total Odds : 2.04

*firsthalftips.com*
Colombia Apertura
Cortulua – America De Cali
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*james-martingale.uk*
German Bundesliga 2
Nurnberg – Ingolstadt
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 5, 2022)

*5 february 2022

firsthalftips.com*
Colombia Apertura
Envigado – Dep. Cali
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*suarez1x2.eu*
ITALY: SERIE A
Inter – AC Milan
Inter -0.75
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Envigado – Dep. Cali : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Niort – Le Havre : Under 2.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.24

*james-martingale.uk*
Italy Serie A
Fiorentina – Lazio
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Monaco – Lyonnais both to score

uivatips.wordpress.com
Germany – mainz – Hoffeinheim both to score


----------



## crocox (Feb 6, 2022)

*6 february 2022

underticket.eu*
Genclerbirligi – Ankaragucu : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Cartagena – Las Palmas : Under 3.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 2.12

*james-martingale.uk*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Reims – Bordeaux
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*firsthalftips.com*
Spanish LA LIGA
Barcelona – Atl. Madrid
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Feb 7, 2022)

*7 february 2022

james-martingale.uk*
LIGA PORTUGAL
Moreirense – Belenenses
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.40 / 1 units

*firsthalftips.com*
FRANCE : Ligue 2
Paris FC vs AC Ajaccio
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*scoreticket.info*
FC Botosani – Dinamo : Botosani Over 1.5 @ 1.70
FC Porto B – Covilha : Covilha score @ 1.42
Total Odds : 2.41

*underticket.eu*
Concarneau – Villefranche : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Paris FC – AC Ajaccio : Under 2.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.03


----------



## crocox (Feb 8, 2022)

*8 february 2022

scoreticket.info*
Newcastle – Everton : Everton score @ 1.33
Monaco – Amiens : Monaco Over 1.5 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.19

*suarez1x2.eu*
Rumania L1
CFR Cluj – UTA Arad
CFR Cluj -1
Odds : 2.10

*james-martingale.uk*
LIGA PORTUGAL 2
Estrela – Academica
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Hartlepool – Barrow
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Feb 9, 2022)

*9 february 2022

firsthalftips.com*
GREECE: GREEK CUP
AEK Athens – PAOK
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
AEK Athens FC – PAOK : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Dundee Utd – Motherwell : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.40

*both-score.uk*
COUPE DE FRANCE
Nice – Marseille
Both to score : YES

*james-martingale.uk*
UK : Premier League
Norwich – Crystal Palace
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## JacksonMichael1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this information with us.


----------



## crocox (Feb 10, 2022)

*10 february 2022

scoreticket.info*
Ath Bilbao – Valencia : Bilbao score @ 1.26
Dinamo – Univ. Craiova : Craiova Over 1.5 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.07

*totalmatchvip.com*
COPPA ITALIA – QUARTER-FINALS
Atalanta – Fiorentina
Over 3

*firsthalftips.com*
GREECE: SUPER LEAGUE
Atromitos – Lamia
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Turkish Cup
Besiktas – Goztepe
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Feb 11, 2022)

*11 february 2022


scoreticket.info*
FC Volendam – Jong AZ : Volendam Over 1.5 @ 1.48
Heracles – Utrecht : Heracles score @ 1.36
Total Odds : 2.01

*totalmatchvip.com*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA
Rapid Vienna – Salzburg
Over 3

*firsthalftips.com*
TURKEY: SUPER LIG
Altay – Rizespor
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*underticket.eu*
H. Raanana – Maccabi Raina : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Agudat Ashdod – Hapoel Kfar : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.32


----------



## crocox (Feb 12, 2022)

*12 february 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
LIGA PORTUGAL
Portimonense – Boavista
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
UK : LEAGUE TWO
Sutton – Forest Green
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units

*underticket.eu*
Giresunspor – Fenerbahce : Under 2.5 @ 1.68
Smyrnis – Panetolikos : Under 2.5 @ 1.44
Total Odds : 2.41

*totalmatchvip.com*
NETHERLANDS: EREDIVISIE
Groningen – Sittard
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 13, 2022)

*13 february 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
LIGA PORTUGAL
Belenenses – Guimaraes
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
La Serena – Colo Colo
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 2 units

*underticket.eu*
Olympiacos – AEK Athens : Under 2.5 @ 1.85
Osijek – Rijeka : Under 3.5 @ 1.28
Total Odds : 2.36

*totalmatchvip.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Lens – Bordeaux
Over 3


----------



## crocox (Feb 14, 2022)

*14 february 2022

both-score.uk*
INDIA: ISL
Kerala Blasters – East Bengal
Both to score : YES

*underticket.eu*
Giannina – Aris : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Demirspor – Besiktas : Under 3.5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.02

*totalmatchvip.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Botosani – Academica
Over 3

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
LIGA 2 PORTUGAL
Rio Ave – Estrela
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Feb 15, 2022)

*15 february 2022

underticket.eu*
Cosenza – Perugia : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Hapoel Petah Tikva – H. Akko : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.32

*both-score.uk*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – PLAY OFFS
Sporting – Manchester City
Both to score : YES

*james-martingale.uk*
Italy – SERIE B
Pordenone – Cittadella
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 16, 2022)

*16 february 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
Champions League
Salzburg – Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -1.5
Odds : 1.90

*underticket.eu*
Panetolikos – Lamia : Under 2.5 @ 1.47
Atromitos – OFI Crete : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.35

*firsthalftips.com*
COLOMBIA: PRIMERA A
Ind. Medellin – Junior
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
BELGIUM: JUPILER PRO LEAGUE
Genk – KV Mechelen
Over 3

*james-martingale.uk*
CZECH : MOL CUP
Jablonec – Mlada Boleslav
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 17, 2022)

*17 february 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: DUBAI
Vondrousova – Yastremska
Under 21.5

*firsthalftips.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Midtjylland – PAOK
FirstHalf : X
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
Europe Conference League
Rapid Vienna – Vitesse
Over 2.5

*james-martingale.uk*
COLOMBIA: PRIMERA A – APERTURA
Petrolera – Cortulua
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 18, 2022)

*18 february 2022

pickstennis.net*
ATP – SINGLES: MARSEILLE
Tsitsipas – Safiullin
Under 21.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
NORTHERN IRELAND: NIFL PREMIERSHIP
Larne – Glentoran
Over 2.5

*firsthalftips.com*
Colombia – Primera B
Tigres – Bogota
FirstHalf : X
Odds : 1.90

*james-martingale.uk*
ITALY: SERIE A
Juventus – Torino
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 19, 2022)

*19 february 2022

pep-firsthalf.com*
GREECE: SUPER LEAGUE
Panetolikos – Panathinaikos
FirstHalf : X
Odds : 1.90

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: DOHA (QATAR)
Sasnovich – Flipkens
Under 20

*totalmatchvip.com*
IRELAND : NIFL PREMIERSHIP
Warrenpoint – Coleraine
Over 2.5

*both-score.uk*
UK : PREMIER LEAGUE
Aston Villa – Watford
Both to Score : YES @ 1.90

*james-martingale.uk*
POLAND : Ekstraklasa
Termalica B-B. – Legia
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 20, 2022)

*20 february 2022

totalmatchvip.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Bordeaux – Monaco
Over 3

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES Doha
Cirstea S. v Sherif M.
Under 19.5

WTA – SINGLES: Doha
Brengle v Oz
Under 17.5

*pep-firsthalf.com*
GREECE: SUPER LEAGUE
Lamia – Smyrnis
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
German Bundesliga
Hertha Berlin v RB Leipzig
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Feb 21, 2022)

*21 february 2022

under2goals.uk*
COLOMBIA: PRIMERA A
Bucaramanga – Envigado
Under 2 @ 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: DOHA (QATAR)
Kvitova – Begu
Under 21.5

*scoreticket.info*
Liga II Portugal
Benfica B vs Farense
Farense Over 1.5 @ 2.80

*totalmatchvip.com*
SAUDI ARABIA: KING CUP
Al-Shabab – Al Ahli
Over 2.5

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Farul – FC Arges
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Feb 22, 2022)

*22 february 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA : DOHA
Golubic – Swiatek
Under 19.5

*pep-firsthalf.com*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – PLAY OFFS
Villarreal – Juventus
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
SAUDI ARABIA: SAUDI PROFESSIONAL
Al-Fateh – Al-Faisaly
Over 2.5

*james-martingale.uk*
Chile Liga B
S. Morning – Santa Cruz
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 23, 2022)

*23 february 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: DOHA (QATAR)
Muguruza – Brengle
Under 19.5

ATP – SINGLES: DUBAI (UNITED ARAB EMIRATES)
Djokovic – Khachanov
Under 20.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
SAUDI ARABIA: DIVISION 1
Al Wehda – Ohod
Over 2.5

*james-martingale.uk*
UK : Premier League
Watford – Crystal Palace
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.30 / 2 units

*pep-firsthalf.com*
GREECE: SUPER LEAGUE
Lamia – Asteras Tripolis
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Feb 24, 2022)

*24 february 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
Europa League
Braga – Sheriff Tiraspol
2 or 3 goals in match
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
ATP – SINGLES: DUBAI (UNITED ARAB EMIRATES)
Djokovic – Vesely
Under 19.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
QATAR: QSL
Al-Gharafa – Al Rayyan
Over 3

*james-martingale.uk*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Qarabag – Marseille
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 25, 2022)

*25 february 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA : GUADALAJARA
Bouzkova – Sorribes Tormo
Under 20.5

*totalmatchvip.com*
QATAR: QSL
Al Sailiya – Qatar SC
Over 2.5

*scoreticket.info*
AC Milan v Udinese : AC Milan Over 1.5 @ 1.60
Genoa v Inter : Inter Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.32

*james-martingale.uk*
Purtugal Liga 2
Chaves – Benfica B
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.00 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 26, 2022)

*26 february 2022

both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Everton – Manchester City
Both to Score @ 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania Ligue 1
Sepsi Sf. – CFR Cluj
Under 2

*totalmatchvip.com*
UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
Al Sharjah – Al-Ahli Dubai
Over 2.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Hansa Rostock – Nurnberg
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*james-martingale.uk*
France Ligue 1
Strasbourg – Nice
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: LYON (FRANCE)
Boulter – Cascino
Under 18.5


----------



## crocox (Feb 27, 2022)

*27 february 2022

both-score.uk*
Spanish La Liga
Barcelona – Ath Bilbao
Both to Score @ 1.90

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Regensburg – Dusseldorf
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
ARGENTINA COPA DE LA LIGA
Sarmiento Junin – Union de Santa Fe
Under 2

*james-martingale.uk*
France Ligue 1
Metz-Nantes
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.50 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Feb 28, 2022)

*28 february 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
Ireland Premier Div.
UC Dublin – Shelbourne
Shelbourne Over 1.5 @ 2.10

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: LYON (FRANCE)
Bucsa – Cornet
Under 20

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Malaga – Cartagena
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Dep. Riestra – Atletico Atlanta : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Alvarado – Agropecuario : Under 2.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.03


----------



## crocox (Mar 1, 2022)

*1 march 2022

underticket.eu*
Atl. Tucuman – Patronato : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Azuriz – Coritiba : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.32

*teamronaldinho.com*
Rumania Liga 1
Dynamo – Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe
Sepsi Over 1.5 @ 2.15

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Coppa Italia
AC Milan v Inter
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 2, 2022)

*2 march 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Southampton – West Ham
West Ham Over 1.5 @ 2.50

*underticket.eu*
Fiorentina – Juventus : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
AEK Athens – PAOK : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.72

*under2goals.uk*
Scotish : Premiership
Livingston – Dundee Utd
Under 2

*james-martingale.uk*
COPA DEL REY – SEMI-FINALS
Valencia – Ath Bilbao
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 3, 2022)

*3 march 2022


totalgoalsvip.eu*
SPAIN : Copa del Rey
Betis vs Rayo Vallecano
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Barnechea – San Luis : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
FC Arges – FCSB : Under 2.5 @ 1.57
Total Odds : 2.51

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: LYON (FRANCE) HARD
Golubic – Diatchenko
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 4, 2022)

*4 march 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
France Ligue 1
Lorient v Lyon
Lyon Over 1.5 @ 1.80

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Darmstadt v Heidenheim
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe – U Craiova 1948 : Under 2.5 @ 1.53
Alaves – Sevilla : Under 2.5 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.29

*james-martingale.uk*
Liga Purtugal
Gil Vicente – Estoril
Second Half : Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 5, 2022)

*5 march 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Crawley – Scunthorpe
Crawley -1
Odds : 2.30

*overpicks.eu*
ARGENTINA: PRIMERA NACIONAL 
 Atletico Atlanta – Belgrano  
Under 2 

*teamronaldinho.com*
Italy ~ Serie A
AS Roma – Atalanta
Atalanta Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Sandhausen v Hannover
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
UK : LEAGUE TWO
Newport – Bristol Rovers
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 6, 2022)

*6 march 2022


overpicks.eu*
NETHERLANDS: EREDIVISIE
Sittard – Zwolle
Under 2.5 @ 1.90

*suarez1x2.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
CFR Cluj – Dynamo
CFR Cluj -1.5
Odds : 1.90

*teamronaldinho.com*
Spanish LaLiga
Celta Vigo – Mallorca
Celta Vigo Over 1.5 @ 2.00

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Aue vs Regensburg
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 7, 2022)

*7 march 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
R. Sociedad B vs Gijon
Gijon +0
Odds : 1.90

*overpicks.eu*
Turkey Super Lig.
Besiktas – Basaksehir
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Jong AZ – Telstar
Jong AZ Over 1.5 @ 2.20

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Bilbao atl -0,75

uivatips.wordpress.com
Tottenham -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Toulouse -1


----------



## crocox (Mar 8, 2022)

*8 march 2022


overpicks.eu*
CHILE: PRIMERA B
S. Morning – San Felipe
Under 2.5

*suarez1x2.eu*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Bayern Munich – Salzburg
Bayern Munich -2
Odds : 1.90

*teamronaldinho.com*
UK : League One
Plymouth – AFC Wimbledon
Plymouth Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
Al Ahly – Pyramids
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

ENGLAND EFL Trophy
Wigan – Sutton
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 9, 2022)

*9 march 2022

lewaticket.eu*
FC Porto v Lyon : FC Porto @ 2.10
Betis v Eintracht Frankfurt : Betis @ 1.90
Total Odds : 3.99

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
EFL Trophy – Play Offs
Hartlepool – Rotherham
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

Egypt – Premier League
El Gaish – Al Masry
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
POLAND: DIVISION 1
LKS Lodz – Puszcza
LKS Lodz Over 1.5 @ 1.85


----------



## crocox (Mar 10, 2022)

*10 march 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
Europa Conference League
PSV – Copenhagen
PSV -1.5
Odds : 2.30

*lewaticket.eu*
Barcelona – Galatasaray : Barcelona -2 @ 1.65
PSV – Copenhagen : PSV @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.39

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
UK : Premier League
Southampton vs Newcastle
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

UK : Premier League
Wolves vs Watford
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 11, 2022)

*11 march 2022

daily-treble.uk*
Univ. Craiova – FC Arges : Univ. Craiova @ 1.68
Liefering – A. Vienna II : Liefering @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.52

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Dordrecht – Jong Ajax
Dordrecht Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY: Bundesliga II
Hansa Rostock – Holstein Kiel
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

SCOTLAND : Championship
Ayr – Kilmarnock
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Argentine Primera Nacional
Almagro – Tristan Suarez
Under 2


----------



## crocox (Mar 12, 2022)

*12 march 2022

hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Hoffenheim – Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -1
Kota : 1.90

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania Liga 1
CFR Cluj – FC Voluntari
Under 2

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
German – Bundesliga II
SG Dynamo Dresden – St. Pauli
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Forest Green – Bradford City
Forest Green -0.75
Odds : 1.95


----------



## crocox (Mar 13, 2022)

*13 march 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
BELGIUM: JUPILER PRO LEAGUE
St. Liege – Seraing
St. Liege Over 1.5
Odds : 1.88

*hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Greuther Furth – RB Leipzig
RB Leipzig -1.5
Kota : 1.99

*scoreticket.info*
Leeds v Norwich : Leeds over 1.5 @ 1.60
Brest v Marseille : Marseille over 1.5 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.20

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
German – Bundesliga II
Hannover – Nurnberg
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Mar 14, 2022)

*14 march 2022

hitlerbet.de*
FRANCE: NATIONAL
Chateauroux – Laval
Laval +0
Kota : 2.20

*daily-treble.uk*
Crystal Palace – Man.City : Man.City -1.5 @ 1.90
Lazio – Venezia : Lazio -1 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.75

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
German – Bundesliga III
Meppen – Duisburg
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*scoreticket.info*
Crystal Palace v Manchester City : M.City over 1.5 @ 1.44
Telstar v Breda : Breda over 1.5 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 2.88


----------



## crocox (Mar 15, 2022)

*15 march 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
France Ligue II
Toulouse – Amiens
Toulouse -1
Odds : 1.90

*hitlerbet.de*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE Play Offs
Manchester Utd – Atl. Madrid
Atl. Madrid +0
Kota : 2.50

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: SERIE B
L.R. Vicenza – Parma
L.R. Vicenza @ 2.70 / 1 units

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Italy : Serie B
Brescia v Benevento
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Barnsley – Bristol City
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 16, 2022)

*16 march 2022

scoreticket.info*
Juventus – Villarreal : Juventus score @ 1.26
Mainz – Dortmund : Dortmund Over 1.5 @ 1.75
Total Odds : 2.20

*hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Mainz – Dortmund
Dortmund to win
Kota : 1.95

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Italy : Serie B
Ascoli v Pisa
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Lille – Chelsea
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Brighton – Tottenham
Tottenham @ 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 17, 2022)

*17 march 2022

hitlerbet.de*
Europa Conference League
Gent – PAOK
Gent -1
Kota : 2.20

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ENGLAND Premier League
Everton v Newcastle
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Argentine ~ Primera
Atletico Atlanta – Almirante Brown
Under 2

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
LASK – Slavia Prague
LASK @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 18, 2022)

*18 february 2022


suarez1x2.eu*
Saudi Arabia Professional League
Al-Ittihad vs Al-Hazem
Al-Ittihad -2
Odds: 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Jong Utrecht – Jong AZ
Jong AZ Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Aue v Karlsruher
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
Holland Eerste Division
Jong Ajax – Eindhoven FC
Eindhoven FC @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 19, 2022)

*19 february 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
NORTHERN IRELAND: NIFL PREMIERSHIP
Crusaders – Warrenpoint
Crusaders -2 @ 2.00

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Sandhausen – Hansa Rostock
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
ARGENTINA: PRIMERA NACIONAL
Chacarita Juniors – Deportivo Madryn
Under 2

*bettingmartingale.com*
Italy : Serie A
Cagliari – AC Milan
AC Milan -1 @ 2.10 / 2 units


----------



## nevergiveup (Mar 19, 2022)

crocox said:


> *19 february 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you recommend a guy who says : " *double the bet after every loss, so that the first win would recover all previous losses plus win a profit equal to the original stake."





*


----------



## crocox (Mar 20, 2022)

*20 february 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Nurnberg vs Dynamo Dresden
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
Rumania Liga 1 – Championship
FC Arges – FCSB
FCSB -1 @ 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
COLOMBIA: PRIMERA A – APERTURA
Envigado – La Equidad
Under 2

*bettingmartingale.com*
Spanish – LALIGA
Real Madrid – Barcelona
Real Madrid @ 2.30 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 21, 2022)

*21 february 2022

daily-treble.uk*
Den Haag – Telstar : Den Haag @ 1.70
Mioveni – Chindia : Chindia +0 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.80

*teamronaldinho.com*
BAHRAIN CUP
East Riffa – Al-Hala
East Riffa Over 1,5 @ 1.85

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY 3. Liga
Dortmund II vs Braunschweig
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
SAUDI ARABIA: DIVISION 1
Al Qadisiya – Al Wehda
Over 2 @ 1.85


----------



## crocox (Mar 22, 2022)

*22 march 2022

marcotips.net*
ENGLAND : League One
Plymouth v Cheltenham
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
ENGLAND: NATIONAL LEAGUE NORTH
Kettering – Hereford
Over 2.5 @ 1.90

*daily-treble.uk*
King’s Lynn – Stockport : King’s Lynn + 1.5 @ 1.95
Rochdale – Mansfield : X2 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.73

*under2goals.uk*
Chile Primera B
Arturo Fernandez Vial – S. Wanderers
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 23, 2022)

*23 march 2022

marcotips.net*
COLOMBIA: PRIMERA A – APERTURA
La Equidad – Petrolera
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE WOMENS
Arsenal W – Wolfsburg W
Wolfsburg W +0
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Colombia : Primera B
Aguilas – Pereira
Under 2 @ 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
GERMAN : REGIONALLIGA NORDOST
Berliner AK 07 – Lokomotive Leipzig
Leipzig @ 2.60 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 24, 2022)

*24  march 2022

marcotips.net*
SOUTH AMERICA: WORLD CUP
Uruguay – Peru
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
EUROPE: WORLD CUP
Italy – North Macedonia
Italy -2 @ 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
ASIA: WORLD CUP – QUALIFICATION
Iraq – United Arab Emirates
Under 2 @ 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Moldova – Kazakhstan
Kazakhstan @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 25, 2022)

*25 march 2022

daily-treble.uk*
Montenegro U21 – Italy U21 : Italy U21 -1 @ 1.70
England U21 – Andorra U21 : England U21 -4 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 3.06

*marcotips.net*
EURO U21 qual.
Scotland U21 – Turkey U21
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Rumania – Greece
Under 2 @ 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: NATIONAL
Le Mans – Red Star
Le Mans @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 26, 2022)

*26 march 2022

marcotips.net*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Leyton Orient – Barrow
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Exeter – Stevenage
Exeter Over 1,5 @ 1.90

*under2goals.uk*
Scotish : Championship
Morton – Ayr
Under 2 @ 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Bradford City – Newport
Newport @ 2.50 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 27, 2022)

*27 march 2022

under2goals.uk*
ARGENTINA: PRIMERA NACIONAL
All Boys – Dep. Riestra
Under 2

*teamronaldinho.com*
Chile : Chilean Cup
Iberia – Deportes Temuco
Deportes Temuco Over 1,5 @ 1.85

*bettingmartingale.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
Burgos CF – Tenerife
Tenerife @ 2.50 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Mar 28, 2022)

*28 march 2022

under2goals.uk*
Friendly Match
Montenegro – Greece
Under 2

*teamtotalvip.com*
CHILE: CHILEAN CUP
Rodelindo – Melipilla
Melipilla Over 1,5 @ 1.80

*totalmatchvip.com*
FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Norway U20 – Italy U20
Over 2.5


----------



## crocox (Mar 29, 2022)

*29 march 2022

marcotips.net*
EUROPE: WORLD CUP – QUALIFICATION
Portugal – North Macedonia
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: EURO U21
Wales U21 – Bulgaria U21
Wales U21 Over 1,5 @ 2.10

*totalmatchvip.com*
EUROPE: EURO U21 – QUALIFICATION
Austria U21 – Norway U21
Over 3

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: WORLD CUP
Poland – Sweden
Under 2

*suarez1x2.eu*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE C
Kazakhstan – Moldova
Kazakhstan @ 2.20


----------



## crocox (Mar 30, 2022)

*30 march 2022

marcotips.net*
NORTH & CENTRAL AMERICA
Mexico – El Salvador
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
AUSTRALIA: A-LEAGUE
Perth Glory – Newcastle Jets
Over 2.5

*under2goals.uk*
NORTH & CENTRAL AMERICA
Panama – Canada
Under 2


----------



## crocox (Mar 31, 2022)

*31 march 2022


under2goals.uk*
ARGENTINA: COPA DE LA LIGA
Colon Santa FE – Aldosivi
Under 2.5

*teamtotalvip.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE WOMEN
Wolfsburg W – Arsenal W
Wolfsburg W Over 1.5 @ 1.80

*CleInsiderSports*
MLB – Spring Training – Phillies ML
NHL – Blackhawks/Panthers U7


----------



## crocox (Apr 1, 2022)

*1 april 2022

teamtotalvip.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Telstar – Den Bosch
Den Bosch Over 1.5 @ 2.50

*under2goals.uk*
ARGENTINA: PRIMERA B
Fenix – Dep. Merlo
Under 2

*suarez1x2.eu*
Rumania L1
Chindia – Dynamo
Chindia @ 1.95


----------



## crocox (Apr 2, 2022)

*2 april 2022

teamtotalvip.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Celta Vigo – Real Madrid
Real Madrid Over 1.5 @ 1.95

*both-to-score.com*
UK : PREMIER LEAGUE
Wolves – Aston Villa
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1 – CHAMPIONSHIP
FC Voluntari – Farul
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Apr 3, 2022)

*3 april 2022

teamtotalvip.com*
Rumania Liga 1 – Championship
FCSB v Univ. Craiova
FCSB Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*pep-firsthalf.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Troyes – Reims
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*both-to-score.com*
ITALY: SERIE A
Udinese – Cagliari
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*marcotips.net*
Italy ~ Serie A
Juventus – Inter
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Apr 4, 2022)

*4 april 2022

teamtotalvip.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Jong Utrecht – Breda
Breda Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Crystal Palace – Arsenal
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*pep-firsthalf.com*
IRELAND: PREMIER DIVISION
Finn Harps – Drogheda
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Apr 5, 2022)

*5 april 2022

both-to-score.com*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Salford – Port Vale
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*teamtotalvip.com*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Peterborough – Luton
Luton Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*teamronaldinho.com*
UK – NATIONAL LEAGUE NORTH
Curzon Ashton – Brackley Town
Brackley Town over 1.5 @ 1.95

*pep-firsthalf.com*
COSTA RICA: PRIMERA DIVISION
Grecia – Zeledon
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Apr 6, 2022)

*6 april 2022

under2goals.uk*
ITALY: SERIE B
Parma – Como
Under 2.5 @ 1.90

*totalmatchvip.com*
INDIA: I-LEAGUE
Real Kashmir – Churchill Brothers
Over 2.5

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Chelsea – Real Madrid
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
West Brom – Bournemouth
Bournemouth @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 7, 2022)

*7 april 2022

suarez1x2.eu*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Leicester – PSV
Leicester to win
Odds : 2.10

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Marseille – PAOK
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPA LEAGUE – PLAY OFFS
Eintracht Frankfurt – Barcelona
Barcelona -1 @ 2.10 / 2 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: CHARLESTON (USA)
Liu – Badosa
Under 19


----------



## crocox (Apr 8, 2022)

*8 april 2022

greenpunter.us*
MLB USA – BASEBALL
Los Angeles Angels – Houston Astros
Houston Astros

*suarez1x2.eu*
RUMANIA : LIGA 1
Academica Clinceni – Chindia
Chindia -1.5 @ 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: NATIONAL
Sete – Chambly
Sete @ 2.20 / 4 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: CHARLESTON (USA)
Anisimova – Vandeweghe
Under 19


----------



## crocox (Apr 9, 2022)

*9 april 2022

hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Greuther Furth – B. Monchengladbach
B. Monchengladbach -1
Kota : 2.20

*suarez1x2.eu*
RUMANIA : LIGA 1
UTA Arad – FC Rapid
UTA Arad @ 2.20

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: BOGOTA (COLOMBIA) 
 Osorio Serrano   – Pigossi 
Under 19.5

*greenpunter.us*
MLB USA – BASEBALL
New York Yankees – Boston Red Sox
Boston Red Sox +1

*mlbtotal.us*
Philadelphia Phillies – Oakland Athletics
Over 9.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 10, 2022)

*10 april 2022

23goals.com*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
Palestino – Nublense
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*hitlerbet.de*
Italy : Serie A
AS Roma – Salernitana
AS Roma -1.5 @ 1.95

*mlbtotal.us*
St.Louis Cardinals – Pittsburgh Pirates
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 11, 2022)

*11 april 2022

23goals.com*
CHILE: PRIMERA B
San Felipe – San Luis
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
Spanish LaLiga
Rayo Vallecano – Valencia
Valencia +0 @ 2.40

*mlbtotal.us*
Texas Rangers – Colorado Rockies
Over 9.5

*edwardmlb.net*
MLB USA – BASEBALL
San Francisco Giants – San Diego Padres
San Francisco Giants -1


----------



## crocox (Apr 12, 2022)

*12 april 2022

hitlerbet.de*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – PLAY OFFS
Bayern Munich – Villarreal
Bayern Munich -2
Kota : 2.20

*23goals.com*
COLOMBIA Primera A
Bucaramanga vs Cortulua
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*totalmatchvip.com*
SAUDI ARABIA: DIVISION 1
Al Ain – Al-Nahda
Over 2 @ 1.80

*mlbtotal.us*
Chicago White Sox – Seattle Mariners
Over 9.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 13, 2022)

*13 april 2022


23goals.com*
COSTA RICA : Primera Division
Zeledon vs San Carlos
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
BULGARIA: BULGARIAN CUP
Ludogorets – Levski Sofia
Ludogorets -1 @ 2.10

*mlbtotal.us*
Detroit Tigers – Boston Red Sox
Over 8.5

*CleInsiderSports*
Soccer – Japan – Gamba Osaka ML
Soccer – UEFA – Liverpool ML
Baseball – Japan – Yakult ML
Basketball – EuroLeague – Moccabi Tel Aviv ML


----------



## crocox (Apr 14, 2022)

*14 april 2022


suarez1x2.eu*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE – PLAY OFFS
Barcelona – Eintracht Frankfurt
Barcelona -1.5 @ 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPA LEAGUE – PLAY OFFS
Lyon – West Ham
West Ham @ 3.20 / 2 units

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Kansas City Royals – Detroit Tigers
Under 9

*mlbtotal.us*
Tampa Bay Rays – Oakland Athletics
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 15, 2022)

*15 april 2022


bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE Ligue 1
Rennes vs Monaco
Monaco @ 3.30 / 1 units

*23goals.com*
Italy : Serie A
Spezia – Inter
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
USA: MLB
New York Mets – Arizona Diamondbacks
New York Mets -1.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Boston Red Sox – Minnesota Twins
Under 9.5

*CleInsiderSports*
Soccer – Ireland – Derry City ML
Soccer – Croatia – Hajduk Split ML
Soccer – Netherlands – Graafschap ML (1st Half)


----------



## crocox (Apr 16, 2022)

*16 april 2022

mlbtotal.us*
Chicago White Sox – Tampa Bay Rays
Over 8.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
St Etienne – Brest
Brest @ 3.50 / 1 units

*hitlerbet.de*
BUNDESLIGA 1 GERMAN LIGA
B. Monchengladbach – FC Koln
B. Monchengladbach @ 2.00

*23goals.com*
SPANISH : LALIGA
Getafe – Villarreal
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*CleInsiderSports*
Soccer – EPL – Tottenham ML
Soccer – Germany – Dortmund ML
Soccer – Italy – Florentina ML
Soccer – Italy – Juventus ML (1st Half)
Rugby – Super Rugby – Waratahs ML


----------



## crocox (Apr 17, 2022)

*17 april 2022

mlb-undertips.info*
Miami Marlins – Philadelphia Phillies
Under 8

*greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Cleveland Guardians – San Francisco Giants
San Francisco Giants -1

*hitlerbet.de*
BUNDESLIGA 1 GERMAN LIGA
Union Berlin – Eintracht Frankfurt
Eintracht Frankfurt +0
Koga : 2.50

*23goals.com*
SPANISH : LALIGA
Ath Bilbao – Celta Vigo
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ARGENTINA: PRIMERA NACIONAL
Gimnasia Jujuy – Gimnasia Mendoza
Gimnasia Mendoza @ 2.70 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 18, 2022)

*18 april 2022

greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Cleveland Guardians – Chicago White Sox
Chicago White Sox

*23goals.com*
ARGENTINA: PRIMERA NACIONAL
Quilmes – Brown Adrogue
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Italy Serie B
Parma – Ascoli
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: NATIONAL LEAGUE SOUTH
Hampton & Richmond – St. Albans
St. Albans @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 19, 2022)

*19 april 2022

mlb8.club*
USA : MLB
Seattle Mariners – Texas Rangers
Over 8

*baseball33.info*
Miami Marlins – St.Louis Cardinals
St.Louis Cardinals -1 @ 2.30

*23goals.com*
ARGENTINA: COPA DE LA LIGA
Arsenal Sarandi – Barracas Central
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE ONE
Burton – Rotherham
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
France Ligue 2
Rodez – Nancy
Rodez @ 2.30 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 20, 2022)

*20 april 2022

mlbtotal.us*
Los Angeles Dodgers – Atlanta Braves
Over 8.5

*greenpunter.us*
USA : MLB
Boston Red Sox – Toronto Blue Jays
Toronto Blue Jays -1

*23goals.com*
ITALY Serie A
Udinese vs Salernitana
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
UK : Premier League
Chelsea – Arsenal
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
France Ligue 1
Troyes – Clermont
Troyes @ 2.30 / 4 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 21, 2022)

*21 april 2022

mlb8.club*
USA : MLB
Seattle Mariners – Texas Rangers
Over 8

*mlb-undertips.info*
Kansas City Royals – Minnesota Twins
Under 8

*hitlerbet.de*
GREECE: GREEK CUP
PAOK – Olympiacos Piraeus
Olympiacos +0
Kota : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
DENMARK: 1ST DIVISION
F. Amager – Hobro
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 22, 2022)

*22 april 2022

greenpunter.us*
USA : MLB
New York Yankees – Cleveland Guardians
New York Yankees -1.5 @ 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
Atlanta Braves – Miami Marlins
Under 8.5

*hitlerbet.de*
BULGARIAN CUP
Levski Sofia – Ludogorets
Ludogorets
Kota : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
DENMARK: SUPERLIGA – RELEGATION
Sonderjyske – Vejle
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 23, 2022)

*23 april 2022

greenpunter.us*
USA : MLB
Philadelphia Phillies – Milwaukee Brewers
Milwaukee Brewers +1

*baseball33.info*
Houston Astros – Toronto Blue Jays
Houston Astros

*23goals.com*
German Bundesliga II
St. Pauli – Darmstadt
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Greuther Furth – Bayer Leverkusen
Leverkusen -1.5
Kota : 1.95

*under2goals.uk*
DENMARK: 1ST DIVISION – RELEGATION
Esbjerg – Koge
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Apr 24, 2022)

*24 april 2022

hitlerbet.de*
UK : Premier League
Liverpool – Everton
Liverpool -2
Kota : 1.90

*under2goals.uk*
DENMARK: SUPERLIGA – RELEGATION
Nordsjaelland – Viborg
Under 2.5

*23goals.com*
German : Bundesliga
Hertha Berlin – Stuttgart
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Apr 25, 2022)

*25 april 2022

mlb-undertips.info*
St.Louis Cardinals – New York Mets
Under 7

*hitlerbet.de*
Rumania : Liga 1
Farul – FCSB
FCSB -1
Kota : 2.10

*23goals.com*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL
Boavista – Sporting
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
UK : CHAMPIONSHIP
Preston – Blackburn
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
NORWAY OBOS-ligaen
Bryne vs Ranheim
Ranheim @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 26, 2022)

*26 april 2022

baseball33.info*
Tampa Bay Rays – Seattle Mariners
Seattle Mariners

*mlb8.club*
MLB : USA
Philadelphia Phillies – Colorado Rockies
Over 8

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND : Championship
Barnsley vs Blackpool
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA – RELEGATION GROUP
Ried – Admira
Admira @ 2.70 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 27, 2022)

*27 april 2022

mlb-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
St.Louis Cardinals – New York Mets
St.Louis Cardinals -1.5 @ 3.00

*mlb8.club*
MLB : USA
Philadelphia Phillies – Colorado Rockies
Over 8.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Liverpool – Villarreal
Liverpool -1.5 @ 2.00 / 2 units

*23goals.com*
ITALY: SERIE A
Bologna – Inter
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Apr 28, 2022)

*28 april 2022

mlb-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
New York Yankees – Baltimore Orioles
Baltimore Orioles @ 2.80

*mlb8.club*
MLB : USA
Philadelphia Phillies – Colorado Rockies
Over 7.5

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE – PLAY OFFS
West Ham – Eintracht Frankfurt
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
UK : Premier League
Manchester Utd vs Chelsea
Chelsea @ 2.20 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (Apr 29, 2022)

*29 april 2022

greenpunter.us*
USA : MLB
Miami Marlins – Seattle Mariners
Seattle Mariners

*mlb-undertips.info*
Los Angeles Dodgers – Detroit Tigers
Under 8.5

*23goals.com*
NETHERLANDS : Eredivisie
Utrecht vs Nijmegen
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
German : 2 BUNDESLIGA
Darmstadt – Aue
Darmstadt -1.5
Odds : 2.00

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania – Sepsi -3

uivatips.wordpress.com
Spain – Sevilla -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Union Berlin win 1st half


----------



## crocox (Apr 30, 2022)

*30 april 2022

baseball33.info*
USA : MLB
Miami Marlins – Seattle Mariners
Seattle Mariners

*mlb-undertips.info*
St.Louis Cardinals – Arizona Diamondbacks
Under 7.5

*23goals.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Rennes – St Etienne
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
Purtugal Liga 1
Belenenses – Braga
Both to score : YES @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (May 1, 2022)

*1 may  2022

baseball33.info*
Miami Marlins – Seattle Mariners
Seattle Mariners

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Monaco – Angers
X2 @ 3.00 / 1 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
Italy : Serie A
Juventus vs Venezia
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Rayo Vallecano – Real Sociedad
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.95


----------



## yourbestpick (May 1, 2022)

couple of More plays

Liking Sandiego in MLB

Pirates are 0-9 in at least the third game of a series as a dog of at least +110 when they are coming off a win. system is 1-0 this MLB Season as it Won Back On April 23rd as the Chicago Cubs Beat Pitsburgh 23-0

also sandiego has .musgrove pitching with a 2.16 era and with pittsburgh m.keller with a 6.62 era

also liking

but liking alot more sandiego team total over 3 and a half runs or 4 runs depending on your sportsbook
as we see
pittsburgh M.keller has allowed 4 or more runs in 10 straight home games including 2-0 this MLB season as he has allowed 12 runs and 7 runs in his two home games this mlb season
and with sandiego off a loss , i see sandiego scoring 4 or more...

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## crocox (May 2, 2022)

*2 may 2022

both-score.uk*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Getafe – Betis
Both to score : YES
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: MADRID (SPAIN)
Gauff – Halep
Under 20.5

*marcotips.net*
ENGLAND : Premier League
Manchester vs Brentford
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FCSB – FC Arges
FCSB -1.5 @ 2.00 / 2 UNITS

*mlb-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
Baltimore Orioles – Minnesota Twins
Minnesota Twins -1.5 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (May 3, 2022)

*3 may 2022

greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Cleveland Guardians – San Diego Padres
San Diego Padres -1

*marcotips.net*
SWEDEN : Superettan
Halmstad vs Ostersunds
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
SCOTLAND League One – Relegation
Annan vs Forfar Athletic
Forfar Athletic @ 2.70 / 1 units

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: MADRID (SPAIN)
Pegula – Andreescu
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (May 4, 2022)

*4 may 2022

marcotips.net*
DENMARK Landspokal Cup
Midtjylland vs Vejle
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: MADRID (SPAIN)
Jabeur – Halep
Under 21.5

*both-score.uk*
CZECH : MOL CUP
Slovacko – Sparta Prague
Both to score : YES

*greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Miami Marlins – Arizona Diamondbacks
Miami Marlins -1


----------



## crocox (May 5, 2022)

*5 may 2022

baseball33.info*
MLB : USA
Cleveland Guardians – Toronto Blue Jays
Toronto Blue Jays -1

*both-score.uk*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
AS Roma – Leicester
Both to score : YES

*marcotips.net*
ITALY : Serie A
Salernitana vs Venezia
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
San Diego Padres – Miami Marlins
Under 7.5

*pickstennis.net*
ATP – SINGLES: MADRID (SPAIN), CLAY
Djokovic – Murray
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (May 6, 2022)

*6 may 2022

greenpunter.us*
USA : MLB
New York Yankees – Texas Rangers
New York Yankees -1.5

*suarez1x2.eu*
RUMANIA: LIGA 1 – RELEGATION GROUP
FC Botosani – Dynamo Buch.
FC Botosani -1
Odds : 2.20

*both-score.uk*
LIGA PORTUGAL
Boavista – Vitoria Guimaraes
Both to score : YES

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: SERIE B
Lecce – Pordenone
Lecce -2
Odds : 2.00 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (May 7, 2022)

*7 may 2022

mlb-undertips.info*
USA : MLB
Baltimore Orioles – Kansas City Royals
Under 8

*suarez1x2.eu*
BELGIUM: JUPILER PRO LEAGUE
Gent – KV Mechelen
Gent -1
Odds : 1.90

*marcotips.net*
FRANCE Ligue 1
Brest vs Strasbourg
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
Holland : Eredivisie
Groningen – Sparta Rotterdam
Both to score : YES @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (May 8, 2022)

*8 may 2022

marcotips.net*
Germany : Bundesliga II
Aue vs Werder Bremen
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
France Ligue 1
Paris SG – Troyes
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Manchester City – Newcastle
Manchester City -2
Odds : 1.85

*bettingmartingale.com*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Eintracht Frankfurt – B. Monchengladbach
B. Monchengladbach @ 2.70


----------



## crocox (May 10, 2022)

*10 may 2022

mlb-undertips.info*
USA : MLB
Oakland Athletics – Detroit Tigers
Under 6.5

*suarez1x2.eu*
UK : Premier League 1
Aston Villa v Liverpool
Liverpool -1.5
Odds : 2.10

*both-score.uk*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Granada – Ath Bilbao
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

*23goals.com*
Spanish La Liga1
Valencia vs Betis
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlb8.club*
San Francisco Giants – Colorado Rockies
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 11, 2022)

*11 may 2022

23goals.com*
Spanish La Liga1
Sevilla vs Mallorca
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Elche – Atl. Madrid
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*mlb8.club*
San Francisco Giants – Colorado Rockies
Over 7.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Arizona Diamondbacks – Miami Marlins
Miami Marlins -1.5 @ 2.50 / 1 units


----------



## Giresse (May 11, 2022)

He... Let's try this one. It sounds promising. I like your analyses btw !!!


----------



## crocox (May 12, 2022)

*12 may 2022

marcotips.net*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Tromso – Valerenga
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*suarez1x2.eu*
DENMARK : Superliga
Midtjylland – Brondby
Midtjylland -1
Odds : 2.00

*mlb8.club*
Pittsburgh Pirates – Cincinnati Reds
Over 7.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Washington Nationals – New York Mets
New York Mets -2.5 @ 2.50 / 1 units


----------



## crocox (May 13, 2022)

*13 may 2022


teamronaldinho.com*
Ireland Premier Div.
Finn Harps – UC Dublin
Finn Harps Over 1.5 @ 1.80

*under2goals.uk*
NETHERLANDS: EREDIVISIE
Eindhoven FC – Graafschap
Under 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: ROME (ITALY)
Swiatek – Andreescu
Under 19.5

*23goals.com*
Hungary OTP Bank Liga
Mezokovesd – Ujpest
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-martingale.com*
Detroit Tigers – Baltimore Orioles
Detroit Tigers -1.5 @ 2.30 / 1 units

*mlb8.club*
New York Mets – Seattle Mariners
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 14, 2022)

*14 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
Italy Serie A
Empoli – Salernitana
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
FRANCE Ligue 1
Bordeaux vs Lorient
Lorient Over 1.5 @ 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
ITALY: SERIE B – PLAY OFFS
Brescia – Perugia
Under 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES Rome (Italy)
Swiatek vs Sabalenka
Under 20


----------



## crocox (May 15, 2022)

*15 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
UK : PREMIER LEAGUE
Everton – Brentford
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: ROME (ITALY)
Swiatek – Jabeur
Under 20

*under2goals.uk*
SCOTLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP – RELEGATION
Airdrieonians – Queen’s Park
Under 2.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Chicago White Sox – New York Yankees
New York Yankees -1 @ 2.20 / 2 units

*mlb8.club*
New York Mets – Seattle Mariners
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 16, 2022)

*16 may 2022

both-score.uk*
SWEDEN: ALLSVENSKAN
Djurgarden – Malmo
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.88

*teamtotalvip.com*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Odd – Haugesund
Odd Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*under2goals.uk*
Egypt Premier Leagye
Smouha – Al Masry
Under 2

*pickstennis.net*
TENNIS WTA – SINGLES: RABAT
Muguruza – Danilina
Under 17.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
UK : PREMIER LEAGUE
Newcastle – Arsenal
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (May 17, 2022)

*17 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
ENGLAND – Premier League
Southampton vs Liverpool
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: LYON (FRANCE)
Humbert – De Minaur
Total Games: Over 22.5
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
UK : CHAMPIONSHIP – PLAY OFFS – SEMI-FINALS
Nottingham – Sheffield Utd
Under 2.5

*mlb8.club*
USA : MLB
Cleveland Guardians – Cincinnati
Over 8


----------



## crocox (May 18, 2022)

*18 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
Europa League – Play Offs
Eintracht Frankfurt vs Rangers
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: LYON (FRANCE)
Mmoh – Guinard
Total Games: Over 22.5
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Northampton – Mansfield
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.95

*mlb8.club*
USA : MLB
Cleveland Guardians – Cincinnati
Over 7.5

*baseball33.info*
Boston Red Sox – Houston Astros
Houston Astros -1


----------



## crocox (May 19, 2022)

*19 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY : Bundesliga – Relegation
Hertha Berlin vs Hamburger SV
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
UK : PREMIER LEAGUE
Chelsea – Leicester
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.85

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: STRASBOURG (FRANCE)
Pliskova Ka. – Zanevska
Under 21.5

*mlb8.club*
USA : MLB
Cleveland Guardians – Cincinnati
Over 7.5


----------



## kretov-cr7 (May 19, 2022)

what is the tracking results for these tipsters?


----------



## kretov-cr7 (May 19, 2022)

what is the tracking results for these tipsters?


----------



## crocox (May 20, 2022)

*20 may 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: GENEVA (SWITZERLAND)
Gasquet – Sousa
Total Games: Over 22.5
Odds : 2.00

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Spanish – LaLiga
Rayo Vallecano vs Levante
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA II
Kaiserslautern – Dynamo Dresden
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.90

*mlb8.club*
USA : MLB
Cleveland Guardians – Cincinnati
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (May 21, 2022)

*21 may 2022

both-score.uk*
SWEDEN: ALLSVENSKAN
Helsingborg – Varnamo
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.90

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: LYON (FRANCE)
Norrie – Molcan
Total Games: Over 22.5
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
Cleveland Guardians – Detroit Tigers
Cleveland Guardians -1.5

*mlb8.club*
USA : MLB
Houston Astros – Texas Rangers
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 22, 2022)

*22 may 2022

both-score.uk*
SWEDEN: ALLSVENSKAN
Kalmar – Djurgarden
Both to score : YES
Odds : 1.90

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN
Ramos – Kokkinakis
Total Games: Over 39.5
Odds : 1.95

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Spanish – LaLiga
Osasuna – Mallorca
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
Chicago Cubs – Arizona Diamondbacks
Chicago Cubs


----------



## crocox (May 23, 2022)

*23 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
GERMANY ~ Bundesliga
Hamburger vs Hertha Berlin
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN
Jeanjean – Parrizas-Diaz
Under 19.5

*greenpunter.us*
New York Yankees – Baltimore Orioles
New York Yankees -2


----------



## crocox (May 24, 2022)

*24 may 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN
Carballes Baena – Otte
Over 38.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN (FRANCE)
Brengle – Buzarnescu  
Under 20.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
ENGLAND – National League
FC Halifax vs Chesterfield
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
New York Yankees – Baltimore Orioles
New York Yankees -1.5


----------



## crocox (May 25, 2022)

*25 may 2022

bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: SERIE C – PROMOTION – PLAY OFFS
FeralpiSalo – Palermo
Palermo @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*teamtotalvip.com*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Odd – Sandefjord
Odd Over 1.5 goals

*under2goals.uk*
Italy Serie C – PLAY OFF
Catanzaro – Padova
Under 2.5

*mlb8.club*
Atlanta Braves – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (May 26, 2022)

*26 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
NETHERLANDS : Eredivisie – Conference League
Vitesse vs AZ Alkmaar
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1 – RELEGATION – FINAL
Auxerre – St Etienne
Under 2.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Washington Nationals – Colorado Rockies
Under 8.5

*mlb8.club*
Atlanta Braves – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (May 27, 2022)

*27 may 2022

noleviptennis.info*
TENNIS ATP : FRENCH OPEN
Korda – Alcaraz
Total Games : Over 35.5
Odds : 1.90

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
Ireland : Premier Division
Rovers – Shelbourne
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
RUMANIA: LIGA 1 – CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Univ. Craiova – FC Botosani
Univ. Craiova -1 @ 2.50 / 2 UNITS

*greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Minnesota Twins – Kansas City Royals
Minnesota Twins -1.5


----------



## crocox (May 28, 2022)

*28 may 2022

under2goals.uk*
SAUDI ARABIA: PROFESSIONAL LEAGUE
Al-Faisaly – Al-Ettifaq
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE Champions League – Play Offs
Liverpool vs Real Madrid
Real Madrid win the trophy
Odds : 2.40 / 1 UNITS

*mlb8.club*
New York Mets – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 8.5

*greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Cincinnati Reds – San Francisco Giants
San Francisco Giants -1.5

*baseball33.info*
Washington Nationals – Colorado Rockies
Colorado Rockies


----------



## tommmm (May 28, 2022)

crocox said:


> 21 november
> 
> *vipcomboticket.com*
> Schalke - Wolfsburg : Wolfsburg over 1.5 @ 1.85
> ...


can we see your results?


----------



## crocox (May 29, 2022)

*29 may 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
Argentina Primera Nacional
Alvarado – Gimnasia Mendoza
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
SAUDI ARABIA: PROFESSIONAL LEAGUE
Al Feiha – Al-Taawon
Under 2.5

*mlb8.club*
New York Mets – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 7.5

*baseball33.info*
Arizona Diamondbacks – Los Angeles Dodgers
Arizona Diamondbacks +1.5


----------



## crocox (May 30, 2022)

*30 may 2022

under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
Everton – O’Higgins
Under 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN (FRANCE)
Pegula – Begu
Under 21.5

WTA – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN (FRANCE)
Swiatek – Zheng
Under 17.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Detroit Tigers – Minnesota Twins
Under 8.5

*mlb-martingale.com*
Oakland Athletics – Houston Astros
Houston Astros -1.5 @ 2.00 / 2 units


----------



## crocox (May 31, 2022)

*31 may 2022

pep-firsthalf.com*
CHILE: PRIMERA B
San Luis – U. De Concepcion
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*23goals.com*
Copa do Brasil
Bragantino vs Goias
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
Chile : Primera B
Arturo Fernandez – San Felipe
Under 2.5

*mlb8.club*
Boston Red Sox – Cincinnati Reds
Over 8.5

*greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Toronto Blue Jays – Chicago White Sox
Chicago White Sox +1


----------



## crocox (Jun 1, 2022)

*1 june 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: EURO U19 – QUALIFICATION
Netherlands U19 – Serbia U19
Netherlands U19 Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*pep-firsthalf.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2 – Promotion
Tenerife – Las Palmas
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
UEFA Nations League
Poland v Wales
2 or 3 goals

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE Euro U19 – Qualification
Norway U19 vs Ukraine U19
Norway U19 @ 2.30 / 1 UNITS


----------



## Giresse (Jun 2, 2022)

UEFA Nation League A
Spain vs Portugal
Winner == Portugal wins
Odds : @3.19


----------



## crocox (Jun 2, 2022)

*2 june 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – DOUBLES French Open (France)
Arevalo M./Rojer J. vs Bopanna R./Middelkoop M.
Over 22.5 games

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Northern Ireland – Greece
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*23goals.com*
EUROPE UEFA Nations League – League
Czech Republic vs Switzerland
2 or 3 goals

*mlb-undertips.info*
Detroit Tigers – Minnesota Twins
Under 8.5

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB : USA
Milwaukee Brewers – San Diego Padres
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 3, 2022)

*3 june 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN (FRANCE), CLAY
Ruud – Cilic
Over 38.5 games

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Croatia – Austria
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Kazakhstan – Azerbaijan
Under 2

*mlb-undertips.info*
Tampa Bay Rays – Chicago White Sox
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 4, 2022)

*4 june 2022*


*marcotips.net*
EUROPE UEFA Nations League
Hungary v England
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA B
Barnechea – S. Morning
Under 2.5

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – DOUBLES: FRENCH OPEN (FRANCE),
Dodig I. / Krajicek A. – Arevalo M. Rojer J.
Over 22.5

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB : USA
Miami Marlins – San Francisco Giants
Over 7

*greenpunter.us*
New York Yankees – Detroit Tigers
New York Yankees -2.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 5, 2022)

*5 june 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: FRENCH OPEN (FRANCE)
Nadal – Ruud
Over 35.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE C
Gibraltar – North Macedonia
North Macedonia -2.5 @ 2.20 / 2 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
UEFA Nations League
Czech Republic vs Spain
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB : USA
Colorado Rockies – Atlanta Braves
Over 12

*greenpunter.us*
New York Yankees – Detroit Tigers
New York Yankees -2


----------



## crocox (Jun 6, 2022)

*6 june 2022

under2goals.uk*
CHILE: SEGUNDA DIVISION
Limache – D. Concepcion
Under 2.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Croatia – France
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB : USA
Cleveland Guardians – Texas Rangers
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 7, 2022)

*7 june 2022

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: NOTTINGHAM
Sakkari – Osorio
Under 19.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE A
Italy – Hungary
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB : USA
Milwaukee Brewers – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 8, 2022)

*8 june 2022

23goals.com*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE B
Scotland – Armenia
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: HERTOGENBOSCH (NETHERLANDS)
Sabalenka – Hartono
Under 17.5

*teamtotalvip.com*
EUROPE UEFA Nations League – League A
Belgium vs Poland
Belgium Over 1.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Pittsburgh Pirates – Detroit Tigers
Under 8

*mlbtotal.us*
MLB : USA
Cleveland Guardians – Texas Rangers
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 9, 2022)

*9 june 2022

pickstennis.net*
CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: VALENCIA (SPAIN)
Zheng – Bara Irina
Under 18.5

*teamtotalvip.com*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE A
Switzerland – Spain
Spain Over 1.5 @ 1.95

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE C
Greece – Cyprus
2 or 3 goals

*mlb-undertips.info*
Atlanta Braves – Pittsburgh Pirates
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 10, 2022)

*10 june 2022

pickstennis.net*
CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: VALENCIA
Zheng – Jani R-L.
Uner 18.5

*23goals.com*
EUROPE UEFA Nations League
Albania v Israel
2 or 3 goals

*teamronaldinho.com*
UEFA Nations League
Austria – France
France Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*mlb-undertips.info*
Detroit Tigers – Toronto Blue Jays
Under 8.5

*greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Philadelphia Phillies – Arizona Diamondbacks
Arizona Diamondbacks


----------



## crocox (Jun 11, 2022)

*11 june 2022

23goals.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE B
Ireland – Scotland
2 or 3 goals

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Wales – Belgium
Belgium Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*greenpunter.us*
MLB : USA
Houston Astros – Miami Marlins
Houston Astros -2

*mlb8.club*
Seattle Mariners – Boston Red Sox
Over 8


----------



## crocox (Jun 12, 2022)

*12 june 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: STUTTGART (GERMANY), GRASS – FINAL
Murray – Berrettini
Total Games : Over 23.5

*under2goals.uk*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Malta – San Marino
Under 2.5 @ 2.00

*baseball33.info*
Los Angeles Angels – New York Mets
New York Mets

*mlb8.club*
Cleveland Guardians – Oakland Athletics
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 13, 2022)

*13 june 2022

23goals.com*
EURO U21 – QUALIFICATION
Albania U21 – Kosovo U21
2 or 3 goals

*under2goals.uk*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Kazakhstan – Slovakia
Under 2.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
MLB 2022
Detroit Tigers – Chicago White Sox
Under 8.5

*baseball33.info*
Seattle Mariners – Minnesota Twins
Seattle Mariners


----------



## crocox (Jun 14, 2022)

*14 june 2022


23goals.com*
EUROPE: EURO U21 – QUALIFICATION
Italy U21 – Ireland U21
2 or 3 goals

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: HALLE (GERMANY), GRASS
Otte – Kecmanovic
Over 23.5

*under2goals.uk*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Rumania – Montenegro
Under 2


----------



## crocox (Jun 15, 2022)

*15 june 2022

johnxmlb.us*
Detroit Tigers – Chicago White Sox
Detroit Tigers Under 4.5

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: LONDON (UNITED KINGDOM), GRASS
Draper – Ruusuvuori
Over 23.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: BERLIN (GERMANY), GRASS
Li – Gauff
Under 20.5

*marcotips.net*
BRAZIL: SERIE A
Bragantino – Coritiba
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
Los Angeles Dodgers – Los Angeles Angels
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 16, 2022)

*16 june 2022

johnxmlb.us*
Baseball : USA
Boston Red Sox – Oakland Athletics
Oakland Under 4.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Detroit Tigers – Texas Rangers
Under 8.5

*mlb8.club*
New York Yankees – Tampa Bay Rays
Over 7.5

*baseball33.info*
New York Mets – Milwaukee Brewers
New York Mets


----------



## crocox (Jun 17, 2022)

*17 june 2022

tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: BERLIN (GERMANY), GRASS
Kasatkina – Sakkari
Over 21.5

*johnxmlb.us*
Baseball : USA
Pittsburgh Pirates – San Francisco Giants
Pittsburgh Pirates Under 3.5

*marcotips.net*
CHINA: SUPER LEAGUE
Meizhou Hakka – Beijing Guoan
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Detroit Tigers – Texas Rangers
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 18, 2022)

*18 june 2022

tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: BIRMINGHAM (UNITED KINGDOM)
Haddad Maia – Halep
Over 21.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Detroit Tigers – Texas Rangers
Under 8.5

*johnxmlb.us*
Baseball : USA
Pittsburgh Pirates – San Francisco Giants
Pittsburgh Pirates Under 3.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 19, 2022)

*19 june 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
USA: MLS
Nashville SC – Sporting Kansas City
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: BERLIN (GERMANY), GRASS – FINAL
Jabeur – Bencic
Over 22.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Tromso – Haugesund
Tromso Over 1.5 goals

*baseball33.info*
Seattle Mariners – Los Angeles Angels
Seattle Mariners -1


----------



## crocox (Jun 20, 2022)

*20 june 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
PERU: LIGA 1 – APERTURA
Ayacucho – Sport Huancayo
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: BAD HOMBURG (GERMANY)
Andreescu – Trevisan
Over 20.5 @ 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
URUGUAY: PRIMERA DIVISION
Boston River – Danubio
Under 2

*johnxmlb.us*
Baseball : USA
Boston Red Sox – Detroit Tigers
Detroit Tigers Under 3.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 21, 2022)

*21 june 2022

tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: BAD HOMBURG (GERMANY)
Halep – Siniakova
Over 19.5

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
USA: US OPEN CUP
Los Angeles Galaxy – Sacramento Republic
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
URUGUAY: SEGUNDA DIVISION
CA Cerro – La Luz
Under 2.5

*greenpunter.us*
BASEBALL USA
Boston Red Sox – Detroit Tigers
Boston Red Sox -1.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 22, 2022)

*22 june 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
USA: USL CHAMPIONSHIP
New Mexico – Rio Grande
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: BAD HOMBURG (GERMANY)
Halep – Zidansek
Over 18.5

*under2goals.uk*
URUGUAY: SEGUNDA DIVISION
Villa Espanola – Juventud
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE Euro U19
Israel U19 vs Austria U19
Austria U19  Over 1.5 goals

*johnxmlb.us*
Baseball : USA
Boston Red Sox – Detroit Tigers
Detroit Tigers Under 3.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 23, 2022)

*23 june 2022

under2goals.uk*
PARAGUAY: PRIMERA DIVISION – APERTURA
Guairena FC – Tacuary
Under 2.5

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: BAD HOMBURG (GERMANY)
Halep – Anisimova
Over 21.5 games

*teamronaldinho.com*
SWEDEN: DIVISION 1 – NORRA
Gefle – Haninge
Gefle Over 1.5 goals

*johnxmlb.us*
Cincinnati Reds – Los Angeles Dodgers
Cincinnati Reds Under 3.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
MLB : USA
Pittsburgh Pirates – Chicago Cubs
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 24, 2022)

*24 june 2022

totalgoalsvip.eu*
EUROPE: EURO U19
France U19 – Italy U19
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*romariogoals.eu*
EUROPE: EURO U19
Rumania U19 – Slovakia U19
Over 3 goals
Odds : 2.30

*teamronaldinho.com*
Brasil – Serie A
Internacional – Coritiba
Internacional Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 1.90

*both-to-score.com*
EURO U19
Romania U19 – Slovakia U19
Both to score : YES

*mlb-undertips.info*
Arizona Diamondbacks – Detroit Tigers
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 25, 2022)

*25 june 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: MALLORCA (SPAIN), GRASS – FINAL
Bautista Agut – Tsitsipas
Over 23.5 games

*teamronaldinho.com*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Haugesund – Viking
Viking Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 1.80

*totalgoalsvip.eu*
USA: MLS
Seattle Sounders – Sporting Kansas City
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
Arizona Diamondbacks – Detroit Tigers
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 26, 2022)

*26 june 2022

noleviptennis.info*
CHALLENGER MEN – SINGLES: BUENOS AIRES
Navone – Comesana
Over 20.5 games

*teamronaldinho.com*
NORWAY: OBOS-LIGAEN
Raufoss – Skeid
Raufoss Over 1.5 goals

*under2goals.uk*
ARGENTINA: PRIMERA NACIONAL
CA Mitre – San Martin S.J.
Under 2.5

*marcotips.net*
CHINA: SUPER LEAGUE
Chengdu Rongcheng – Shenzhen
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jun 27, 2022)

*27 june 2022

romariogoals.eu*
SWEDEN: SUPERETTAN
Landskrona – Orebro
Over 2.5 goals
Odds : 1.95

*teamronaldinho.com*
SAUDI ARABIA: PROFESSIONAL LEAGUE
Al Taee – Al-Hazem
Al Taee Over 1.5 goals

*both-to-score.com*
SAUDI ARABIA: SAUDI PROFESSIONAL LEAGUE
Damac – Al-Taawon
Both to score : YES

*mlb8.club*
Seattle Mariners – Baltimore Orioles
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 28, 2022)

*28 june 2022

romariogoals.eu*
EUROPE: EURO U19 – 5TH-6TH PLACES
Slovakia U19 – Austria U19
Over 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
SOUTH KOREA: KOREAN CUP
Jeonbuk – Suwon Bluewings
Jeonbuk Over 1.5 goals

*both-to-score.com*
EUROPE: EURO U19 – PLAY OFFS
England U19 – Italy U19
Both to score : YES

*mlb8.club*
Seattle Mariners – Baltimore Orioles
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 29, 2022)

*29 june 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM), GRASS
Murray – Isner
Over 41.5

*both-to-score.com*
CANADA: CANADIAN PREMIER LEAGUE
Forge – Valour
Both to score : YES

*teamronaldinho.com*
NORWAY: NM CUP
Lillestrom – Aalesund
Lillestrom Over 1.5 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON
Wickmayer – Ostapenko
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Jun 30, 2022)

*30 june 2022

23goals.com*
SOUTH AMERICA – Copa Sudamericana
Ind. del Valle vs Lanus
2 or 3 goals

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Cressy – Sock
Over 42.5 games

*teamronaldinho.com*
CANADIAN PREMIER LEAGUE
Pacific FC – Cavalry
Pacific FC Over 1.5 goals

*marcotips.net*
CHINA: SUPER LEAGUE
Beijing Guoan – Chengdu Rongcheng
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM), GRASS
Bogdan – Kvitova
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 1, 2022)

*1 july 2022

romariogoals.eu*
CANADIAN PREMIER LEAGUE
Edmonton – York Utd
Over 2.5

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Otte – Alcaraz
Over 39.5 games

*teamronaldinho.com*
USA: USL CHAMPIONSHIP
Colorado Springs – Sacramento Republic
Colorado Springs Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 2.10

*23goals.com*
PERU Liga 1 – Apertura
Ayacucho v AD Cantolao
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Jul 2, 2022)

*2 july 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
SOCCER USA: USL CHAMPIONSHIP
Monterey Bay – New Mexico
New Mexico Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 1.95

*under2goals.uk*
Argentine Primera Nacional
Dep. Riestra – Nueva Chicago
Under 2

*romariogoals.eu*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Odd – Bodo/Glimt
Over 3

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Frech – Halep
Under 18.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 3, 2022)

*3 july 2022

romariogoals.eu*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Ham Kam – Molde
Over 3

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM), GRASS
Mertens – Jabeur
Under 20.5

*23goals.com*
SWEDEN: ALLSVENSKAN
Varberg – Varnamo
2 or 3 goals

*teamronaldinho.com*
USA: MLS
Nashville SC – Portland Timbers
Nashville SC Over 1.5 goals


----------



## crocox (Jul 4, 2022)

*4 july 2022

23goals.com*
SWEDEN Allsvenskan
Goteborg vs Degerfors
2 or 3 goals

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM), GRASS
Kubler – Fritz
Over 36.5

TENNIS ATP – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM), GRASS
Nakashima – Kyrgios
Over 37.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
USA MLS
Orlando City v DC United
Orlando City Over 1.5 goals


----------



## crocox (Jul 5, 2022)

*5 july 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
Europa Conference League
Gzira vs Atletic Escaldes
Gzira Over 1.5 goals

*23goals.com*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Pyunik Yerevan – CFR Cluj
2 or 3 goals

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP : WIMBLEDON
Goffin – Norrie
Over 38.5 games

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Maria – Niemeier
Over 21.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Detroit Tigers – Cleveland Guardians
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 6, 2022)

*6 july 2022

romariogoals.eu*
CHINA: SUPER LEAGUE
Changchun Yatai – Shandong Taishan
Over 2.5

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Vikingur – Europa FC
2 or 3 goals

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Vikingur – Europa FC
Vikingur Over 1.5 goals

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Fritz – Nadal
Over 39.5

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA WIMBLEDON
Tomljanovic – Rybakina
Over 21.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 7, 2022)

*7 july 2022

23goals.com*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Sf.Gheorghe – Mura
2 or 3 goals

*romariogoals.eu*
CHINA: SUPER LEAGUE
Henan Songshan Longmen – Guangzhou City
Over 3

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – DOUBLES Wimbledon (United Kingdom)
Cabal/Farah vs Mektic/Pavic
Over 38.5 games

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Rybakina – Halep
Over 20.5

*mlb8.club*
Philadelphia Phillies – Washington Nationals
Over 9.5


----------



## pr1m3betting (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi, i'm just trying new strategies to get more chance of winning on betting. The must efficient i'm using for now allow me to get more than $1000. Feel free to check it and let me know if work's for you.


----------



## crocox (Jul 8, 2022)

*8 july 2022

23goals.com*
IRELAND Premier Division
Drogheda v Dundalk
2 or 3 goals

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Djokovic – Norrie
Over 31.5

*romariogoals.eu*
CHINA: SUPER LEAGUE
Wuhan Three Towns – Wuhan FC
Over 3.5

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – DOUBLES Wimbledon (United Kingdom)
Kichenok L./Ostapenko J. vs Krejcikova B./Siniakova K.
Over 20.5 games


----------



## crocox (Jul 9, 2022)

*9 july 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
USA: MLS 
CF Montreal – Sporting Kansas City
CF Montreal Over 1.5 goals

*under2goals.uk*
ROMANIA: SUPER CUP – FINAL
CFR Cluj – Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe
Under 2

*romariogoals.eu*
CANADIAN PREMIER LEAGUE
Edmonton – Pacific FC
Over 2.5

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – DOUBLES: WIMBLEDON , GRASS – FINAL
Ebden/Purcell – Mektic /Pavic
Over 40.5 games

*tennistotalgames.vip*
CHALLENGER WOMEN : CONTREXEVILLE
Bucsa – Errani
Over 20.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 10, 2022)

*10 july 2022

romariogoals.eu*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Haugesund – Ham-Kam
Over 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Molde – Tromso
Molde Over 1.5 goals

*marcotips.net*
NORWAY Eliteserien
Lillestrom v Viking
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – DOUBLES: WIMBLEDON (UNITED KINGDOM)
Mertens/Zhang – Krejcikova/Siniakova
Over 21.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Chicago White Sox – Detroit Tigers
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 11, 2022)

*11 july 2022

under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA B
Melipilla – Rangers
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
NORWAY: OBOS-LIGAEN
Sogndal – Grorud
Sogndal Over 1.5 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: LAUSANNE (SWITZERLAND), CLAY
In-Albon – Niemeier
Under 19.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Kansas City Royals – Detroit Tigers
Under 9.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 12, 2022)

*12 july 2022


noleviptennis.i*nfo
ATP – SINGLES: NEWPORT (USA), GRASS
Purcell – Mannarino
Over 22.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Lincoln Red Imps – Shkupi
Shkupi Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Vikingur Reykjavik – Malmo FF
2 or 3 goals

*mlb-undertips.info*
Kansas City Royals – Detroit Tigers
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 13, 2022)

*13 july 2022

teamronaldinho.com*
USA: MLS
Minnesota United – Sporting Kansas City
Minnesota United Over 1.5

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: NEWPORT (USA), GRASS
Bublik – Sock
Over 23.5

*romariogoals.eu*
USA: MLS
FC Cincinnati – Vancouver Whitecaps
Over 2.5

*23goals.com*
USA MLS
Atlanta Utd v Real Salt Lake
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Jul 14, 2022)

*14 july 2022

romariogoals.eu*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Akademija Pandev – Lechia Gdansk
Over 3

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: BUDAPEST (HUNGARY)
Putintseva – Pigossi
Under 19.5

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Mura – Sf.Gheorghe
2 or 3 goals

*mlb-undertips.info*
Cleveland Guardians – Detroit Tigers
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 15, 2022)

*15 july 2022

tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: LAUSANNE (SWITZERLAND)
Potapova – Niemeier
Over 21.5

*romariogoals.eu*
VENEZUELA : PRIMERA DIVISION
La Guaira – Mineros
Over 2.5

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania : LIGA 1
FC Hermannstadt – Mioveni
Under 2

*23goals.com*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Kaiserslautern vs Hannover
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Jul 16, 2022)

*16 july 2022

23goals.com*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Magdeburg – Dusseldorf
2 or 3 goals

*romariogoals.eu*
NORWAY: ELITESERIEN
Ham-Kam – Bodo/Glimt
Over 3

*under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
A. Italiano – Colo Colo
Under 2.5

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: LAUSANNE (SWITZERLAND)
Garcia – Martic
Over 21.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 17, 2022)

*17 july 2022

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: NEWPORT (USA)
Bublik – Cressy
Over 23.5

*23goals.com*
Germany Bundesliga II
Paderborn – Karlsruher
2 or 3 goals

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: LAUSANNE (SWITZERLAND)
Danilovic – Martic
Over 21.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Tampa Bay Rays – Baltimore Orioles
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 18, 2022)

*18 july 2022

23goals.com*
Rumania : Liga 1
FC Botosani vs Chindia
2 or 3 goals

*tennistotalgames.vip*
WTA – SINGLES: PALERMO (ITALY)
Paolini – Schmiedlova
Over 21.5

*under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA B
Rangers – San Felipe
Under 2.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 19, 2022)

*19 july 2022

23goals.com*
Europa Conference League
Hibernians (Mlt) v Levadia (Est)
2 or 3 goals

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Zalgiris – Malmo
Malmo Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: HAMBURG (GERMANY), CLAY
Kontaveit – Bara
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 20, 2022)

*20 july 2022

fixedtips.uk*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Maccabi Haifa – Olympiacos Piraeus
Olympiacos Piraeus to win
Odds : 2.55

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: HAMBURG (GERMANY)
Pera – Zuger
Under 19.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Vikingur – Dun. Streda
Dun. Streda Over 1.5 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Jul 21, 2022)

*21 july

fixedtips.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
CFR Cluj – Inter Escaldes
CFR Cluj -2.5
Odds : 1.95

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Saburtalo Tbilisi – FCSB
Under 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: HAMBURG (GERMANY)
Kontaveit – Petkovic
Under 20.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
Europa Conference League
Kyzylzhar vs Osijek
Osijek Over 1.5 @ 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
Oakland Athletics – Detroit Tigers
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 22, 2022)

*22 july

fixedtips.uk*
RUMANIA Liga 1
Mioveni – Farul
Farul to Win
Odds : 2.10

*under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
Nublense – Cobresal
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
Ireland Division
UC Dublin – Shelbourne
Shelbourne Over 1.5
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
Oakland Athletics – Texas Rangers
Under 7.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: HAMBURG (GERMANY)
Zanevska – Pera
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 23, 2022)

*23 july

noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: HAMBURG (GERMANY), CLAY
Alcaraz – Molcan
Over 20.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA
Wolfsberger – Sturm Graz
Sturm Graz Over 1.5
Odds : 2.20

*under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
Everton – Union La Calera
Under 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA PRAGUE OPEN
Wang – Mcphee
Under 17.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 24, 2022)

*24 july

fixedtips.uk*
Rumania Ligue 1
U. Cluj vs Univ. Craiova
Univ. Craiova to win
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Rapid – FCSB
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA
Hartberg – Altach
Hartberg Over 1.5
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jul 25, 2022)

*25 july


teamronaldinho.com*
INDONESIA: LIGA 1
Persikabo 1973 – Persebaya
Persebaya Over 1.5 @ 1.80

*under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA B
Barnechea – Copiapo
Under 2.5

*mlb8.club*
Seattle Mariners – Texas Rangers
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 26, 2022)

*26 july

under2goals.uk*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Sheriff Tiraspol – Maribor
Under 2

*daily-treble.uk*
Shkupi – D. Zagreb : Shkupi +1.5 @ 1.85
AEK Larnaca – Midtjylland : Midtjylland +0 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.59

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE Champions League – Qualification
AEK Larnaca (Cyp) vs Midtjylland (Den)
Midtjylland Over 1.5 @ 2.10

*mlb8.club*
Arizona Diamondbacks – San Francisco Giants
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 27, 2022)

*27 july

fixedtips.uk*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Malmo – Zalgiris
Malmo -1.5
Odds : 1.95

*daily-treble.uk*
Bodo/Glimt – Linfield : Bodo/Glimt -2.5 @ 1.85
Olympiacos – Maccabi Haifa : Olympiacos @ 1.70
Total Odds : 3.14

*mlb8.club*
Arizona Diamondbacks – San Francisco Giants
Over 7.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: WARSAW (POLAND)
Swiatek – Frech
Under 17


----------



## crocox (Jul 28, 2022)

*28 july

daily-treble.uk*
FCSB – Saburtalo Tbilisi : FCSB @ 1.45
Viborg – Suduva : Viborg -1.5 @ 1.85
Total Odds : 2.68

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Laci – Petrocub
Under 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: WARSAW (POLAND)
Swiatek – Lee
Under 16 games

*mlb8.club*
Pittsburgh Pirates – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 29, 2022)

*29 july

under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
Union La Calera – Palestino
Under 2.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Farul – Chindia
Farul Over 1.5 @ 2.10

*mlb8.club*
Pittsburgh Pirates – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 7.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 30, 2022)

*30 july

fixedtips.uk*
Rumania : LIGA 1
CFR Cluj – Mioveni
CFR Cluj -1.5
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
CANADIAN PREMIER LEAGUE
Valour – Pacific FC
Valour Over 1.5 @ 2.20

*daily-treble.uk*
FC Voluntari – UTA Arad : 1X @ 1.40
Livingston – Rangers : Rangers -1 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.31

*mlb8.club*
Pittsburgh Pirates – Philadelphia Phillies
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Jul 31, 2022)

*31 july

fixedtips.uk*
FRANCE: SUPER CUP
Paris SG – Nantes
Paris SG -1.5
Odds : 1.90

*daily-treble.uk*
Molde – Stromsgodset : Molde @ 1.40
Tirol – Hartberg : BTTS YES @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.31

*under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Sunderland – Coventry
Under 2.5


----------



## mihamilton (Jul 31, 2022)

Rumania : Liga 1
FCSB - UTA Arad
FCSB -3.5 corners
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Aug 1, 2022)

*1 august

daily-treble.uk*
Nordsjaelland – Lyngby : BTTS YES @ 1.70
Goteborg – Norrkoping : Over 1.5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.21

*marcotips.net*
PERU Liga 1 – Clausura
Sport Boys v Cesar Vallejo
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: WASHINGTON (USA)
Halep – Bucsa
Under 18.5 games

*mlb8.club*
Chicago White Sox – Kansas City Royals
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 2, 2022)

*2 august

daily-treble.uk*
Cambridge Utd – Millwall : BTTS YES @ 1.75
Benfica – Midtjylland : Benfica @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.27

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Monaco – PSV
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: SAN JOSE (USA)
Gauff – Kalinina
Under 20.5 games

*mlb8.club*
Chicago White Sox – Kansas City Royals
Over 8.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 3, 2022)

*3 august

fixedtips.uk*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Viborg – B36 Torshavn
Viborg -2
Odds : 1.95

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Dun. Streda – FCSB
Monaco – PSV
2 or 3 goals

*tennisvipsets.eu*
ATP – DOUBLES: WASHINGTON (USA), HARD
Mahut N. Roger-Vasselin E. – Murray J. Soares B.
Over 2.5 sets
Odds : 2.40

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: SAN JOSE (USA)
Kasatkina – Townsend
Under 20.5 games


----------



## crocox (Aug 4, 2022)

*4 august

daily-treble.uk*
Hamrun – Levski Sofia : Levski Sofia @ 1.70
Viking – Sligo Rovers : Viking -1 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.55

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
FK Zorya Luhansk – Univ. Craiova
Under 2.5

*tennisvipsets.eu*
ATP – DOUBLES: WASHINGTON (USA)
Bopanna / Middelkoop – Cabal / Farah
Over 2.5 sets
Odds : 2.40

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: SAN JOSE (USA)
Dolehide – Sabalenka
Under 19.5 games


----------



## crocox (Aug 5, 2022)

*5 august

daily-treble.uk*
Crystal Palace – Arsenal : BTTS YES @ 1.80
Varazdin – D. Zagreb : D. Zagreb @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.43

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
U. Cluj – Petrolul
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*marcotips.net*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Sandhausen – Dusseldorf
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*tennisvipsets.eu*
Gonzalez / Molteni – Blumberg / Kecmanovic
Over 2.5 sets
Odds : 2.35


----------



## crocox (Aug 6, 2022)

* 6 august

fixedtips.uk*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Clermont – Paris SG
Paris SG -2
Odds : 2.10

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE Ligue 1
Strasbourg – Monaco
Monaco @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania : LIGA 1
FC Rapid – FC Arges
Under 2.5

*tennisvipsets.eu*
ATP – DOUBLES: WASHINGTON (USA)
Dodig/Krajicek – Bopanna/Middelkoop
Over 2.5 sets
Odds : 2.30


----------



## crocox (Aug 7, 2022)

*7 august

bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Angers – Nantes
Nantes @ 2.60 / 1 UNITS

*under2goals.uk*
Rumania : Liga 1
Chindia – CFR Cluj
Under 2

*marcotips.net*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA
Rapid Vienna – A. Lustenau
2 or 3 goals

*tennisvipsets.eu*
ATP – DOUBLES: WASHINGTON (USA)
Kyrgios / Sock – Dodig / Krajicek
Over 2.5 sets
Odds : 2.40

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: TORONTO (CANADA)
Martincova – Stakusic
Under 18.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 8, 2022)

*8 august

bettingmartingale.com*
BULGARIA: PARVA LIGA
Septemvri Sofia – Lok. Sofia
Lok. Sofia @ 2.70 / 2 UNITS

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Hermannstadt – FC Voluntari
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*under2goals.uk*
BULGARIA: PARVA LIGA
Lok. Plovdiv – Arda
Under 2.5

*marcotips.net*
ITALY Coppa Italia
Genoa v Benevento
2 or 3 goals

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: MONTREAL (CANADA),
Wawrinka – Ruusuvuori
Over 22.5

ATP – SINGLES: MONTREAL (CANADA), HARD
Murray – Fritz
Over 22.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 9, 2022)

*9 august

daily-treble.uk*
Ferencvaros – Qarabag : Ferencvaros +0 @ 1.55
Gzira – Wolfsberger : Wolfsberger @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.24

*1x2corners.com*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION – SEMI-FINALS
Ferencvaros – Qarabag
Ferencvaros -1.5 corners
Odds : 2.30

*bettingmartingale.com*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Ferencvaros – Qarabag
Ferencvaros @ 2.10 / 1 UNITS

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: MONTREAL (CANADA)
Murray – Fritz
Over 22.5

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE Europa League
Shkupi vs Shamrock Rovers
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Aug 10, 2022)

*10 august


daily-treble.uk*
Real Madrid – Eintracht Frankfurt : Real Madrid -1 @ 1.60
CFR Cluj – Shakhtyor Soligorsk : CFR Cluj @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.40

*marcotips.net*
Europa Conference League
Vitoria Guimaraes vs Hajduk Split
2 or 3 goals

*bettingmartingale.com*
German 3. LIGA
VfL Osnabruck – Ingolstadt
Ingolstadt @ 2.70 / 2 UNITS

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: TORONTO (CANADA)
Pegula – Muhammad
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 11, 2022)

*11 august

fixedtips.uk*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
AZ Alkmaar – Dundee Utd
AZ Alkmaar -2 @ 2.10

*daily-treble.uk*
Gil Vicente – Riga FC : Gil Vicente @ 1.45
FCSB – Dun. Streda : FCSB @ 1.65
AZ Alkmaar – Dundee Utd : AZ Alkmaar -1.5 @ 1.70
Total Odds: 4.06

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Gil Vicente – Riga FC
Gil Vicente -1.5
Odds : 2.30 / 1 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Levski Sofia – Hamrun
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Aug 12, 2022)

*12 august

bettingmartingale.com*
GERMANY : Bundesliga
Freiburg vs Dortmund
Dortmund
Odds : 2.20 / 1 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
FRANCE Ligue 1
Nantes v Lille
2 or 3 goals

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Arges – U Craiova 1948
U Craiova 1948 +0
Odds : 1.90

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND – Championship
Watford vs Burnley
Burnley +0.5 corners
Odds: 2.00


----------



## crocox (Aug 13, 2022)

*13 august

under2goals.uk*
CHILE: PRIMERA DIVISION
A. Italiano – Everton
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: SERIE A
Monza – Torino
Torino
Odds : 2.80 / 1 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
FRANCE Ligue 1
Monaco v Rennes
2 or 3 goals

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Brentford – Manchester Utd
Manchester Utd -1.5 corners
Odds: 2.10

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Petrolul – FC Rapid
Petrolul +0
Odds : 2.40


----------



## crocox (Aug 14, 2022)

*14 august

daily-treble.uk*
Almeria v Real Madrid : Real Madrid @ 1.44
Salernitana v AS Roma: AS Roma @ 1.48
Total Odds : 2.13

*under2goals.uk*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
CFR Cluj – FC Botosani
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: SERIE A
Spezia – Empoli
Empoli
Odds : 2.80 / 1 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Nice – Strasbourg
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Aug 15, 2022)

*15 august

romaniaviptips.eu*
Rümanian LIGA 1
Farul – FC Hermannstadt
Farul -0.75
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
BULGARIA: PARVA LIGA
Lok. Sofia – Lok. Plovdiv
Under 2.5

*marcotips.net*
FRANCE – Ligue 2
Quevilly Rouen vs St Etienne
2 or 3 goals

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND ” Premier League
Liverpool v Crystal Palace
Crystal Palace +4.5 corners
Odds: 2.00


----------



## crocox (Aug 16, 2022)

*16 august

daily-treble.uk*
Rangers v PSV : BTTS YES @ 1.65
Bodo/Glimt v D. Zagreb : BTTS YES @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.72

*1x2corners.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Rangers – PSV
Rangers -0.5 corners
Odds : 1.91

*marcotips.net*
England : Championship
Birmingham v Watford
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Aug 17, 2022)

*17 august

daily-treble.uk*
Dyn. Kyiv vs Benfica : Benfica @ 1.70
Djurgarden vs APOEL : Djurgarden @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.72

*fixedtips.uk*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
Dyn. Kyiv – Benfica
Benfica -0.75

*marcotips.net*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Reading – Blackburn
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: CINCINNATI (USA
Sabalenka – Kalinskaya
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 18, 2022)

*18 august

pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Maribor – CFR Cluj
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Partizan – Hamrun
Partizan -2.5 @ 2.80 / 1 UNITS

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Maribor – CFR Cluj
Under 2

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
FCSB – Viking
2 or 3 goals
Odds: 2.00


----------



## alexandrosv (Aug 19, 2022)

how can I buy your predictions?


----------



## crocox (Aug 19, 2022)

*19 august

pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Mioveni – FC Arges
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Villarreal B v Eibar
Eibar @ 2.50 / 1 UNITS

*under2goals.uk*
BULGARIA: PARVA LIGA
Botev Plovdiv – Cherno More
Under 2

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: CINCINNATI (USA)
Sabalenka – Zhang
Under 20.5


----------



## alexandrosv (Aug 19, 2022)

Sorry, I thought there are paid tips
Have a nice day!


----------



## crocox (Aug 20, 2022)

*20 august

bettingmartingale.com*
ITALY: SERIE B
Perugia – Parma
Parma @ 2.55 / 2 UNITS

*daily-treble.uk*
Dortmund – Werder Bremen : Dortmund @ 1.40
Inter – Spezia : Inter -1.5 @ 1.50
Torino – Lazio : X2 @ 1.42
Total Odds : 3.00

*hitlerbet.de*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Bayer Leverkusen – Hoffenheim
Bayer Leverkusen -1
Kota : 2.10

*romaniaviptips.eu*
RUMANIA : LIGA 1
FC Rapid – UTA Arad
FC Rapid @ 1.85

RUMANIA : LIGA 2
Viitorul Tg. Jiu – Dinamo
Dinamo @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Aug 21, 2022)

*21 august

daily-treble.uk*
Napoli – Monza : Napoli -1.5 @ 1.90
Newcastle – Manchester City : Manchester City -1.5 @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.80

*fixedtips.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Leeds – Chelsea
Chelsea -1
Odds : 1.90

*marcotips.net*
Spanish La Liga
Real Sociedad – Barcelona
2 or 3 goals

*pep-firsthalf.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
R. Oviedo – Leganes
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Aug 22, 2022)

*22 august

pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish La Liga
Girona – Getafe
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: GRANBY (CANADA), HARD
Marino – Mboko
Under 20.5

*romaniaviptips.eu*
RUMANIA: LIGA 1
Farul – FC Voluntari
Farul -0.75
Odds : 2.10


----------



## mayertom (Aug 22, 2022)

These free tips are scandalously bad. Don't want to think about the paid ones. 
Sorry.


----------



## crocox (Aug 23, 2022)

*23 august

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: GRANBY (CANADA), HARD
Sebov – Saville
Under 20.5

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WINSTON-SALEM (USA)
Mannarino – Ruusuvuori
Over 22.5

*romaniaviptips.eu*
RUMANIA: LIGUE 2
Steaua – Csikszereda
Steaua
Odds : 2.00

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE Europa Conference League
APOEL v Djurgarden
2 or 3 goals

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Detroit Tigers – San Francisco Giants
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 24, 2022)

*24 august

fixedtips.uk*
EUROPE Champions League
D. Zagreb – Bodo/Glimt
D. Zagreb

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA) – QUALIFICATION, HARD
Wickmayer – Komardina
Under 19.5

*noleviptennis.info*
ATP – SINGLES: WINSTON-SALEM (USA)
Thiem – Draper
Over 22.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Detroit Tigers – San Francisco Giants
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 25, 2022)

*25 august

fixedtips.uk*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
CFR Cluj – Maribor
CFR Cluj -1
Odds : 2.20

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA) – QUALIFICATION
Glozman – Inglis
Under 19.5

*under2goals.uk*
EUROPE: CONFERENCE LEAGUE – QUALIFICATION
H. Beer Sheva – Univ. Craiova
Under 2.5 @ 1.85

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Oakland Athletics – New York Yankees
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 26, 2022)

*26 august

pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish La Liga
Albacete – Huesca
First Half : X
Odds : 1.95

*under2goals.uk*
SCOTLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Ayr – Dundee FC
Under 2.5

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: GRANBY (CANADA), HARD – SEMI-FINALS
Kasatkina – Parry
Under 19.5

*romaniaviptips.eu*
RUMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Voluntari – U. Cluj
FC Voluntari @ 2.50

RUMANIA: LIGA 1
UTA Arad – U Craiova 1948
U Craiova 1948 +0 @ 1.90


----------



## crocox (Aug 27, 2022)

*27 august

fixedtips.uk*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Hertha Berlin – Dortmund
Dortmund -1 @ 2.10

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: GRANBY (CANADA)
Kasatkina – Saville
Under 21.5

*hitlerbet.de*
UK : Premier League
Manchester City – Crystal Palace
Manchester City -2
Kota : 1.85

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Petrolul – Mioveni
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
Oakland Athletics – New York Yankees
Under 8


----------



## crocox (Aug 28, 2022)

*28 august

fixedtips.uk*
SWITZERLAND: CHALLENGE LEAGUE
Lausanne – Vaduz
Lausanne -1
Odds : 2.00

*hitlerbet.de*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
 FCSB – Hermannstadt  
FCSB -1
Kota : 1.95

*mlb-undertips.info*
Oakland Athletics – New York Yankees
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 29, 2022)

*29 august

pep-firsthalf.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Cadiz – Ath Bilbao
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*hitlerbet.de*
Spanish La Liga 2
Las Palmas – Andorra
Las Palmas -0.75
Kota : 1.95

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA)
Riske – Yu
Under 17

*romaniaviptips.eu*
Rumania – LIGA 2
CSC Dumbravita – Steaua
Steaua @ 1.90

*mlb-undertips.info*
Los Angeles Angels – New York Yankees
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Aug 30, 2022)

*30 august

hitlerbet.de*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Southampton – Chelsea
Chelsea -1
Kota : 1.99

*underticket.eu*
San Felipe – U. De Concepcion : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Melipilla – San Luis : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.55

*romaniaviptips.eu*
Rumania – LIGA 1
U Craiova 1948 – Sepsi Sf.
Sepsi Sf. +0
Odds : 1.80

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA), HARD
Swiatek – Paolini
Under 17.5

WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA), HARD
Krueger – Azarenka
Under 18.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 1, 2022)

*1 september

daily-treble.uk*
Leicester v Manchester Utd : 1X @ 1.76
Bologna v Salernitana : Bologna @ 1.92
Total Odds : 3.37

*hitlerbet.de*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Hermannstadt – Univ. Craiova
Univ. Craiova
Kota : 2.00

*mlb-undertips.info*
Detroit Tigers – Seattle Mariners
Under 7.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 2, 2022)

*2 september

underticket.eu*
Sepsi – Mioveni : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Celta Vigo – Cadiz : Under 2.5 @ 1.68
Total Odds : 2.85

*1x2corners.com*
ROMANIA – Liga 1
Sepsi Sf. – Mioveni
Sepsi Sf. -2.5 corners
Odds : 1.90

*hitlerbet.de*
IRELAND: PREMIER DIVISION
Derry City – UC Dublin
Derry City -2
Kota : 1.95

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA)
Kudermetova – Galfi
Under 20.5

*mlb-undertips.info*
Detroit Tigers – Kansas City Royals
Under 8.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 3, 2022)

*3 september

fixedtips.uk*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Union Berlin – Bayern Munich
Bayern Munich -1.5 @ 2.00

ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Aston Villa – Manchester City
Manchester City -1.5 @ 1.90

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA)
Niemeier – Zheng
Under 21.5

*1x2corners.com*
Holland – Eredivisie
Twente – PSV
PSV -1.5 corners
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Sep 4, 2022)

*4 september

hitlerbet.de*
SWEDEN: ALLSVENSKAN v
AIK – Sundsvall
AIK -2 @ 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
Holland – Eredivisie
Heerenveen – Nijmegen
Heerenveen -1.5 corners
Odds : 1.95

*marcotips.net*
ITALY: SERIE A
Verona – Sampdoria
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA)
Garcia – Riske-Amritraj
Under 21.5

*pep-firsthalf.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Petrolul – FC Botosani
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 5, 2022)

*5 september

hitlerbet.de*
BULGARIA: PARVA LIGA
Levski Sofia – Arda
Arda +1.5
Kota : 1.85

*marcotips.net*
ITALY: SERIE A
Salernitana – Empoli
2 or 3 goals

*romaniaviptips.eu*
RUMANIA: LIGA 1
Univ. Craiova – Farul
Univ. Craiova @ 1.98

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA)
Swiatek – Niemeier
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 6, 2022)

*6 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Celtic Celtic – Real Madrid
Real Madrid -1 @ 2.00

*hitlerbet.de*
Champions League
RB Leipzig – Shakhtar Donetsk
RB Leipzig -2
Kota : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Deportes Temuco – San Felipe : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
D. Zagreb – Chelsea : Under 3.5 @ 1.42
Total Odds : 2.41

*both-to-score.com*
Uefa Champions League
Benfica – Maccabi Haifa
BTTS : YES @ 2.00

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Salzburg – AC Milan
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Sep 7, 2022)

*7 september

pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Atl. Madrid – FC Porto
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*daily-treble.uk*
Eintracht Frankfurt – Sporting : X2 @ 1.80
Napoli – Liverpool : Liverpool +0 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.70

*1x2corners.com*
Champions League
Tottenham v Marseille
Tottenham -1.5 corners
Odds : 1.80

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE : Champions League
Ajax – Rangers
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: US OPEN (USA), HARD
Pliskova Ka. – Sabalenka
Under 21.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 8, 2022)

*8 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
West Ham – FCSB
West Ham -2
Kota : 2.10

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE – GROUP STAGE
Fenerbahce – Dyn. Kyiv
First Half : X
Odds : 2.50

*1x2corners.com*
EUROPA LEAGUE
PSV – Bodo/Glimt
PSV -3.5 corners
Odds : 2.00

*marcotips.net*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE
Crvena zvezda – Monaco
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Sep 9, 2022)

*9 september

underticket.eu*
FC Botosani – UTA Arad : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Huachipato – Everton : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.48

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish La Liga
Girona – Valladolid
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*both-to-score.com*
ITALY: SERIE B
Palermo – Genoa
Both to score : YES @ 1.90

*romaniaviptips.eu*
Rumania Liga 2
Dinamo – Steaua
Steaua
Odds : 2.00


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 10, 2022)

Good post. thankyou !


----------



## crocox (Sep 10, 2022)

*10 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Cadiz – Barcelona
Barcelona -2 @ 2.20

*underticket.eu*
Sampdoria – AC Milan : Under 3.5 @ 1.45
Atl. Madrid – Celta Vigo : Under 2.5 @ 1.78
Total Odds : 2.58

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish Ligue 2
Burgos CF – R. Oviedo
First Half : X
Odds : 1.90

*23goals.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Marseille – Lille
2 or 3 goals

*romaniaviptips.eu*
Rumania Liga 1
Hermannstadt – Petrolul
Petrolul +0
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 11, 2022)

*11 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Real Madrid – Mallorca
Real Madrid -2 @ 2.20

*pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish Ligue 2
UD Ibiza – Tenerife
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Rennes – Auxerre
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: BUCHAREST
Dinu – Tanasie
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 12, 2022)

*12 september

pep-firsthalf.com*
Spanish La Liga
Almeria – Osasuna
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN LaLiga
Almeria v Osasuna
Osasuna +0.5 corners
Odds : 1.85

*23goals.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Eibar v Granada
2 or 3 goals

*romaniaviptips.eu*
Rumania Ligue 1
FCSB – FC Voluntari
FCSB -1
Odds : 1.90

*pickstennis.net*
CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: BUCHAREST
Rosca – Errani
Under 19.5

CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: BUCHAREST
Tomova – Ghioroaie
Under 18.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 13, 2022)

*13 september


asianhandicap1x2.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Leverkusen – Atl. Madrid
Atl. Madrid +0
Odds : 1.85

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Blackburn – Watford
Both to Score : YES @ 1.90

*23goals.com*
Champions League
Plzen v Inter
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: BUCHAREST
Rosca – Grabher
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 14, 2022)

*14 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Manchester City – Dortmund
Manchester City -2
Odds : 1.85

*1x2corners.com*
Champions League
Rangers v Napoli
Rangers +1.5 corners

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Rangers – Napoli
First Half : X
Odds : 2.20

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
FC Copenhagen – Sevilla
2 or 3 goals

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: PORTOROZ (SLOVENIA)
Bucsa – Haddad Maia
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 15, 2022)

*15 september

both-score.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE
Royale Union vs Malmo
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
CFR Cluj – Sivasspor
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE – GROUP STAGE
Sheriff Tiraspol – Manchester Utd
Manchester Utd -3.5 corners
Odds : 1.98

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: PORTOROZ (SLOVENIA)
Siniakova – Burrage
Under 20.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 16, 2022)

*16 september

1x2corners.com*
Spanish : LaLiga 1
Valladolid v Cadiz
Valladolid -0.5 corners

*under2goals.uk*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Valladolid – Cadiz CF
Under 2

*both-score.uk*
TURKEY: SUPER LIG
Galatasaray – Konyaspor
Both to score : YES @ 1.85

*romaniaviptips.eu*
Rumania Ligue 1
Petrolul – Farul
Farul Constanta @ 2.20


----------



## crocox (Sep 17, 2022)

*17 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Wolves – Manchester City
Manchester City -1.5
Odds : 1.90

*both-score.uk*
England – Premier League
Newcastle – Bournemouth
Both to score : YES @ 1.95

*under2goals.uk*
BULGARIA: PARVA LIGA
Lok. Plovdiv – Cherno More
Under 2

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Valencia – Celta Vigo
Valencia -0.5 corners

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
UTA Arad – FC Hermannstadt
UTA Arad @ 2.20


----------



## crocox (Sep 18, 2022)

*18 september

both-score.uk*
SWEDEN: ALLSVENSKAN
Djurgarden – Goteborg
Both to score : YES @ 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
ITALY: SERIE A
Monza – Juventus
Juventus -0.5 corners

*under2goals.uk*
Spanish LaLiga
Atl. Madrid – Real Madrid
Under 2.5

*greenpunter.us*
AMERICAN FOOTBALL
Detroit Lions – Washington Commanders
Washington Commanders


----------



## crocox (Sep 19, 2022)

*19 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
RUMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Arges – CFR Cluj
CFR Cluj @ 1.85

*marcotips.net*
SPAIN LaLiga 2
Tenerife v Malaga
2 or 3 goals

*1x2corners.com*
ARGENTINA – Liga Profesional
Boca Juniors – Huracan
Huracan +1.5 corners @ 1.80

*mlb-undertips.info*
USA: MLB
Baltimore Orioles – Detroit Tigers
Under 8.5


----------



## igobets.com (Sep 19, 2022)

nice tips for today


----------



## crocox (Sep 20, 2022)

*20 september

1x2corners.com*
ARGENTINA: LIGA PROFESIONAL
Central Cordoba – Gimnasia L.P.
Gimnasia L.P. +0.5 corners

*both-score.uk*
USA: USL CHAMPIONSHIP
San Antonio – Colorado Springs
Both to score : YES

*pickstennis.net*
CHALLENGER WOMEN – SINGLES: BUDAPEST
Begu – Stolmar
Under 16.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 21, 2022)

*21 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
EUROPE: EURO U19 – QUALIFICATION
Turkey U19 – Luxembourg U19
Turkey U19 -1.5 @ 1.88

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: ISTHMIAN LEAGUE PREMIER DIVISION –
Kingstonian – Bognor Regis
Bognor Regis @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*under2goals.uk*
ARGENTINA: TORNEO FEDERAL
Antoniana – Gimnasia y Tiro
Under 2

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE B
Scotland – Ukraine
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sep 22, 2022)

*22 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Australia – New Zealand
Australia -1 @ 1.85

*pep-firsthalf.com*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Liechtenstein – Andorra
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Croatia – Denmark
Both to score : YES

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE C
Lithuania – Faroe Islands
Faroe Islands +0
Odds : 2.40 / 2 UNITS

*greenpunter.us*
American Football NFL
Cleveland Browns – Pittsburgh Steelers
Pittsburgh Steelers +5


----------



## crocox (Sep 23, 2022)

*23 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Romania U21 – Spain U21
Spain U21 -1.5 @ 2.10

*1x2corners.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE C
Bulgaria – Gibraltar
Bulgaria -5.5 corners
Odds : 1.85

*both-score.uk*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Italy – England
Both to score : YES

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE B
Finland – Romania
First Half : X
Odds : 2.10

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE A
Germany – Hungary
Germany -2
Odds : 2.30 / 2 UNITS


----------



## crocox (Sep 24, 2022)

*24 september

bet-my-ticket.com*
Malaga – Villarreal B : Over 2 @ 1.55
Cyprus – Greece : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.24

*1x2corners.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE B
Scotland – Ireland
Scotland -1.5 corners
Odds : 1.90

*both-score.uk*
IRELAND: PREMIER DIVISION
Finn Harps – Bohemians
Both to score : YES

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE ONE
Shrewsbury – Burton
Shrewsbury
Odds : 2.00 / 4 UNITS


----------



## crocox (Sep 25, 2022)

*25 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
Albacete – Andorra
Albacete @ 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
UEFA Nations League – League D
Andorra v Latvia
Latvia -1.5 corners
Odds : 1.85

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Denmark – France
France @ 2.10 / 1 UNITS

*23goals.com*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Denmark – France
2 or 3 goals


----------



## tommmm (Sep 25, 2022)

crocox said:


> *vipcomboticket.com*
> Czech – Slovakia: Czech over 1.5 @ 1.60
> Georgia – Estonia: Georgia over 1.5 @ 1.80
> Total Odds : 2.88
> ...


Hitlerbet? who the hell came with such a domain name? Worst marketing fail one could imagine.


----------



## Kkt (Sep 25, 2022)

tommmm said:


> Hitlerbet? who the hell came with such a domain name? Worst marketing fail one could imagine.


Just saw that too. I believe that person deserves a marketing trophee


----------



## crocox (Sep 26, 2022)

*26 september

bet-my-ticket.com*
Cartagena – Alaves : Over 2 @ 1.55
Montenegro – Finland : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.24

*1x2corners.com*
UEFA Nations League
Gibraltar v Georgia
Georgia -4.5 corners
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
EUROPE UEFA Nations League – League B
Montenegro v Finland
2 or 3 goals

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE – LEAGUE A
Hungary – Italy
Italy @ 2.05 / 2 UNITS

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: PARMA (ITALY), CLAY – 1/16-FINALS
Bogdan – Pigossi
Under 18.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 27, 2022)

*27 september

asianhandicap1x2.com*
FOOTBALL WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Romania U21 – Netherlands U21
Netherlands U21 -1
Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
EUROPE UEFA Nations League – League B
Albania v Iceland
2 or 3 goals

*bettingmartingale.com*
UEFA NATIONS LEAGUE
Ukraine – Scotland
Scotland +0
Odds : 2.30 / 1 UNITS

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: TALLINN (ESTONIA), HARD
Vekic – Nuudi
Under 17.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 28, 2022)

*28 september

bet-my-ticket.com*
Boca Juniors – Quilmes : Over 2 @ 1.50
Patronato – River Plate : Over 2 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.17

*23goals.com*
ARGENTINA : Copa Argentina
Independiente v Talleres Cordoba
2 or 3 goals

*both-score.uk*
PERU: LIGA 1 – CLAUSURA
Sport Huancayo – Dep. Municipal
Both to score : YES

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: PARMA (ITALY), CLAY
Paoletti – Begu
Under 18.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 29, 2022)

*29 september

bet-my-ticket.com*
AD Santos – Zeledon : Over 1.5 @ 1.26
Sporting San Jose – San Carlos : Over 1.5 @ 1.27
Hobro – F. Amager : Over 1.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 2.00

*23goals.com*
PERU – Liga 1
Grau vs Sport Boys
2 or 3 goals

*both-score.uk*
ROMANIAN CUP – QUALIFICATION
Viitorul Tg. Jiu – Dynamo
Both to score : YES

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: TALLINN (ESTONIA)
Li – Kanepi
Under 20.5

*greenpunter.us*
AMERICAN FOOTBALL – NFL
Cincinnati Bengals – Miami Dolphins
Miami Dolphins +4.5


----------



## crocox (Sep 30, 2022)

*30 september

bet-my-ticket.com*
Cajamarca – Cesar Vallejo : Over 2 @ 1.50
Racing Club – Rosario Central : Over 2 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.40

*23goals.com*
Spanish : LaLiga 1
Ath Bilbao v Almeria
2 or 3 goals

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Hull – Luton
Both to score : YES

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: TALLINN (ESTONIA)
Kontaveit – Bonaventure
Under 19.5

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Univ. Craiova – FC Voluntari
FC Voluntari +1
Odds : 1.90


----------



## crocox (Oct 1, 2022)

*1 october

greenvipbet.com*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA 1
RB Leipzig – Bochum
RB Leipzig -2 @ 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Mallorca – Barcelona
Barcelona -2 @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*23goals.com*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
St. Pauli – Heidenheim
2 or 3 goals

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
CFR Cluj – Petrolul
CFR Cluj -1 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Oct 2, 2022)

*2 october

bet-my-ticket.com*
R. Oviedo – Cartagena : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Talleres Cordoba – Lanus : Over 1.5 @ 1.42
Total Odds : 2.05

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Manchester City – Manchester Utd
Manchester Utd +1.5
Odds : 1.90

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND Premier League
Manchester City v Manchester Utd
Manchester City -4.5 corners @ 1.95

*bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Farul – UTA Arad
Farul -1 @ 2.50 / 2 UNITS


----------



## crocox (Oct 4, 2022)

*4 october

englandbet.uk*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Liverpool – Rangers
Liverpool -2.5
Odds : 2.20

*greenvipbet.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – GROUP STAGE
Marseille – Sporting CP
Sporting CP +0 @ 2.30

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP – ROUND 13 04.10.2022 22:00
Reading – Norwich
Both to score : YES

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Bayern Munich – Plzen
Bayern Munich -4 @ 3.00 / 1 UNITS

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 2
Dynamo – Unirea Slobozia
Unirea Slobozia +0
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Oct 5, 2022)

*5 october


lewaticket.eu*
Juventus – Maccabi Haifa : Juventus -1.5 @ 1.85
Benfica – PSG : PSG @ 1.75
Total Odds : 3.23

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Hull – Wigan
Both to score : YES

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – GROUP STAGE
Manchester City – FC Copenhagen
Manchester City -4.5 @ 3.50 / 1 UNITS

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Salzburg – D. Zagreb
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Oct 6, 2022)

*6 october

greenvipbet.com*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
RFS – Basaksehir
Basaksehir -1.5
Odds : 2.10

*lewaticket.eu*
Omonia – Manchester : Manchester -1.5 @ 1.70
Molde – Shamrock Rovers : Molde -1.5 @ 1.85
Total Odds : 3.14

*both-score.uk*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Silkeborg – FCSB
Both to score : YES

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Pyunik Yerevan – Zalgiris
Zalgiris @ 3.00

*23goals.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE
Sheriff Tiraspol – Real Sociedad
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Oct 7, 2022)

*7 october

bet-my-ticket.com*
Regensburg – Greuther Furth : Over 2 @ 1.42
Antwerp – St. Truiden : Over 2 @ 1.52
Total Odds : 2.15

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
QPR – Reading
QPR @ 1.90

*23goals.com*
FRANCE – Ligue 1
Lyon v Toulouse
2 or 3 goals

*bettingmartingale.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Jong Utrecht – Almere City
Almere City @ 2.20 / 2 UNITS


----------



## crocox (Oct 8, 2022)

*8 october

fergusontips.eu*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Bayer Leverkusen – Schalke
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 1.90

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Bologna – Sampdoria : Over 2 @ 1.48
Getafe – Real Madrid : Over 2 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.07

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Chelsea – Wolves
Chelsea -1.5 @ 2.10

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Bournemouth – Leicester
2 or 3 goals

*nhl-undertips.info*
San Jose Sharks – Nashville Predators
Under 6


----------



## crocox (Oct 9, 2022)

*9 october

lewaticket.eu*
Barcelona – Celta Vigo : Barcelona -1.5 @ 1.85
Petrolul – FCSB : FCSB @ 1.85
Total Odds : 3.42

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
West Ham – Fulham
West Ham -0.75 @ 2.00

*both-score.uk*
ITALY: SERIE A
Salernitana – Verona
Both to score : YES

*23goals.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
West Ham v Fulham
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Oct 10, 2022)

*10 october

bettingmartingale.com*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL
Arouca – Famalicao
Arouca @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*fergusontips.eu*
ITALY Serie A
Fiorentina vs Lazio
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 2.10

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
U Craiova 1948 – Chindia Targoviste
U Craiova 1948 @ 2.10

*23goals.com*
ITALY – Serie A
Fiorentina v Lazio
2 or 3 goals


----------



## crocox (Oct 11, 2022)

*11 october


greenvipbet.com*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Maccabi Haifa – Juventus
Juventus -0.75
Odds : 2.10

*both-score.uk*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
AC Milan – Chelsea
Both to score : YES

*englandbet.uk*
Champions League 2022
FC Copenhagen – Manchester City
Manchester City -2.5
Odds : 2.00

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: EFL TROPHY
Doncaster – Barnsley
Barnsley @ 2.30 / 1 UNITS


----------



## crocox (Oct 12, 2022)

*12 october

teamronaldinho.com*
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Sporting v Marseille
Sporting Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 2.10

*englandbet.uk*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Rangers – Liverpool
Liverpool -1.5
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Bristol City – Preston
Both to score : YES

*nhl-undertips.info*
USA: NHL
Washington Capitals – Boston Bruins
Under 6


----------



## crocox (Oct 13, 2022)

*13 october

englandbet.uk*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE
Manchester Utd – Omonia
Manchester Utd -2.5
Odds : 1.85

*fergusontips.eu*
EUROPA LEAGUE
Dyn. Kyiv vs Rennes
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 2.20

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE
PSV – Zurich
PSV Over 2.5 goals
Odds : 2.10

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
FCSB – Silkeborg
FCSB @ 2.90 / 2 UNITS

*lewaticket.eu*
CFR Cluj – Slavia Prague : Slavia Prague @ 1.95
FCSB – Silkeborg : 1X @ 1.60
Total Odds : 3.04


----------



## crocox (Oct 14, 2022)

*14 october

both-score.uk*
ITALY: SERIE B
Venezia – Frosinone
Both to score : YES

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS – Eredivisie
FC Emmen – FC Volendam
Volendam Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 2.50

*bettingmartingale.com*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Greuther Furth – Hansa Rostock
Hansa Rostock +0 @ 2.60 / 4 UNITS

*nhl-undertips.info*
San Jose Sharks – Carolina Hurricanes
Under 6


----------



## crocox (Oct 15, 2022)

*15 october

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Sheffield Utd – Blackpool
Sheffield Utd -1
Odds : 2.00

*greenvipbet.com*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Hannover – Arminia Bielefeld
Hannover @ 1.90

*teamcorners.info*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Tottenham – Everton
Everton Over 3.5 corners
Odds : 1.90

*both-score.uk*
ITALY: SERIE B
Parma – Reggina
Both to score : YES

*nhl-undertips.info*
San Jose Sharks – Chicago Blackhawks
Under 6


----------



## crocox (Oct 16, 2022)

*16 october

greenvipbet.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Real Madrid – Barcelona
Real Madrid @ 2.20

*under2goals.uk*
ITALY: SERIE C – GROUP B
Gubbio – Reggiana
Under 2.5

*teamcorners.info*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Real Madrid – Barcelona
Real Madrid Over 4.5 corners
Odds : 1.85

*underticket.eu*
Burgos CF – Mirandes : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
Gimnasia Mendoza – Deportivo Moron : Under 2.5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.22


----------



## crocox (Oct 17, 2022)

*17 october


fergusontips.eu*
NORWAY: OBOS-LIGAEN
Kongsvinger – Sandnes
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 1.85

*underticket.eu*
Thun – Yverdon : Under 3.5 @ 1.65
Maccabi Haifa – Hapoel Hadera : Under 3.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.55

*under2goals.uk*
MEXICO: LIGA PREMIER SERIE A – APERTURA
Tecos FC – Tritones Vallarta
Under 2.5

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 2
Progresul Spartac – Steaua
Steaua to win
Odds : 1.90

*nhl-undertips.info*
Seattle Kraken – Carolina Hurricanes
Under 6


----------



## crocox (Oct 18, 2022)

*18 october

fergusontips.eu*
AUSTRIA : OFB Cup
Tirol – Rapid Vienna
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 1.90

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Brighton – Nottingham
Brighton -1.5 @ 2.10

*nbaselection.com*
Golden State Warriors – Los Angeles Lakers
Los Angeles Lakers +6.5

*nhl-undertips.info*
Ottawa Senators – Boston Bruins
Under 6

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: ROMANIAN CUP
Dumbravita – FC Rapid
FC Rapid -1.5
Odds : 1.85


----------



## crocox (Oct 19, 2022)

*19 october

fergusontips.eu*
AUSTRIA : OFB Cup
BW Linz – Wolfsberger
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 1.90

*teamcorners.info*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Newcastle – Everton
Everton Over 3.5 corners

*nbaclub.info*
Toronto Raptors – Cleveland Cavaliers
Over 216

*nhl-undertips.info*
Seattle Kraken – St. Louis Blues
Under 6

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: ROMANIAN CUP
Ocna Mures – Chindia
Chindia -1
Odds : 2.10


----------



## crocox (Oct 20, 2022)

*20 october

teamronaldinho.com*
BOLIVIA: DIVISION PROFESIONAL
Aurora – U. de Vinto
Aurora Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*fergusontips.eu*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Leicester – Leeds
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 1.95

*nbaclub.info*
Los Angeles Lakers – Los Angeles Clippers
Over 224

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: ROMANIAN CUP
Baia Mare – FC Arges
FC Arges
Odds : 1.85


----------



## crocox (Oct 21, 2022)

*21 october

greenvipbet.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Ajaccio – PSG
PSG -2 @ 2.20

*underticket.eu*
Arda – Lok. Sofia : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
FC Rapid – Farul : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.55

*teamcorners.info*
GERMANY 2. Bundesliga
Darmstadt – Holstein Kiel
Holstein Kiel Over 3.5 corners

*greenpunter.us*
USA: NHL
Colorado Avalanche – Seattle Kraken
Over 6.5 AOT


----------



## crocox (Oct 22, 2022)

*22 october

greenvipbet.com*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Dortmund – Stuttgart
Dortmund -1
Odds : 1.90

*underticket.eu*
Gillingham – Barrow : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
FC Voluntari – Chindia : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.24

*teamronaldinho.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Manchester City – Brighton
Man.City Over 2.5 @ 1.90

*teamcorners.info*
GERMANY: 2. BUNDESLIGA
Regensburg – Sandhausen
Sandhausen Over 3.5 corners

*nhl-undertips.info*
USA: NHL
New Jersey Devils – San Jose Sharks
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## crocox (Oct 23, 2022)

*23 october

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Southampton – Arsenal
Arsenal -1
Odds : 1.90

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS: EREDIVISIE
FC Volendam – Heerenveen
Heerenveen Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*fergusontips.eu*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA
LASK – Austria Vienna
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES

*nhl-undertips.info*
USA: NHL
Philadelphia Flyers – San Jose Sharks
Under 6 – regular time

*lewaticket.eu*
U. Cluj – CFR Cluj : CFR Cluj @ 1.90
FC Volendam – Heerenveen : Heerenveen @ 2.00
Total Odds : 3.80


----------



## crocox (Oct 24, 2022)

*24 october

teamronaldinho.com*
PERU: LIGA 1 – CLAUSURA
Ayacucho – Alianza Lima
Alianza Lima Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*under2goals.uk*
BULGARIA: PARVA LIGA
Hebar – Beroe
Under 2.5

*nhl-undertips.info*
USA: NHL
Winnipeg Jets – St. Louis Blues
Under 6 – regular time

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Petrolul – FC Arges
FC Arges +0 @ 2.00

ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Sepsi Sf. Gheorghe – FCSB
FCSB +0 @ 2.00


----------



## crocox (Oct 25, 2022)

*25 october

fergusontips.eu*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Dortmund – Manchester City
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Leyton Orient – Gillingham
Leyton Orient -0.75

*underticket.eu*
Barrow – Grimsby : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Leyton Orient – Gillingham : Under 2.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 2.12

*teamronaldinho.com*
PERU: LIGA 1 – CLAUSURA
Ayacucho – Alianza Lima
Alianza Lima Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*lewaticket.eu*
RB Leipzig – Real Madrid : Real Madrid +0,5 @ 1.65
Paris SG – Maccabi Haifa : Paris SG -2.5 @ 1.85
Total Odds : 3.05


----------



## crocox (Oct 27, 2022)

*27 october

underticket.eu*
Sivasspor – CFR Cluj : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
AEK Larnaca – Dyn. Kyiv : Under 3.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 2.14

*teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Fiorentina – Basaksehir
Fiorentina Over 1.5 @ 1.80

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPA CONFERENCE LEAGUE
Anderlecht – FCSB
Anderlecht -2 @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*nbaclub.info*
Golden State Warriors – Miami Heat
Over 226


----------



## crocox (Oct 27, 2022)

*lewaticket.eu*
HJK – AS Roma : AS Roma -1.5 @ 1.95
Anderlecht – FCSB : Anderlecht -1.5 @ 1.90
Basel – Zalgiris : Basel @ 1.40
Total Odds : 5.18


----------



## crocox (Oct 28, 2022)

*28 october

bet-my-ticket.com*
Gornik Z. – Widzew Lodz : Over 2 @ 1.45
Shelbourne – Drogheda : Over 2 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.24

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Eindhoven FC – Jong PSV
Eindhoven Over 1.5 @ 1.85

*teamcorners.info*
FRANCE Ligue 1 1 X 2 22:00
Lens – Toulouse
Toulouse Over 3.5 Corners
Odds : 2.00

*romaniaviptips.eu*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
U Craiova 1948 – Farul
Farul @ 2.20

*nhl-undertips.info*
Vancouver Canucks – Pittsburgh Penguins
Under 6.5 – regular time

*nbaclub.info*
Phoenix Suns – New Orleans Pelicans
Over 225


----------



## crocox (Oct 29, 2022)

*29 october

bet-my-ticket.com*
Strasbourg – Marseille : Over 2 @ 1.44
Wisla Plock – Slask Wroclaw : Over 2 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.08

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE ONE
Barnsley – Forest Green
Barnsley -1
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
ITALY: SERIE A
Napoli – Sassuolo
Napoli Over 2.5
Odds : 1.90

*teamcorners.info*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Fulham – Everton
Everton Over 4.5 Corners
Odds : 2.00

*lewaticket.eu*
Liverpool – Leeds : Liverpool -2 @ 2.20
Bayern Munich – Mainz : Bayern Munich -2 @ 2.00
Napoli – Sassuolo : Napoli -1.5 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 7.92


----------



## crocox (Oct 30, 2022)

*30 october

bet-my-ticket.com*
Spezia-Fiorentina : Over 2 @ 1.45
Brest-Reims : Over 2 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.10

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND : Premier League
Arsenal – Nottingham
Arsenal -2
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Schalke – Freiburg
Freiburg Over 1.5
Odds : 1.85

*lewaticket.eu*
Monaco – Angers : Monaco -1.5 @ 1.95
Arsenal – Nottingham : Arsenal -1.5 @ 1.65
Tondela – Trofense : Tondela @ 1.75
Total Odds : 5.63

*nbaclub.info*
Detroit Pistons – Golden State Warriors
Over 230


----------



## crocox (Oct 31, 2022)

*31 october

teamronaldinho.com*
ITALY – Serie
Verona – AS Roma
AS Roma Over 1.5
Odds : 1.85

*fergusontips.eu*
NETHERLANDS – Eerste Divisie
Jong Ajax – Willem II
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 1.82

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Sivasspor – Antalyaspor : Over 2 @ 1.50
General Caballero – Resistencia : Over 2 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.25

*lewaticket.eu*
U. Cluj – FCSB : FCSB @ 1.95
Verona – AS Roma : AS Roma @ 1.85
Total Odds : 3.60

*nhl-undertips.info*
Carolina Hurricanes – Washington Capitals
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## crocox (Nov 1, 2022)

*1 november

teamronaldinho.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Sporting – Eintracht Frankfurt
Sporting Over 1.5
Odds : 2.10

*fergusontips.eu*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
Rangers – Ajax
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES
Odds : 1.80

*under2goals.uk*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
Racing Santander – Alaves
Under 2

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: NATIONAL LEAGUE
Chesterfield – Gateshead
Gateshead +1

*nhl-undertips.info*
San Jose Sharks – Anaheim Ducks
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## crocox (Nov 2, 2022)

2 november

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Huddersfield – Sunderland
Sunderland +0 @ 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE – GROUP STAGE
AC Milan – Salzburg
AC Milan -1.5 corners

*underticket.eu*
Ohod – Al-Shoalah : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Wigan-Stoke : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 2.46

*bettingmartingale.com*
EUROPE: CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
AC Milan – Salzburg
AC Milan -1.5 @ 2.30 / 2 UNITS

*teamcorners.info*
Champions League
Shakhtar v Leipzig
Shakhtar Over 3.5 corners
Odds : 1.80


----------



## crocox (Nov 3, 2022)

*3 november

greenvipbet.com*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE
Braga – Malmo
Braga -2 @ 2.40

*fergusontips.eu*
EUROPE: EUROPA LEAGUE
Bodo/Glimt – PSV
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES

*lewaticket.eu*
Braga – Malmo : Braga -1.5 @ 1.82
Partizan – Slovacko : Partizan @ 1.70
CFR Cluj – FC Ballkani : CFR Cluj -1 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 5.25

*nhl-undertips.info*
Winnipeg Jets – Montreal Canadiens
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## betlv (Nov 3, 2022)

*corner-bet.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Girona - Rayo Vallecano
Under 8.5 corners

*bettingmartingale.com*
Italy : Serie B
Reggina - Venezia
Venezia
Odds : 2.60 / 2 units

*fujitapunter.com*
USA: NFL
Cleveland Browns - Baltimore Ravens
Under 45

assiatictips.wordpress.com
Romania - F Constanta +0,25

uivatips.wordpress.com
Bulgarie - Lok Plovdiv -0,75

blacksoccertips.wordpress.com
Holland - Roda -0,75


----------



## crocox (Nov 3, 2022)

nbaundertips.net

Oklahoma City Thunder - Denver Nuggets
Under 229


----------



## crocox (Nov 4, 2022)

*4 november


englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Hereford – Portsmouth
Portsmouth -1.5

*fergusontips.eu*
SWITZERLAND Challenge League
Aarau – Yverdon
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES

*underticket.eu*
Hap. Ramat Gan – Hapoel Petah Tikva : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
APOEL – Paralimni : Under 3.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.17

*polishtips.pl*
POLAND: EKSTRAKLASA
Legia – Lechia Gdansk
Legia -1 @ 2.10

*nbaundertips.net*
Philadelphia 76ers – New York Knicks
Under 223

*lewaticket.eu*
Farul – Mioveni : Farul -1 @ 1.90
Udinese – Lecce : Udinese -1 @ 1.90
B. Monchengladbach – Stuttgart : Monchengladbach @ 2.00
Total Odds : 7.22


----------



## crocox (Nov 5, 2022)

*5 november

fergusontips.eu*
ITALY: SERIE A
Atalanta – Napoli
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS: EREDIVISIE
Sittard – FC Emmen
Sittard Over 1.5
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Andorra – Racing Santander : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
AFC Fylde – Gillingham : Under 3.5 @ 1.33
Total Odds : 2.06

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE Ligue 1
AC Ajaccio – Strasbourg
Strasbourg @ 2.60 / 1 units

*nbaundertips.net*
Charlotte Hornets – Brooklyn Nets
Under 224

*lewaticket.eu*
MK Dons – Taunton : MK Dons -1.5 @ 1.90
Charlton – Coalville : Charlton -1.5 @ 1.65
Burton – Needham Market : Burton -1.5 @ 1.80
Total : 5.64


----------



## crocox (Nov 6, 2022)

*6 november

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
West Ham – Crystal Palace
West Ham

*under2goals.uk*
GERMANY: BUNDESLIGA
Bayer Leverkusen – Union Berlin
Under 2.5

*underticket.eu*
Beitar Jerusalem – Maccabi Haifa : Under 3.5 @ 1.50
R. Oviedo – Granada : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.17

*lewaticket.eu*
Twente – G.A. Eagles : Eagles +1.5 @ 1.75
Southampton – Newcastle : Southampton +0.5 @ 1.95
Juventus – Inter : Inter +0 @ 1.75
Total : 5.97


----------



## crocox (Nov 7, 2022)

*7 november

bet-my-ticket.com*
Atletico-MG – Botafogo : Over 2 @ 1.55
Hatayspor – Basaksehir : Over 2 @ 1.52
Total Odds : 2.35

*bettingmartingale.com*
FRANCE Ligue 2
Metz vs St Etienne
Metz @ 2.35 / 1 UNITS

*teamronaldinho.com*
ROMANIA : Liga
CFR Cluj – U Craiova 1948
CFR Cluj Over 1.5
Odds : 1.90

*nbaselection.com*
Orlando Magic – Houston Rockets
Orlando Magic -5

*nba-martingale.com*
Chicago Bulls v Toronto Raptors
Toronto Raptors @ 2.40 / 1 UNITS

*nhl-undertips.info*
Boston Bruins – St. Louis Blues
Under 6.5 – regular time


----------



## crocox (Nov 8, 2022)

*8 november

underticket.eu*
Aris-Lamia : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Brentford-Gillingham : Under 4.5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.01

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: EFL CUP
Stevenage – Charlton
Charlton @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Rochdale – Salford
Salford +0

*polishtips.pl*
POLAND: POLISH CUP
KKS Kalisz – Gornik Z.
Gornik Z. -1 @ 1.90

*lewaticket.eu*
Napoli – Empoli : Napoli -2 @ 1.90
Dynamo – Sepsi Sf. : Sepsi Sf. -1 @ 1.90
Dender – St. Liege : St. Liege -1 @ 1.95
Total : 7.03


----------



## crocox (Nov 9, 2022)

*9 november

overpicks.eu*
BELGIUM: BELGIAN CUP
Westerlo – Genk
Over 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Nes Tziona – Maccabi Bnei Raina : Under 2.5 @ 1.80
Hapoel Tel Aviv – Beitar Jerusalem   : Under 3.5 @ 1.30
Total : 2.34

*teamronaldinho.com*
ITALY Serie A
Lecce – Atalanta
Atalanta Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Mallorca – Atl. Madrid
Atl. Madrid -0.5 corners
Odds : 2.00

*nhl-undertips.info*
Anaheim Ducks – Minnesota Wild
Under 6.5 – regular time

*nbaundertips.net*
Orlando Magic – Dallas Mavericks
Under 217


----------



## crocox (Nov 9, 2022)

lewaticket.eu


Greuther Furth - Hamburger SV : Hamburger +0 @ 1.60
Mallorca - Atl. Madrid : Atl. Madrid +0 @ 1.55
Ajax-Vitesse : Ajax -2 @ 1.70
Lecce - Atalanta : Atalanta @ 1.70
Liverpool - Derby : Liverpool -1.5 @ 1.70
Mallorca - Atl. Madrid : Atl. Madrid +0 @ 1.55

Total Odds : 18.00


----------



## crocox (Nov 10, 2022)

*11 november

1x2corners.com*
ITALY: SERIE A
Verona – Juventus
Juventus -0.5 corners @ 1.80

*teamronaldinho.com*
ENGLAND EFL Cup
Manchester Utd – Aston Villa
Manchester Utd Over 1.5 @ 1.75

*underticket.eu*
Pogon Siedlce – R. Rzeszow : Under 3.5 @ 1.30
Verona – Juventus : Under 2.5 @ 1.80
Total Odds : 2.34

*nhl-undertips.info*
USA: NHL
Columbus Blue Jackets – Philadelphia Flyers
Under 6 – regular time

*nbaundertips.net*
Washington Wizards – Dallas Mavericks
Under 209


----------



## crocox (Nov 11, 2022)

*11 november

both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Birmingham – Sunderland
Both to score : YES

*teamronaldinho.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Oss – Jong AZ
Oss Over 1.5 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Hapoel Afula – Hap. Ramat Gan : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Bnei Yehuda – Ironi Tiberias : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.48

*1x2corners.com*
GERMANY Bundesliga
B. Monchengladbach – Dortmund
Monchengladbach +0.5 corners
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Nov 12, 2022)

*12 november

both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Huddersfield – Swansea
Both to score : YES

*overpicks.eu*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA
Hartberg – Rapid Vienna
Over 3 goals
Odds : 1.90

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Wolves – Arsenal
Arsenal -1

ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Liverpool – Southampton
Liverpool -1.5

*nbaselection.com*
New Orleans Pelicans – Houston Rockets
Houston Rockets +11

*nbaundertips.net*
Dallas Mavericks – Portland Trail Blazers
Under 215

*polishtips.pl*
POLAND: EKSTRAKLASA
Zaglebie – Rakow
Rakow -1 @ 1.90

POLAND: EKSTRAKLASA
Jagiellonia – Lech Poznan
Jagiellonia +0.5 @ 1.80


----------



## crocox (Nov 13, 2022)

*13 november

overpicks.eu*
AUSTRIA: BUNDESLIGA
Austria Vienna – Wolfsberger
Over 3 goals
Odds : 1.85

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Fulham – Manchester Utd
Fulham +0.5

*teamronaldinho.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Brighton – Aston Villa
Brighton Over 1.5 @ 1.85
Odds : 1.85

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Goias – Sao Paulo : Over 2 @ 1.50
Santos – Fortaleza : Over 2 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.25


----------



## crocox (Nov 14, 2022)

*14 november

bet-my-ticket.com*
Millonarios – Pereira : Over 2 @ 1.48
Goztepe – Keciorengucu : Over 2 @ 1.48
Total Odds : 2.19

*both-score.uk*
FRANCE: NATIONAL
Nancy – Sedan
Both to score : YES

*bettingmartingale.com*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL
Santa Clara – Estoril
Santa Clara @ 2.30 / 2 UNITS

*nhl-undertips.info*
USA: NHL
Calgary Flames – Los Angeles Kings
Under 6.5 – regular time

*nbaundertips.net*
Detroit Pistons – Toronto Raptors
Under 220

*lewaticket.eu*
FC Botosani – FC Hermannstadt : FC Botosani @ 2.70
Santa Clara – Estoril : Santa Clara @ 2.30
Total Odds : 6.21


----------



## crocox (Nov 15, 2022)

*15 november


bet-my-ticket.com*
Dominican Republic – Cuba : Over 2 @ 1.50
Hartlepool – Solihull Moors : Over 2 @ 1.38
Total Odds : 2.07

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Dominican Republic – Cuba
Cuba @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Gillingham – AFC Fylde
Under 2.5

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Derby – Torquay
Derby -2


----------



## ernest26431 (Nov 15, 2022)

20:45 Derby - Torquay 3+ (over2.5) 1.40


----------



## crocox (Nov 16, 2022)

*16 november


bet-my-ticket.com*
Poland – Chile : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Mexico – Sweden : Over 1.5 @ 1.42
Total Odds : 2.05

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Nicaragua – El Salvador
El Salvador @ 2.30 / 1 UNITS

*lewaticket.eu*
Peru – Paraguay : Over 2 @ 1.88
Saudi Arabia – Croatia : Over 2 @ 1.65
Nicaragua – El Salvador : Over 2 @ 1.50
Total : 4.65

*nbaundertips.net*
Dallas Mavericks – Houston Rockets
Under 221


----------



## ernest26431 (Nov 16, 2022)

18:00 Oman - Germany 3+ (over2.5) 1.35
18:00 Andorra - Austria 3+ (over2.5) 1.35
20:45 Albania - Italy 3+ (over2.5) 2.05


----------



## ernest26431 (Nov 16, 2022)

16:30 United Arab Emirates -  Argentina  3+ (over2.5) 1.60


----------



## lizbon (Nov 17, 2022)

crocox said:


> 19 november
> 
> *bet-my-ticket.com*
> Vasco-Fortaleza : over 1.5 @ 1.55
> ...


Drop your telegram id


----------



## crocox (Nov 17, 2022)

*17 november

bet-my-ticket.com*
Malta – Greece : Over 2 @ 1.50
Romania – Slovenia : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.17

*under2goals.uk*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Morocco – Georgia
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Jong AZ – Jong Ajax
Jong AZ @ 2.20

*nbaundertips.net*
Los Angeles Clippers – Detroit Pistons
Under 217

*nhl-undertips.info*
Winnipeg Jets – Anaheim Ducks
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## crocox (Nov 18, 2022)

*18 november

bet-my-ticket.com*
BSAD – Boavista : Over 2 @ 1.50
Portsmouth – Derby : Over 2 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.25

*greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Spain U21 – Japan U21
Spain U21 -1.5 @ 2.00

*nbaundertips.net*
Dallas Mavericks – Denver Nuggets
Under 217

*nhl-undertips.info*
USA: NHL
Vancouver Canucks – Los Angeles Kings
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## ernest26431 (Nov 18, 2022)

18.11.2022
19:00 Offenbach - Eintracht Trier 3+ (over2.5) 1.75


----------



## crocox (Nov 19, 2022)

*19 november

greenvipbet.com*
SCOTLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Dundee FC – Hamilton
Dundee FC -1

*overpicks.eu*
SWITZERLAND Challenge League
Lausanne Ouchy – Yverdon
Over 3
Odds : 1.90

*under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Newport – Gillingham
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
United Arab Emirates – Kazakhstan
Kazakhstan @ 3.60 / 1 UNITS

*nhl-undertips.info*
Hockey NHL
Winnipeg Jets – Pittsburgh Penguins
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## crocox (Nov 20, 2022)

*20 november

fixedtips.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – group A
Qatar – Ecuador
Ecuador to win
Odds : 2.20

*greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: FRIENDLY INTERNATIONAL
Moldova – Romania
Romania -1

*overpicks.eu*
SWITZERLAND: CHALLENGE LEAGUE
Vaduz – Lausanne
Over 3
Odds : 1.90

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD World Cup
Qatar vs Ecuador
Ecuador @ 2.30 / 2 UNITS

*underticket.eu*
South Africa – Angola : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Racing Santander – Burgos : Under 2.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.24

*nbaundertips.net*
Dallas Mavericks – Denver Nuggets
Under 218


----------



## crocox (Nov 21, 2022)

*21 november

greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
England – Iran
England -1.5

*fixedtips.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Senegal – Netherlands
Netherlands -1
Odds : 2.20

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
USA – Wales
BET : DRAW
Odds : 3.00 / 1 UNITS

*under2goals.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
USA – Wales
Under 2

*underticket.eu*
USA – Wales : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Altay-Genclerbirligi : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 2.63


----------



## crocox (Nov 22, 2022)

*22 november

corner-bet.info*
WORLD World Cup
Argentina vs Saudi Arabia
Under 8.5 corners
Odds : 1.90

*greenvipbet.com*
WORLD World Cup
Argentina – Saudi Arabia
Argentina -2

*underticket.eu*
Crawley – Gillingham : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
Burton – Tranmere : Under 3.5 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.22

*under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Crawley – Gillingham
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Mexico – Poland
BET : DRAW
Odds : 3.10 / 1 UNITS

*polishtips.pl*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Mexico – Poland
Poland +0
Odds : 2.10


----------



## crocox (Nov 23, 2022)

*23 november

bet-my-ticket.com*
Spain – Costa Rica : Over 2.5 @ 1.65
Port Vale – Barnsley : Over 1.5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.14

*greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Spain – Costa Rica
Spain -2

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: EFL TROPHY – PLAY OFFS
Port Vale – Barnsley
Both to score : YES

*underticket.eu*
Morocco-Croatia : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
Pharco – El Ismaily : Under 2.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.31

*nhl-undertips.info*
Minnesota Wild – Winnipeg Jets
Under 6 – regular time


----------



## crocox (Nov 24, 2022)

*24 november

both-score.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Brazil – Serbia
Both to score : YES

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Portugal – Ghana : Over 2 @ 1.45
Uruguay – South Korea : Over 1.5 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.10

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Uruguay – South Korea
Under 9.5 corners

*underticket.eu*
Switzerland – Cameroon : Under 2.5 @ 1.65
Tondela – Torreense : Under 3.5 @ 1.25
Total Odds : 2.06


----------



## crocox (Nov 25, 2022)

*25 november

greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Qatar – Senegal
Senegal -1

*englandbet.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
England – USA
England -1

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Qatar – Senegal
Under 9.5

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
FC Porto – Mafra
Both to score : YES

*nhl-undertips.info*
Dallas Stars – Winnipeg Jets
Under 6 – regular time

*lewaticket.eu*
Wales – Iran : Wales @2.20
Qatar – Senegal : Senegal -1.5 @ 3.00
Total Odds : 6.60


----------



## crocox (Nov 26, 2022)

*26 november

underticket.eu*
Dag & Red – Gillingham : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Albacete – Racing Santander : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.63

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Famalicao – Academico Viseu
Both to score : YES

*polishtips.pl*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Poland – Saudi Arabia
Poland @ 1.85

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
France – Denmark
Under 9 corners

*fergusontips.eu*
SWITZERLAND: CHALLENGE LEAGUE
Wil – Lausanne Ouchy
Over 2.5 & BTTS – YES

*nbaundertips.net*
San Antonio Spurs – Los Angeles Lakers
Under 231


----------



## crocox (Nov 27, 2022)

*27 november

greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Japan – Costa Rica
Japan -1

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Gil Vicente – Nacional
Both to score : YES

*under2goals.uk*
ITALY: SERIE C – GROUP C
Juve Stabia – Potenza
Under 2.5

*nbaundertips.net*
Milwaukee Bucks – Dallas Mavericks
Under 217


----------



## crocox (Nov 28, 2022)

*28 november

marcotips.net*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Brazil – Switzerland
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Cameroon – Serbia
Under 2.5

*both-score.uk*
INDIA: I-LEAGUE
Punjab – Aizawl
Both to score : YES

*overpicks.eu*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
UD Ibiza – Andorra
Over 2


----------



## crocox (Nov 29, 2022)

*29 november

englandbet.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Wales – England
England -1

*both-score.uk*
INDIA: I-LEAGUE
Kenkre – Neroca
Both to score : YES

*underticket.eu*
Chindia – Univ. Craiova : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Iran – USA : Under 2.5 @ 1.60
Total Odds : 2.48

*marcotips.net*
PORTUGAL – League Cup
Santa Clara – Oliveirense
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*ramnba.info*
NBA – SUA
Dallas Mavericks – Golden State Warriors
Dallas Mavericks


----------



## crocox (Nov 30, 2022)

*30 november

greenvipbet.com*
WORLD World Cup
Australia – Denmark
Denmark -1

*marcotips.net*
WORLD World Cup
Australia – Denmark
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
Hermannstadt – CFR Cluj : Under 2.5 @ 1.45
Poland – Argentina : Under 2.5 @ 1.70
Total Odds : 2.45

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Sporting CP – SC Farense
Both to score : YES

*ramnba.info*
Denver Nuggets – Houston Rockets
Houston Rockets +12


----------



## crocox (Dec 1, 2022)

*1 december* 

*bettingmartingale.com*
RUMANIA LIGA 1
FC Botosani – FCSB
FCSB -1.5 @ 3.40 / 1 UNITS

*greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Canada – Morocco
Morocco @ 2.00

*under2goals.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Croatia – Belgium
Under 2.5

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP – ROUND 1
Maritimo – Rio Ave
Both to score : YES

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Japan – Spain
Under 9


----------



## crocox (Dec 2, 2022)

*2 december

under2goals.uk*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
South Korea – Portugal
Under 2.5

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD : World Cup
Ghana – Uruguay
Under 9

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE ONE
Charlton – Cheltenham
Charlton -0.75

*marcotips.net*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
Cameroon – Brazil
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Dec 3, 2022)

*3 december

greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Argentina – Australia
Argentina -1.5

*underticket.eu*
Gillingham – Salford : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Venezia – Ternana : Under 3.5 @ 1.30
Total Odds : 2.01

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
Netherlands – USA
Under 9

*marcotips.net*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Argentina – Australia
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*ramnba.info*
Golden State Warriors – Houston Rockets
Houston Rockets +10


----------



## crocox (Dec 4, 2022)

*4 december

greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
England – Senegal
England -1

*marcotips.net*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
France vs Poland
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*underticket.eu*
CFR Cluj – Chindia : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
France-Poland : Under 3.5 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.17

*corner-bet.info*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
Eibar – Huesca
Under 9.5 corners

*ramnba.info*
Washington Wizards – Los Angeles Lakers
Washington Wizards -2.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 5, 2022)

*5 december

bet-my-ticket.com*
Japan – Croatia : Over 2 @ 1.70
Brazil – South Korea : Over 2 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.29

*greenvipbet.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Brazil – South Korea
Brazil -1.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Japan – Croatia
Croatia -1.5 @ 4.00 / 1 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
Japan vs Croatia
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
Japan vs Croatia
Under 8.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Dec 6, 2022)

*6 december

bet-my-ticket.com*
Morocco – Spain : Over 2 @ 1.58
Estoril – Torreense : Over 2 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 2.29

*greenvipbet.com*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
Morocco – Spain
Spain -1

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Morocco – Spain
Spain -1.5 @ 2.70 / 2 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
Portugal – Switzerland
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
Morocco – Spain
Spain Over 1.5 @ 1.75


----------



## crocox (Dec 7, 2022)

*7 december

under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: NATIONAL LEAGUE NORTH
Kidderminster – Chester
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Gillingham – Dag & Red
Gillingham @ 2.40 / 4 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
El Gaish – Zamalek
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*teamronaldinho.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
FC Cartagena – Villarreal B
FC Cartagena Over 1.5 @ 1.90

*ramnba.info*
Phoenix Suns – Boston Celtics
Phoenix Suns

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Dallas Stars – Ottawa Senators
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 8, 2022)

*8 december

under2goals.uk*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Gillingham – Dag & Red
Under 2.5

*corner-bet.info*
ISRAEL Toto Cup – Play Offs
H. Beer Sheva – Hapoel Tel Aviv
Under 8.5 corners

*bettingmartingale.com*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Gillingham – Dag & Red
Gillingham @ 2.40 / 4 UNITS

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Dallas Stars – Ottawa Senators
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 9, 2022)

*9 december

under2goals.uk*
SCOTLAND: CHALLENGE CUP
Arbroath – Dunfermline
Under 2.5

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Croatia – Brazil
Brazil -2 @ 2.70 / 1 UNITS

*pep-firsthalf.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Netherlands – Argentina
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*corner-bet.info*
World Cup – Play Offs
Croatia - Brazil
Under 9 corners

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Buffalo Sabres – Pittsburgh Penguins
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 10, 2022)

*10 december

marcotips.net*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Swansea – Norwich
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*corner-bet.info*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
England – France
Under 8.5 corners

*bettingmartingale.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP
England v France
France @ 2.60 / 2 UNITS

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Pittsburgh Penguins – Buffalo Sabres
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 11, 2022)

*11 december

bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FC Botosani – CFR Cluj
CFR Cluj -1.5 @ 3.00 / 1 UNITS

*corner-bet.info*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Casa Pia – Trofense
Under 10 corners

*marcotips.net*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
Gijon – FC Cartagena
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Columbus Blue Jackets – Los Angeles Kings
Over 6


----------



## crocox (Dec 12, 2022)

*12 december

greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Minnesota Wild – Edmonton Oilers
Over 6.5

*corner-bet.info*
SPAIN LaLiga 2
Alaves vs Levante
Under 9.5 corners

*bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
Mioveni – Univ. Craiova
Univ. Craiova -1 @ 2.20 / 2 UNITS

*both-score.uk*
NETHERLANDS: EERSTE DIVISIE
Jong AZ – Jong PSV
Both to score : YES

*ramnba.info*
Los Angeles Clippers – Boston Celtics
Boston Celtics -4


----------



## crocox (Dec 13, 2022)

*13 december

corner-bet.info*
World Cup – Play Offs
Argentina – Croatia
Under 8.5 corners

*bettingmartingale.com*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Sporting CP – Maritimo
Sporting CP -2 @ 2.20 / 2 UNITS

*pep-firsthalf.com*
WORLD: WORLD CUP – PLAY OFFS
Argentina – Croatia
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: EFL TROPHY – PLAY OFFS
Lincoln – Everton U21
Both to score : YES

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Florida Panthers – Columbus Blue Jackets
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 14, 2022)

*14 december

corner-bet.info*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Portimonense – Gil Vicente
Under 10 corners

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: NATIONAL LEAGUE SOUTH
Havant & W – Dartford
Both to score : YES

*1x2corners.com*
WORLD World Cup – Play Offs
France – Morocco
France -3.5 corners

*nba-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
Indiana Pacers – Golden State Warriors
Indiana Pacers -2.5 @ 2.20


----------



## crocox (Dec 15, 2022)

*15 december

bettingmartingale.com*
ROMANIA: LIGA 1
FCSB – CFR Cluj
Bet : X
Odds: 3.20 / 1 UNITS

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Academico Viseu – Tondela
Both to score : YES

*corner-bet.info*
ROMANIA : Liga 1
FCSB – CFR Cluj
Under 9 corners

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Florida Panthers – Pittsburgh Penguins
Over 6


----------



## crocox (Dec 16, 2022)

*16 december

both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Chaves – Mafra
Both to score : YES

*corner-bet.info*
ENGLAND : Championship
Birmingham vs Reading
Under 9.5 corners

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN LaLiga2
Tenerife – Andorra
Tenerife -0.5 corners
Odds : 1.90

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Minnesota Wild – Chicago Blackhawks
Over 6

*nhl-undertips.info*
Arizona Coyotes – New York Islanders
Under 6 , regular time


----------



## ASIATIS (Dec 16, 2022)

*loxagosb.com*

UEFA Clubs Champions League (W)
*AS Roma (W) - SKN St. Polten (W)*
>> HT/FT: 1/1

England Championship 
*Birmingham - Reading FC*
>> Total Goals: 2-3


----------



## Miske1 (Dec 16, 2022)

This is my analysis for bronze medal, World Cup Croatia VS Morocco
Good luck!


----------



## Miske1 (Dec 16, 2022)

Here is my analysis for bronze medal, World Cup. Game Croatia VS Morocco
Watch my video


----------



## crocox (Dec 17, 2022)

*17 december

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Burnley – Middlesbrough
Burnley @ 2.00

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP
Moreirense – Benfica
Both to score : YES

*corner-bet.info*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Coventry – Swansea
Under 10 corners

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA2
FC Cartagena – Racing Santander
FC Cartagena -0.5 corners
Odds : 1.87

*nba-martingale.com*
2 UNITS
Oklahoma City Thunder – Memphis Grizzlies
Oklahoma City Thunder +4.5 @ 2.30


----------



## crocox (Dec 18, 2022)

*18 december

both-score.uk*
ITALY: SERIE B
Palermo – Cagliari
Both to score : YES

*corner-bet.info*
World Cup – Play Offs
Argentina – France
Under 8 corners

*nba-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
Minnesota Timberwolves – Chicago Bulls
Chicago Bulls -3.5 @ 2.20

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
San Jose Sharks – Calgary Flames
Over 6


----------



## crocox (Dec 19, 2022)

*19 december

both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP – PLAY OFFS
Sporting – Braga
Both to score : YES

*corner-bet.info*
ENGLAND – Championship
Wigan – Sheffield
Under 9.5 corners

*nba-martingale.com*
2 UNITS
Oklahoma City Thunder – Portland Trail Blazers
Portland Trail Blazers -8.5 @ 2.20

*greenpunter.us*
Hockey : NHL : USA
Vancouver Canucks – St. Louis Blues
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 20, 2022)

*20 december

greenvipbet.com*
SPAIN: COPA DEL REY
Atl. Paso – Espanyol
Espanyol -2

*pep-firsthalf.com*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
El Gaish – National Bank Egypt
First Half : X
Odds : 2.00

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: EFL CUP
Wolves – Gillingham
Wolves -2

*corner-bet.info*
ENGLAND EFL Cup
MK Dons – Leicester
Under 9.5 corners

*nhl-undertips.info*
Pittsburgh Penguins – New York Rangers
Under 6 , regular time


----------



## crocox (Dec 21, 2022)

*21 december

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: EFL CUP
Manchester Utd – Burnley
Burnley +1.5

*both-score.uk*
ENGLAND: EFL CUP – 1/8-FINALS
Blackburn – Nottingham
Both to score : YES

*nhl-undertips.info*
Chicago Blackhawks – Nashville Predators
Under 6 , regular time

*nba-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
Oklahoma City Thunder – Portland Trail Blazers
Portland Trail Blazers -6.5 @ 2.30


----------



## crocox (Dec 22, 2022)

*22 december

1x2corners.com*
GREECE: SUPER LEAGUE
Panetolikos – PAOK
Panetolikos +1.5 @ 1.87

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LEAGUE CUP – PLAY OFFS
Moreirense – Arouca
Both to score : YES

*nhl-undertips.info*
Pittsburgh Penguins – Carolina Hurricanes
Under 6 , regular time

*nba-martingale.com*
2 UNITS
New Orleans Pelicans – San Antonio Spurs
New Orleans Pelicans -11 @ 2.50


----------



## crocox (Dec 23, 2022)

*23 december

1x2corners.com*
PORTUGAL Liga Portugal
Rio Ave – Maritimo
Rio Ave -0.5 corners @ 2.00

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL 2
Vilafranquense – Mafra
Both to score : YES

*greenpunter.us*
USA : NHL
Edmonton Oilers – Vancouver Canucks
Over 6.5

*nhl-undertips.info*
Nashville Predators – Colorado Avalanche
Under 6 , regular time


----------



## crocox (Dec 24, 2022)

*24 december

both-score.uk*
SCOTLAND: PREMIERSHIP
St. Mirren – Aberdeen
Both to score : YES

*1x2corners.com*
SCOTLAND: PREMIERSHIP
Hibernian – Livingston
Livingston +1.5 corners

*corner-bet.info*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al
Maccabi Tel Aviv v Hapoel Hadera
Under 9.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 25, 2022)

*25 december

corner-bet.info*
ISRAEL Ligat ha’Al
Sakhnin – Hapoel Tel Aviv
Under 9 corners

*nba-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
New York Knicks – Philadelphia 76ers
New York Knicks -2.5 @ 2.40

*both-score.uk*
TURKEY: SUPER LIG
Galatasaray – Istanbulspor AS
Both to score : YES


----------



## crocox (Dec 26, 2022)

*26 december

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: CHAMPIONSHIP
Preston – Huddersfield
Preston

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Aston Villa – Liverpool
Liverpool -2 corners
Odds : 1.90

*underticket.eu*
Gillingham – Colchester : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Al Feiha – Al Taee : Under 2.5 @ 1.55
Total Odds : 2.40

*nba-martingale.com*
2 UNITS
San Antonio Spurs – Utah Jazz
San Antonio Spurs +2.5 @ 2.35


----------



## crocox (Dec 27, 2022)

*27 december

1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Manchester – Nottingham
Manchester -3.5 corners
Odds : 2.00

*corner-bet.info*
TURKEY: SUPER LIG
Fenerbahce – Hatayspor
Under 9.5 corners

*nba-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
Sacramento Kings – Denver Nuggets
Sacramento Kings @ 2.30

*greenpunter.us*
USA : NHL
Vancouver Canucks – San Jose Sharks
Over 6.5

*nhl-undertips.info*
Arizona Coyotes – Colorado Avalanche
Under 6 , regular time


----------



## crocox (Dec 28, 2022)

*28 december

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Leeds – Manchester City
Manchester City -1.5

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL 2
FC Porto B – SC Farense
Both to score : YES

*greenpunter.us*
USA : NHL
Anaheim Ducks – Vegas Golden Knights
Over 6

*nba-martingale.com*
2 UNITS
Golden State Warriors – Utah Jazz
Utah Jazz -5 @ 2.10


----------



## crocox (Dec 29, 2022)

*29 december
englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE TWO
Sutton – Gillingham
Sutton

*greenvipbet.com*
LIGA PORTUGAL
Sporting – Pacos Ferreira
Sporting -2

*both-score.uk*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Betis – Ath Bilbao
Both to score : YES

*nba-martingale.com*
4 UNITS
Dallas Mavericks – Houston Rockets
Houston Rockets +10


----------



## crocox (Dec 30, 2022)

*30 december

englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Liverpool – Leicester
Liverpool -1.5

*greenvipbet.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Valladolid – Real Madrid
Real Madrid -1

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND Premier League 1 X 2 21:45
West Ham v Brentford
West Ham -1.5 corners
Odds : 1.90

*greenpunter.us*
USA : NHL
Seattle Kraken – Edmonton Oilers
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Dec 31, 2022)

*31 december

greenvipbet.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Barcelona – Espanyol
Espanyol +2

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN: LALIGA
Real Sociedad – Osasuna
Real Sociedad -1.5 corners
Odds : 2.00

*greenpunter.us*
USA : NHL
Edmonton Oilers – Winnipeg Jets
Over 6.5


----------



## crocox (Jan 1, 2023)

*1 january 2023
pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: AUCKLAND (NEW ZEALAND), HARD
Fruhvirtova – Fernandez
Under 20.5 games

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND : Premier League
Tottenham – Aston Villa
Tottenham -2 corners
Odds : 1.85

*greenvipbet.com*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Monaco – Brest
Monaco 1

*nba-martingale.com*
1 UNITS
Denver Nuggets – Boston Celtics
Boston Celtics -3.5 @ 2.20


----------



## crocox (Jan 2, 2023)

2 january 2023

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: LEAGUE ONE
Sheffield Wed – Cambridge Utd
Sheffield Wed -1.5

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Strasbourg-Troyes : Over 2 @ 1.42
Lille-Reims : Over 2 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 1.98

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: ADELAIDE (AUSTRALIA)
Liu – Hon
Under 20.5

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND – Premier League
Brentford – Liverpool
Liverpool -2.5 corners


----------



## crocox (Jan 3, 2023)

*3 january 2023


greenvipbet.com*
Manchester vs Bournemouth
Manchester -2 @ 2.20

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Leicester – Fulham
Leicester +0

*bet-my-ticket.com*
La Nucia – Valencia : Over 2 @ 1.35
Umraniyespor – Hatayspor : Over 2 @ 1.35
Antalyaspor – Fenerbahce : Over 2 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.46

*1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND: PREMIER LEAGUE
Leicester – Fulham
Leicester -0.5 corners
Odds : 2.00

*marcotips.net*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
Future FC – Smouha
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 4, 2023)

*4 january 2023

1x2corners.com*
ENGLAND : Premier League
Southampton – Nottingham
Nottingham +2 corners
Odds : 1.90

*greenvipbet.com*
SPAIN: COPA DEL REY
R. Oviedo – Atl. Madrid
Atl. Madrid -1

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Konyaspor – Sivasspor : Over 2 @ 1.50
Leeds – West Ham : Over 2 @ 1.35
Total Odds : 2.02

*marcotips.net*
ITALY: SERIE A
Cremonese – Juventus
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Jan 5, 2023)

*5 january 2023

bet-my-ticket.com*
Trabzonspor – Giresunspor : Over 2 @ 1.35
Gaziantep – Basaksehir : Over 2 @ 1.45
Total Odds : 1.95

*greenvipbet.com*
SPAIN: COPA DEL REY
Eldense – Ath Bilbao
Ath Bilbao -1.5

*englandbet.uk*
ENGLAND Premier League
Chelsea – Manchester City
Manchester City -1

*marcotips.net*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
Zamalek – El Daklyeh
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Friday at 9:33 AM)

*6 january 2023

pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: AUCKLAND (NEW ZEALAND),
Gauff – Kovinic
Under 20.5

*serenatennistips.info*
ATP – SINGLES: UNITED CUP (AUSTRALIA)
Tsitsipas – Berrettini
Tsitsipas -1.5 games @ 1.88

*marcotips.net*
ENGLAND FA Cup
Manchester v Everton
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*1x2corners.com*
PORTUGAL – Liga Portugal
Benfica – Portimonense
Benfica -5.5 corners
Odds : 1.88

*corner-bet.info*
SPAIN : LaLiga
Elche – Celta Vigo
Under 9


----------



## crocox (Saturday at 8:50 AM)

*7 january 2023

greenvipbet.com*
ENGLAND: FA CUP – 1/32-FINALS
Sheffield Wed – Newcastle
Newcastle -1

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Hatayspor – Antalyaspor : Over 2 @ 1.45
Coventry – Wrexham : Over 2 @ 1.40
Total Odds : 2.03

*1x2corners.com*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL
Casa Pia – FC Porto
FC Porto -2.5 corners
Odds : 1.88

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES Auckland (New Zealand)
Gauff C. v Masarova R.
Under 20 games

*marcotips.net*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
Ceramica Cleopatra – Future FC
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Sunday at 9:13 AM)

*8 january 2023

greenvipbet.com*
FRANCE: COUPE DE FRANCE
Lannion – Toulouse
Toulouse -2

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Sampdoria – Napoli : Over 2 @ 1.35
Granada – FC Cartagena : Over 2 @ 1.65
Total Odds : 2.22

*both-score.uk*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL 2
Benfica B – Feirense
Both to score : YES

*1x2corners.com*
PORTUGAL: LIGA PORTUGAL
Maritimo – Sporting
Sporting -3 corners
Odds : 1.95

*marcotips.net*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
El Gaish – Arab Contractors
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: HOBART (AUSTRALIA), HARD
Tig – Paolini
Under 19.5


----------



## crocox (Monday at 8:45 AM)

*9 january 2023

greenvipbet.com*
ENGLAND: FA CUP
Oxford Utd – Arsenal
Oxford Utd +2

*both-score.uk*
ITALY: SERIE A
Bologna – Atalanta
Both to score : YES

*marcotips.net*
ITALY Serie A
Verona vs Cremonese
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*serenatennistips.info*
ATP – SINGLES: AUSTRALIAN OPEN
Varillas – Marcora
Varillas -1.5 sets
Odds: 1.85


----------



## crocox (Tuesday at 8:49 AM)

*10 january 2023

both-score.uk*
NETHERLANDS: KNVB BEKER
Breda – Eindhoven FC
Both to score : YES

*marcotips.net*
ENGLAND EFL Trophy
Lincoln v Accrington
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: AUSTRALIAN OPEN (AUSTRALIA)
Jimenez Kasintseva – Hives
Under 19.5

*1x2corners.com*
PORTUGAL: TAÇA DE PORTUGAL
Varzim – Benfica
Benfica -4.5 corners
Odds : 2.00


----------



## crocox (Yesterday at 9:39 AM)

*11 january 2023

overmartingale.de*
NETHERLANDS: KNVB BEKER
Almere City – Nijmegen
Over 3.5 @ 3.00 / 1 UNITS

*marcotips.net*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
Al Ittihad – Zamalek
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00

*both-score.uk*
FRANCE: LIGUE 1
Clermont – Rennes Rennes
Both to score : YES

*serenatennistips.info*
WTA – SINGLES: HOBART
Kalinina – Kenin
Set Betting : 2-0 (Kalinina to win 2-0)
Odds : 2.60


----------



## crocox (Today at 9:25 AM)

*12 january 2023

overmartingale.de*
INDIA: ISL
Hyderabad – Chennaiyin
Over 3.5 @ 2.60 / 1 UNITS

*bet-my-ticket.com*
Vitoria Setubal – Casa Pia : Over 2 @ 1.60
Fiorentina-Sampdoria : Over 2 @ 1.50
Total Odds : 2.40

*1x2corners.com*
SPAIN Super Cup
Betis – Barcelona
Barcelona -3 corners

*pickstennis.net*
WTA – SINGLES: HOBART (AUSTRALIA), HARD
Cocciaretto – Kenin
Under 21.5

*marcotips.net*
EGYPT: PREMIER LEAGUE
Al Ahly – Al Masry
2 or 3 goals
Odds : 2.00


----------

